# AEW Full Gear Discussion Thread



## CJ

*Saturday, 7th November*

-----

*AEW World Championship - I Quit Match










Jon Moxley (c) vs. Eddie Kingston

-----

AEW Women's Championship










Hikaru Shida (c) vs. Nyla Rose (with Vickie Guerrero)

-----

TNT Championship










Cody (c) (with Arn Anderson) vs. Darby Allin

-----

AEW Tag Team Championship










FTR (Cash Wheeler & Dax Harwood) (c) (with Tully Blanchard) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson)

-----

AEW World Championship Eliminator Tournament Finals Match










Adam Page vs. Kenny Omega

-----










Chris Jericho vs. MJF (with Wardlow)

If MJF wins, he is allowed to join The Inner Circle

-----

Elite Deletion Match










Matt Hardy vs. Sammy Guevara

-----










Orange Cassidy vs. John Silver

-----

Pre-Show: The Buy In

NWA Women's World Championship










Serena Deeb (c) vs. Allysin Kay*​


----------



## Carter84

Full Gear 2020 is the most interesting card of the year in terms of going forward, I really hope the Bucks don't win, along with Cody and Kenny if so, this could backfire on not just them but on genuine aew fans, who are enjoying the best overall product for more fans then I thought, we would have.

I want Death Triangle back together and I hope PAC shows up and costs Eddie his win, thus cementing a new feud, it would be canny sweet.

Will MJF win, I think so but it's gonna lead to Sammy leaving Inner Circle I reckon with him turning face which I think he should of been from the start, will hager turn on jericho? I think Jericho either leaves after they beat the shit out of him with wardlow turning face as you can only have one big guy in there, not two. This match might be slow in pace etc but what the outcome will be has me intrigued.

Matt Hardy putting Sammy over again, is the way forward, I also hope cage and starks run rough shot tomorrow, as they already fucked it with archer, I hope it's not the case with the most athletic and best " Big Guy " wrestler on the planet.

Hangman v omega, has the potential to be match of the card, but I'm not wanting Bucks to win, can't see what it is people see in them, they can't act, yes they are good in ring nobody is doubting that.

Why the feck is Serena deeb not on the card instead of Cassidy and silver, she's by far best women's wrestler in aew along with shida, they really don't care about women's wrestling, nyla is gonna win I reckon, yawn. It should of been Serena but it is what it is.


----------



## RiverFenix

Lowest interest for me out of any AEW PPV's to date. And it shouldn't be with the card, outside of Mox/MadKing. You have Bucks vs FTR which was a huge money match, almost dream match, two years or so ago - the build to this match has been atrocious. Why did the Bucks go heel in the lead-up? 

Then you have Omega vs Page which has dragged on too long and killed a lot of the heat. Remember the feigned Buckshot Lariat tease at Revolution last year. Now you have a break-up without any real heat - they just lost and decided to go their separate ways and are only wrestling because they won their way to the finals of a title tournament. 

Cody vs Allin - Darby HAS to win here given he's what 0-2-1 against Cody to this point. What does Team Taz do here though? Cause a schmozz finish so Cody keeps the belt and just continues Allin vs Starks, maybe with setting up Cody vs Brian Cage next?

Jericho vs MJF is a feud that everybody wanted to see from AEW's inception. Now Jericho is coming off two losses to Orange Cassidy and the two are performing showtunes in the build. 

Speaking of Orange Cassidy - holy hell did they botch this booking. From going over Jericho in the Mimosa Match, jobbing to Cody twice, to initially booked on the pre-show against John Silver of all people. Bumping it to the main card now does little. It's still going from Jericho to John Silver. Nobody can tell me it wouldn't have been better for Jericho to have gone over OC given where this card is today. 

Hardy vs Guevara is cinematic. I have no use for this style of wrestling production. 

Shida vs Nyla - is this groundhog's day? The division is so stagnant that they keep going back to this? Nyla almost has to win here - but then what? If the plan is to get the title on Britt sooner than later Shida vs Britt is the much better match. So how does Nyla job and kept relevant? This is where a women's tag division would help. You could give her a partner and put the tags on her for awhile to bide her time there. 

Serena vs Allysin Kay be should a good match. Serena has been really good and Allysin can hold up her end. 

No Archer, no Brodie, no Miro, no Ortiz/Santana, no Cage or Starks, no Penta/Fenix, no Britt on this card.


----------



## Prosper

What a damn card. All around build hasn’t been awesome but that great go home show has got me pumped. IMO most of Wrestlemania 21 had a bad build too outside of HHH/Batista and that ended up great.

Kingston/Moxley, Omega/Page, Darby/Cody, FTR/Bucks, and Deeb/Kay are gonna be straight bangers. Jericho/MJF should have great storyline development coming out of it at least.


----------



## 3venflow

Ordered the PPV last night and looking forward to it. Double or Nothing 2020 was my fav PPV in a long time, but All Out felt flat and too long for me.

Full Gear looks fantastic on paper and I hope it lives up to its potential.

My predictions:

- Serena Deeb to beat Allysin Kay on the buy-in. Nice free promotion for the NWA here, but I'll probably skip this one and wait for the PPV proper to start.

- Cassidy to beat Silver. This is a battle between cult favourites but it bugs me in that every other match on the card feels 'select' while this is thrown on as a fan service. I expect some shenanigans after the match. I'm hoping OC vs Dark Order continues if it keeps him out of a main program.

- MJF to beat Jericho and join the Inner Circle by cheating as he said he'd do 'anything' to win. It'd seem pointless to have it go any other way and MJF in the Inner Circle can lead to the evolution or destruction of the group depending on how it plays out.

- Shida to retain the women's title against Nyla Rose. Actually, I'm not sure on this and my only reasoning is that Britt vs. Shida would make more sense than Britt vs. Nyla. And if Nyla wins, there are no credible babyface opponents except maybe Serena (title vs. title?).

- Hardy to beat Sammy. I want Sammy to beat Hardy, but as it is going to be a cinematic match in the Hardy compound, I can't see it happening unless a new wrestler debuts and costs Hardy or something like that. Honestly, I have little interest in seeing Matt in the ring, so have no qualms with a cinematic match which could be entertaining.

- Kenny to beat Hangman in what will hopefully be a MOTYC living up to the build. I want to see this match have emotion and intensity to make it a meaningful finale to what has been building for a year or so. I'd also like there to be no more guessing and for Kenny to turn full blown heel either here or after the main event.

- Bucks to beat FTR for the tag belts. Much like Kenny, Bucks are doing a redemption arc but not in the traditional babyface way, rather by showing a darker side. Weirdly, their heelish behaviour has kind of gone out the window in recent weeks with the Bucks being portrayed as a trad babyfaces after FTR smashed Matt's leg. This could and should be a very good match. It could go either way but I see the Bucks winning as FTR have beaten almost every established tag team in the company. Plus, the stipulation of never challenging again if they lose...

- Darby to shock Cody for the TNT title. I'm also not 100% sure on this but Cody being an arrogant prick in his promos, his record over Darby and a gut feeling makes me feel like this could be Darby's star-making moment. AEW are clearly high on making Darby one of their 'homegrown' stars and I enjoy watching him, so would have no problem with him winning the belt. On the other hand, unlike some here, I wouldn't be offended if Cody retains either. Since Team Taz said they'd make their presence felt, if Darby wins I could see them spoiling his celebration.

- Moxley to retain the AEW title over Kingston. It seems a foregone conclusion and with that in mind, I don't think they could have done a much better job of selling this as a big match. The promo quality has been off the charts and it now feels like this could be a masterpiece. But I fear that could lead to disappointment as Kingston's ring skills don't match his promo skills. The way to compensate for that will probably be lots of blood, bumps and emotional story telling. Mox is going to have to do something brutal to make Eddie say 'I quit', like choke him with barbed wire.

Other things:

- There should 100% be a staredown between Kenny and Mox after the main event as that will lead perfectly into Dynamite. Kenny and the Bucks beating the sh*t out of Mox and parading the belts (Kenny with Mox's title) would also be an impactful ending.

- I doubt it'll happen yet, but PAC making his presence felt would be nice. I don't expect we'll see him until the UK lockdown is over at least.

- As previous poster say, a lot of names not on this show: Miro, Brodie, Archer, Cage, Hager, Wardlow, Starks, Lucha Bros, Britt, Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus, Ortiz and Santana. What's the trend here? Nearly all of them are heels... AEW's babyface/heel layout seems very one-sided to me. But even without all these, it's a good card. That = roster depth.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

S T A C K E D as fuck

best card they’ve put out in some time IMO

gonna wash that All Out stink away for good 

and no battle royales or 6-man gimmick matches!!!


----------



## kyledriver

Last year's full gear was the first wrestling ppv I ever bought.

I've bought every aew ppv since.

This looks like a pretty stacked card, only match I don't care about is silver and cassidy.

Most excited for page and omega, 
Mox and kingston
Bucks ftr
Cody and darby



The bucks have to win right?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jman55

Overall build could have been A LOT better as they did fumble a bit for a couple of weeks but that go home show managed to fill in a few of the cracks they left and in terms of just a card ignoring the build it is really stacked so I'm still very excited for this show overall and will be buying it. Particularly looking forward to Mox vs Kingston as just cause it's predictable doesn't mean it wont be an amazing war to witness if they do it right.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Easily the most excited I've been for a PPV in at least a year maybe two. That card is loaded.


----------



## omaroo

Seems decent card.

You do hope that Kenny finally turns but honestly who knows at this point.

No one should expect surprises or debuts on AEW ppvs either.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Mjf pretty much has to win after Jericho lost to Oc.

style wise oc versus silver is a good comedy match but silver still lost his last match going into a Ppv.

kingstin hasn’t been booked strong enough for a title shot but they still gave us reason to care about this match.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Won't be buying this one, think the last few weeks of AEW TV have been just OK, and we all know Kingston is taking an L here.

Hopefully it's a good show, but this will be the first PPV I don't buy. I see it doing under 100k buys easy.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Strong card but the build to this PPV has been bloody boring.

Moxley vs Kingston - Best build of the lot, yet this match feels like an afterthought and quite predictable.

Shida vs Rose - Rubbish matchup, rubbish build.

Cody vs Allin - Randomly thrown together, Cody’s ego has sucked the hype out of this one.

FTR vs Young Bucks - Potential MOTYC but the build has been all over the place.

Omega vs Page - Was the best story going until they cooled it off with this tournament.

MJF vs Jericho - One of the most cringeworthy builds to a PPV match I’ve ever seen.

Guevara vs Hardy - Why?

OC vs Silver -  pathetic.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

A poor build and the likelihood of two 20+ minute matches means I'll follow this one on the forum only.


----------



## sim8

Chip Chipperson said:


> A poor build and the likelihood of two 20+ minute matches means I'll follow this one on the forum only.


What's wrong with longer matches on PPV?


----------



## Buhalovski

I know it wont happen but if Eddie somehow wins that would be my biggest mark out moment since forever. Maybe transitional few weeks reign? The only acceptable lose without hurting him would be PAC, a feud between King and him would be money.

Other than that I dont know what to expect. Maybe Jericho turning babyface with IC turning on him and MJF being the new leader? MJF has to win tho. Same with Darby.

Not a fan of Olivier and him being #1 contender and prolly the new champion but a full turn heel wouldnt be a bad twist here.

The tag match was a little bit of disappointment. That was supposed to be the biggest dream match AEW can pull off and somehow it doesnt feel like one. Hopefully Balding Buck and Road Warrior Buck will respect their opponents without turning it into a shitfest no psychology bs.


----------



## sim8

It's funny how badass a card this looks on paper but how shitty the majority of the creative behind the matches is too. Goes to show if AEW can sort out their creative, they on to a winner as a promotion


----------



## Hitman1987

Alright_Mate said:


> Strong card but the build to this PPV has been bloody boring.
> 
> Moxley vs Kingston - Best build of the lot, yet this match feels like an afterthought and quite predictable.
> 
> Shida vs Rose - Rubbish matchup, rubbish build.
> 
> Cody vs Allin - Randomly thrown together, Cody’s ego has sucked the hype out of this one.
> 
> FTR vs Young Bucks - Potential MOTYC but the build has been all over the place.
> 
> Omega vs Page - Was the best story going until they cooled it off with this tournament.
> 
> MJF vs Jericho - One of the most cringeworthy builds to a PPV match I’ve ever seen.
> 
> Guevara vs Hardy - Why?
> 
> OC vs Silver -  pathetic.


I feel exactly the same about this show. I’ll be purchasing the show because I’m a wrestling fan and wrestling (and this forum) have been the one thing that has helped me through lockdown.

On paper there are 3 dream matches on this card (MJF vs Jericho, Omega vs Page, Bucks vs FTR) and the Cody vs Darby rematch for a title is also a big match but the build for all 4 has been nothing short of atrocious.

The only match that has any build is Mox vs Kingston but unfortunately Kingston’s ring work isn’t on the same level as his promos and he isn’t established in or out of AEW so it just seems like this isn’t a world title worthy main event for me when you consider that AEW only has a few proper PPVs a year. That being said, Kingston and Mox hit that last segment out of the park so I’m definitely more interested to see this match than before dynamite.

As far as I’m concerned, AEW need to deliver on these matches because if they don’t it will prove that they can’t build and they also can’t deliver the matches so why would non-hardcore fans bother tuning in.

All out was a bust so I expect something big at this PPV.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324774045938814977
Darby is winning after this heel-ish promo I think.


----------



## bdon

prosperwithdeen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324774045938814977
> Darby is winning after this heel-ish promo I think.


How is he going to feel when he finds out that beating Cody Rhodes does nothing to propel him up the card, and Cody Rhodes losing does nothing to push him down the card?

Fuck you, Bleached Blonde Dipshit.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

sim8 said:


> What's wrong with longer matches on PPV?


Nothing just if the long match has no build and we see long matches weekly it loses some of it's marketability


----------



## sim8

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nothing just if the long match has no build and we see long matches weekly it loses some of it's marketability


Yeah fair enough. Tbf I dont mind long matches on tv and paying for long matches on PPV because we get the true star vs star matches on PPV. For example I wouldn't pay to see Young Bucks vs Private Party but like it as a TV match with time. However I absolutely will be plonking down the cash for matches such as FTR vs Bucks, Omega vs Page, and Eddie vs Moxley. It's the calibre of talent we are paying to see perform if that makes sense. 

However hard to argue against the lack of build. It has sucked.


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> How is he going to feel when he finds out that beating Cody Rhodes does nothing to propel him up the card, and Cody Rhodes losing does nothing to push him down the card?
> 
> Fuck you, Bleached Blonde Dipshit.


Hahaha


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Build has been absolutely shite and probably the worst effort AEW has made since its inception.

card is looking splendid otherwise. Looking forward to the outcomes. Don’t let me down like last time please.


----------



## Klitschko

Horrible build up, but expecting a lot of great matches here. If everything goes well it will easily be their best ppv yet. 

I'm hoping they dress up the arena a little bit so it's not like All Out where it looked like just any other Dynamite.


----------



## La Parka

3 comedy matches on one show is a bit off putting but I’m still excited for bucks and ftr and omega and hangman. Eddie and Mox should be a good match too, even if the winner is obvious.

If it’s a bad ppv, at least bdon will liven things up when Darby bends the knee to the king of kings


----------



## oglop44

La Parka said:


> ...3 comedy matches on one show...


Orange Cassidy Vs John Silver, sure. But what are the other two?


----------



## La Parka

oglop44 said:


> Orange Cassidy Vs John Silver, sure. But what are the other two?


Matt and Sammy and MJF and Jericho.

MJF and Jerichos entire build has been comedic and Sammy and Matt is probably going to be bad horror movie comedy


----------



## oglop44

La Parka said:


> Matt and Sammy and MJF and Jericho.
> 
> MJF and Jerichos entire build has been comedic and Sammy and Matt is probably going to be bad horror movie comedy


Gotcha, gotcha. I think Jericho Vs MJF will be a straight match tbh, hopefully a good one. Sammy Vs Matt has the potential to be horrible though, good shout. I'd actually forgotten about that match completely


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> 3 comedy matches on one show is a bit off putting but I’m still excited for bucks and ftr and omega and hangman. Eddie and Mox should be a good match too, even if the winner is obvious.
> 
> If it’s a bad ppv, at least bdon will liven things up when Darby bends the knee to the king of kings


I’m glad my pain amuses you. Lol

If Darby doesn’t win this match, then he might as well sign with NXT. He’s dead and buried if he doesn’t get this W.


----------



## Erik.

What a great card.

Should be a good show.


----------



## Mister Sinister

How I'd write it-
-Tessa Blanchard arrives at the start of the show and sits in the front row.
-Allin wins the TNT title
-Starks and Cage jump the Young Bucks after their match.
-After the world title match, Starks and Cage come out to the ring to get face to face with Mox. Omega comes out seemingly to assist Mox, but Omega v-triggers Mox. Mox is beaten senseless, and the Young Bucks come out to get beaten down again.

Dynamite-
-PAC returns, calls out Kingston
-Allin vs Penta- Penta wins
-Cody vs Archer vs Lee for FTW contendership next week (submission/KO victory only)
-Miro vs Hobbs (Miro vs Orange Cassidy promoted for the next week)
-Tessa Blanchard has her first match with Diamante, and then she has a confrontation with Britt Baker backstage later.
-Omega and Team Taz open the show and brand themselves as a new faction, and there is a brawl with the Bucks and Page that is capped off with a save from Mox.
-The Bucks accompany Page to the hospital.
-Taz and company take over the announce table, but they force Tenay to stay to do commentary with Taz.
-Mox attacks again after the TNT title main event.


----------



## bdon

Kenny in Team Taz sounds so good.


----------



## Klitschko

bdon said:


> Kenny in Team Taz sounds so good.


I would love to see a Kenny vs Cage match.


----------



## bdon

Klitschko said:


> I would love to see a Kenny vs Cage match.


Would definitely be a banger.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Undoubtedly their strongest card on paper yet.


----------



## ElTerrible

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> - Moxley to retain the AEW title over Kingston. It seems a foregone conclusion and with that in mind, I don't think they could have done a much better job of selling this as a big match. The promo quality has been off the charts and it now feels like this could be a masterpiece. But I fear that could lead to disappointment as Kingston's ring skills don't match his promo skills. The way to compensate for that will probably be lots of blood, bumps and emotional story telling. Mox is going to have to do something brutal to make Eddie say 'I quit', like choke him with barbed wire.


I actually think the most logical outcome to protect everybody is for Kingston to win. Penta&Fenix drag Renee Young out from the back, so Moxley quits to protect her. The other option is Pac re-unites with Penta&Fenix and Kingston quits in the brutalizer, while Moxley is just laying there beaten unconscious. 

What really needs to happen is Miro doing something big at the PPV, at least visually. Maybe have Orange Cassidy and John Silver /w Anna Jay brawl past Miro, Sabian and Penelope backstage. Then have Orange Cassidy throw Silver into Miro´s arcade machine and destroying it in the process. Miro goes berserk, picks up the full machine, trying to dump it onto Cassidy only to accidentally bury Silver and Anna Jay underneath. Setting up a six (wo)man tag between Miro, Sabian, Penelope and Broadie, Silver, Anna Jay.


----------



## Hitman1987

Regardless of how it happens, Cody needs to drop the TNT title. It’s booked too high up the card and leaves nothing for the unestablished mid card to fight over and gain credibility.

Kingston using Renne to make Mox quit would be a nice touch. The visual of Kingston holding Mox in a bulldog choke looking at Penta on the ramp holding Renee in the arm breaker would be awesome.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

How funny would it be if Renee Young was the big surprise and Eddie Kingston becomes the AEW World Champion by forcing Mox to quit?


----------



## Carter84

3venflow said:


> Ordered the PPV last night and looking forward to it. Double or Nothing 2020 was my fav PPV in a long time, but All Out felt flat and too long for me.
> 
> Full Gear looks fantastic on paper and I hope it lives up to its potential.
> 
> My predictions:
> 
> - Serena Deeb to beat Allysin Kay on the buy-in. Nice free promotion for the NWA here, but I'll probably skip this one and wait for the PPV proper to start.
> 
> - Cassidy to beat Silver. This is a battle between cult favourites but it bugs me in that every other match on the card feels 'select' while this is thrown on as a fan service. I expect some shenanigans after the match. I'm hoping OC vs Dark Order continues if it keeps him out of a main program.
> 
> - MJF to beat Jericho and join the Inner Circle by cheating as he said he'd do 'anything' to win. It'd seem pointless to have it go any other way and MJF in the Inner Circle can lead to the evolution or destruction of the group depending on how it plays out.
> 
> - Shida to retain the women's title against Nyla Rose. Actually, I'm not sure on this and my only reasoning is that Britt vs. Shida would make more sense than Britt vs. Nyla. And if Nyla wins, there are no credible babyface opponents except maybe Serena (title vs. title?).
> 
> - Hardy to beat Sammy. I want Sammy to beat Hardy, but as it is going to be a cinematic match in the Hardy compound, I can't see it happening unless a new wrestler debuts and costs Hardy or something like that. Honestly, I have little interest in seeing Matt in the ring, so have no qualms with a cinematic match which could be entertaining.
> 
> - Kenny to beat Hangman in what will hopefully be a MOTYC living up to the build. I want to see this match have emotion and intensity to make it a meaningful finale to what has been building for a year or so. I'd also like there to be no more guessing and for Kenny to turn full blown heel either here or after the main event.
> 
> - Bucks to beat FTR for the tag belts. Much like Kenny, Bucks are doing a redemption arc but not in the traditional babyface way, rather by showing a darker side. Weirdly, their heelish behaviour has kind of gone out the window in recent weeks with the Bucks being portrayed as a trad babyfaces after FTR smashed Matt's leg. This could and should be a very good match. It could go either way but I see the Bucks winning as FTR have beaten almost every established tag team in the company. Plus, the stipulation of never challenging again if they lose...
> 
> - Darby to shock Cody for the TNT title. I'm also not 100% sure on this but Cody being an arrogant prick in his promos, his record over Darby and a gut feeling makes me feel like this could be Darby's star-making moment. AEW are clearly high on making Darby one of their 'homegrown' stars and I enjoy watching him, so would have no problem with him winning the belt. On the other hand, unlike some here, I wouldn't be offended if Cody retains either. Since Team Taz said they'd make their presence felt, if Darby wins I could see them spoiling his celebration.
> 
> - Moxley to retain the AEW title over Kingston. It seems a foregone conclusion and with that in mind, I don't think they could have done a much better job of selling this as a big match. The promo quality has been off the charts and it now feels like this could be a masterpiece. But I fear that could lead to disappointment as Kingston's ring skills don't match his promo skills. The way to compensate for that will probably be lots of blood, bumps and emotional story telling. Mox is going to have to do something brutal to make Eddie say 'I quit', like choke him with barbed wire.
> 
> Other things:
> 
> - There should 100% be a staredown between Kenny and Mox after the main event as that will lead perfectly into Dynamite. Kenny and the Bucks beating the sh*t out of Mox and parading the belts (Kenny with Mox's title) would also be an impactful ending.
> 
> - I doubt it'll happen yet, but PAC making his presence felt would be nice. I don't expect we'll see him until the UK lockdown is over at least.
> 
> - As previous poster say, a lot of names not on this show: Miro, Brodie, Archer, Cage, Hager, Wardlow, Starks, Lucha Bros, Britt, Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus, Ortiz and Santana. What's the trend here? Nearly all of them are heels... AEW's babyface/heel layout seems very one-sided to me. But even without all these, it's a good card. That = roster depth.


Are you gonna come play the new Predctions game, its up mate, cme have a go, see if you can improve on last time.


----------



## Carter84

sim8 said:


> Yeah fair enough. Tbf I dont mind long matches on tv and paying for long matches on PPV because we get the true star vs star matches on PPV. For example I wouldn't pay to see Young Bucks vs Private Party but like it as a TV match with time. However I absolutely will be plonking down the cash for matches such as FTR vs Bucks, Omega vs Page, and Eddie vs Moxley. It's the calibre of talent we are paying to see perform if that makes sense.
> 
> However hard to argue against the lack of build. It has sucked.


Are you gonna come play the new Predctions game, its up breh.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> How funny would it be if Renee Young was the big surprise and Eddie Kingston becomes the AEW World Champion by forcing Mox to quit?


While I love the idea of it, Kingston as a champion is some late WCW levels of stupidity.


----------



## Hitman1987

Chip Chipperson said:


> How funny would it be if Renee Young was the big surprise and Eddie Kingston becomes the AEW World Champion by forcing Mox to quit?


If Renee is the only big surprise/debut of the show it will be pathetic.

However, I would like to see something happen in this match that isn’t a clean Moxley win. We’ve already seen this on dynamite and against everybody else he’s fought.

Realistically, Kingston is the leader of a 5 man stable where the other 4 members are not on the card and therefore not pre-occupied and he’s fighting in a match without rules therefore he shouldn’t be losing.


----------



## Carter84

Hitman1987 said:


> If Renee is the only big surprise/debut of the show it will be pathetic.
> 
> However, I would like to see something happen in this match that isn’t a clean Moxley win. We’ve already seen this on dynamite and against everybody else he’s fought.
> 
> Realistically, Kingston is the leader of a 5 man stable where the other 4 members are not on the card and therefore not pre-occupied and he’s fighting in a match without rules therefore he shouldn’t be losing.



New predictions, if you're into it breh? See if you can win!!


----------



## Carter84

LifeInCattleClass said:


> S T A C K E D as fuck
> 
> best card they’ve put out in some time IMO
> 
> gonna wash that All Out stink away for good
> 
> and no battle royales or 6-man gimmick matches!!!



I hope starks cost Darby, so cage can face Cody and kick the shit out out of mr nepotism. Turning cage face is whats best for business, without taz, aswell. Cage can speak, not all big guys have to be heels, cattle mate do they? Cage impact run was the best of his career, face run too, he can talk, I think theynway they are building wardlow up is how its done, ill give them a pass as we are only a year in, but same shit next year again with cage and penta , man I'm gonna go ape shit as I have my two favourite wrestlers in the same company, who have everything, yes penta can't speak much English but so what let his in ring skill shine, through put him on a singles run, same with Fenix or put death triangle back together asap, pitting Tweener PAC and lucca bros v The Kingston Faction.


----------



## Carter84

Hitman1987 said:


> If Renee is the only big surprise/debut of the show it will be pathetic.
> 
> However, I would like to see something happen in this match that isn’t a clean Moxley win. We’ve already seen this on dynamite and against everybody else he’s fought.
> 
> Realistically, Kingston is the leader of a 5 man stable where the other 4 members are not on the card and therefore not pre-occupied and he’s fighting in a match without rules therefore he shouldn’t be losing.



If it is renne only be canny shit, I had the feeling of sting due to him being off wwe site and Tony Khan having a huge interest in him, thats why I want Death triangle back together, give Kingston butcher and blade, PAC and lucha bros a run, I wanna see PAC as a tweener, he can do both as in real life he is one of the most down to earth wrestlers I've got a autographs off, so relaxed, always tends to be heels are generally nice in real life and faces are dicks, generally.


----------



## Carter84

bdon said:


> How is he going to feel when he finds out that beating Cody Rhodes does nothing to propel him up the card, and Cody Rhodes losing does nothing to push him down the card?
> 
> Fuck you, Bleached Blonde Dipshit.



I don't get why Cody is down fo lose off some people not a chance.


----------



## Hitman1987

Carter84 said:


> New predictions, if you're into it breh? See if you can win!!


I’ll check the thread out now and leave my predictions 👍


----------



## Hitman1987

Carter84 said:


> If it is renne only be canny shit, I had the feeling of sting due to him being off wwe site and Tony Khan having a huge interest in him, thats why I want Death triangle back together, give Kingston butcher and blade, PAC and lucha bros a run, I wanna see PAC as a tweener, he can do both as in real life he is one of the most down to earth wrestlers I've got a autographs off, so relaxed, always tends to be heels are generally nice in real life and faces are dicks, generally.


Pac is awesome but the lockdown in UK means I doubt he will be back until at least 2021 because he would have to move to USA and live there or they’d have to film at least 4-6 weeks worth of dynamite while he’s in USA for a temporary period and I can’t really see either happening. It’s a shame.

I think it will be Sting, there’s no way TK and Cody would pass up a chance of having the WCW icon back on TNT, especially after the way Sting got treated in WWE.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> While I love the idea of it, Kingston as a champion is some late WCW levels of stupidity.


Kingston is a phenomenal manager and semi active wrestler. Him as AEW Champion would be laughable and that's coming from someone who thinks he's one of the best heels they have.


----------



## Carter84

Hitman1987 said:


> I’ll check the thread out now and leave my predictions 👍



Nice one mate, be good to see you or someone else win, think it will close again, I nearly forgot to put mine up ,😆


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Kingston is a phenomenal manager and semi active wrestler. Him as AEW Champion would be laughable and that's coming from someone who thinks he's one of the best heels they have.


I hope my comment didn’t feel aimed at you. It was more speaking to the fact that they’re dumb enough to try it. Hah


----------



## Carter84

Hitman1987 said:


> Pac is awesome but the lockdown in UK means I doubt he will be back until at least 2021 because he would have to move to USA and live there or they’d have to film at least 4-6 weeks worth of dynamite while he’s in USA for a temporary period and I can’t really see either happening. It’s a shame.
> 
> I think it will be Sting, there’s no way TK and Cody would pass up a chance of having the WCW icon back on TNT, especially after the way Sting got treated in WWE.



See at first inthought sting and I think he will be there next year, only person I see changing is Cody into a heel, espically if he loses, but I can see the alignment of FTR and Cody especially if arn with Tully is where they look to change things up only thing I don't want as it could backfire if all of the elite win tonight, Kenny, Bucks and Cody, wtf are we supposed to forget Cody wasn't in the elite!! 

It's the most intriguing card of the year going forward, I just hope the Bucks lose as I can't fecking stand them, yes they can go in the ring, but they can't act for shit. Also I want starks to interfere in Darby v Cody so Cody try to turn on starks with cage stopping them thus setting up cage v Cody feud, they fecked up with cage so far, he is much better as a face , let hobbs join team taz and cage do his own thing as they still have time as he is more suited as a tweener/ face , turn penta face aswell, I have my two favourite wrestlers in one company, the FTW title needs to become relevant as it has made cage look so daft, still I have hope as its only a year in, 

I really hope what I said happens.


----------



## Carter84

Hitman1987 said:


> Pac is awesome but the lockdown in UK means I doubt he will be back until at least 2021 because he would have to move to USA and live there or they’d have to film at least 4-6 weeks worth of dynamite while he’s in USA for a temporary period and I can’t really see either happening. It’s a shame.
> 
> I think it will be Sting, there’s no way TK and Cody would pass up a chance of having the WCW icon back on TNT, especially after the way Sting got treated in WWE.


Mate maybe that was done a while back but you're spot on, PAC is in the u.s now I think before we went back on full lockdown as he was in the process of moving to the u.s full time.


----------



## Carter84

bdon said:


> I hope my comment didn’t feel aimed at you. It was more speaking to the fact that they’re dumb enough to try it. Hah


I hope he Don't win, Kingston hitting the gym just to tone up a bit, would be good in the long run as he can go in the ring and can act unlike some others that's his biggest thing holding him back, he would be took more seriously as he would have it all to succeed in the long run, look, ability and the best on the mic, most believable in aew, he is legit.


----------



## bdon

He’s shit in the ring lol


----------



## 3venflow

For me, Eddie winning the title would be a huge mistake. And I love the guy. The AEW belt needs to be protected and held by only the creme de la creme. Jericho to Moxley to Kenny...

The TNT title is the belt that has more room for experimentation, but even that is being treated as a big deal so that if Darby wins it, it'll mean something.

IMO, Eddie's ceiling should be the tag belts (him and Moxley as the 'Blood Brothers' after Mox loses the title would be badass) or possibly the FTW belt if they decide to do anything with it.

Eddie is only 38, not too old in wrestling terms, but has taken a lot of abuse over the years and I don't think we'll see a much more improved version of him in the ring. It's his personality and charisma that AEW need to focus on.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This could be quite the memorable show if they actually pull some triggers and go for it. Or will it be more of "waiting for crowds to come back."


----------



## ElTerrible

3venflow said:


> For me, Eddie winning the title would be a huge mistake. And I love the guy. The AEW belt needs to be protected and held by only the creme de la creme. Jericho to Moxley to Kenny...


The story just needs to be coherent, then the occasional "anything can happen"-moment is a major positive. Kingston using Renee to make Moxley quit makes logical sense. Who would chose a wrestling belt over the physical well-being of his wife. Kingston can drop the belt in 2-3 weeks to Omega/Page, which also makes sense as they are regarded superior talent. No harm, no foul. You even get Moxley out of the title picture as he tries to get revenge on Kingston.


----------



## thorn123

could a clean sweep by the elite lead to a heel turn


----------



## Geeee

I gotta say the Countdown show makes all the builds seem super epic.


----------



## Aedubya

Buzzing for this


----------



## JBLGOAT

Hitman1987 said:


> If Renee is the only big surprise/debut of the show it will be pathetic.
> 
> However, I would like to see something happen in this match that isn’t a clean Moxley win. We’ve already seen this on dynamite and against everybody else he’s fought.
> 
> Realistically, Kingston is the leader of a 5 man stable where the other 4 members are not on the card and therefore not pre-occupied and he’s fighting in a match without rules therefore he shouldn’t be losing.


you could have said the same thing about Brodie lee


----------



## Carter84

JBLGOAT said:


> you could have said the same thing about Brodie lee


Hi there, I've put the new Predctions game up, you came 2nd last game, are you gonna see if you can win out right?? Be good to see u have a game, nice one.


----------



## Carter84

Aedubya said:


> Buzzing for this


Did u do ur Predctions yet?? Same im gonna have a early sleep and wake up for the start as last time, imfell,asleep watching Jelly Nutella crap match. Looks the most intriguing ppv of the year going forward mate.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Well, I did a complete 180 after watching that countdown show, they got my money.


----------



## kyledriver

I'm pumped for this!!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Lets hope Eddie and Mox dont make a bloody hardcore slop fest. Maybe Mox needs it but Eddie is much better off with out it.


----------



## kyledriver

Of course the moxley kingston match is gonna be bloody, it's an I quit match lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## omaroo

4 hour show I bet.

Gona be boring and just too long this ppv like all out.


----------



## Stellar

A lot of matches for this PPV. Wow.

Only have interest in seeing:
-Hangman Page vs. Kenny Omega
-Serena Deeb vs. Allysin Kay
-MJF vs. Jericho

I doubt that Nyla is beating Shida, unfortunately.

Cody vs. Darby I am sure will be a good match but I really only care to see if Allin beats Cody.


----------



## Hitman1987

JBLGOAT said:


> you could have said the same thing about Brodie lee


This has been the dark order’s problem since day 1. They are a faction of individual losers who have decided to band together and follow a credible leader because they believe strength in numbers will bring them more results and that eventually quantity will overcome quality. Yet, every time they have the opportunity to win something decent they don’t use their numbers to get the job done and their leader has lost twice on the big stage so what’s the point following him and what’s the point being in dark order because neither win.


----------



## Aedubya

Few specific predictions;

Hobbs is costing Darby the shot and will join Team Taz

Matt Jackson gets more injured in their losing effort to FTR and will be off screen for a few months for surgery/recuperating
The angry & frustated (at losing) Bucks will also cost Page the Title Shot when he is trying to set himself up for the lariat on the ring apron, akin to what he did to them a few months back by holding him down

MJF will try to cheat by having Wardlow throw in the knuckle duster like he did v Cody, however Jericho will catch it and clock Maxwell and win the match


----------



## izhack111

Sting is the new manger of Darby by the end of the night


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Watching Countdown now

man - Cody and Darby is selling the shit out of their match

Cody is so, so, so, so good


----------



## Aedubya

Running order prediction;

Cassidy v Silver
Hardy v Guevara
Shida v Rose
Jericho v MJF
Cody v Allin
FTR v Bucks
Omega v Page
Mox v Kingston


----------



## Kalashnikov

I haven't been this excited for a wrestling PPV in a good while. Every single match except for Shida vs Nyla and possibly Cody vs Darby seems exciting.


----------



## Prosper

Countdown show was fuckin awesome. Every story comes together perfectly in 40 minutes. Makes it seem like there was a gold buildup to the PPV. Really hyped now. Especially for Darby/Cody after watching this. They even managed to get me interested in Nyla/Shida. Whoever puts together AEW's video packages and documentary type countdown shows is great at his job.

Darby HAS to win tonight.


----------



## Geeee

Hey I noticed that in Canada this show is 39.99 on PS4 and 49.99 on BR Live, so I got it on PS4. Although it is kinda nice to have all the AEW PPVs in one place.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Aedubya said:


> Running order prediction;
> 
> Cassidy v Silver
> Hardy v Guevara
> Shida v Rose
> Jericho v MJF
> Cody v Allin
> FTR v Bucks
> Omega v Page
> Mox v Kingston


I would start with Omega v Page. I have my reasons for it and I hope AEW is thinking the same; The formation of The 4 Horseman revealed after the Tag Match.


----------



## bdon

ripcitydisciple said:


> I would start with Omega v Page. I have my reasons for it and I hope AEW is thinking the same; The formation of The 4 Horseman revealed after the Tag Match.


What reason would that be..?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

prosperwithdeen said:


> Countdown show was fuckin awesome. Every story comes together perfectly in 40 minutes. Makes it seem like there was a gold buildup to the PPV. Really hyped now. Especially for Darby/Cody after watching this. They even managed to get me interested in Nyla/Shida. Whoever puts together AEW's video packages and documentary type countdown shows is great at his job.
> 
> Darby HAS to win tonight.


wow!!!!! i watched this whole thing. WHERE WAS ALL OF THIS ON DYNAMITE?


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> Countdown show was fuckin awesome. Every story comes together perfectly in 40 minutes. Makes it seem like there was a gold buildup to the PPV. Really hyped now. Especially for Darby/Cody after watching this. They even managed to get me interested in Nyla/Shida. Whoever puts together AEW's video packages and documentary type countdown shows is great at his job.
> 
> Darby HAS to win tonight.


This is so good.


----------



## Klitschko

@bdon 


Hot opener with a crowd that's not burnt out would set a nice pace for the show. Thats what I'm thinking at least.


----------



## bdon

Klitschko said:


> @bdon
> 
> 
> Hot opener with a crowd that's not burnt out would set a nice pace for the show. Thats what I'm thinking at least.


That would make sense if that match wasn’t the one with the most emotional investment. That match is likely going to be the best match of the night, maybe the year, so I hate the thought of everything after feeling like a letdown.

If that makes sense.


----------



## Chris22

I'm gonna stay up and watch it live. I'm looking forward to Hangman/Omega, FTR/Bucks & MJF/Jericho the most.


----------



## Klitschko

bdon said:


> That would make sense if that match wasn’t the one with the most emotional investment. That match is likely going to be the best match of the night, maybe the year, so I hate the thought of everything after feeling like a letdown.
> 
> If that makes sense.


Nah, I get what you mean, and I wouldn't even mind if it main evented, but even if it opened the show, there is enough big stuff on this mega card to keep it going. Darby winning the title, the world title match, and Bucks/FTR could potentially be an even better match. I dont know, im so freaking hyped for this card. I really hope Omega and Hangman deliver a classic no matter where they are placed.


----------



## Aedubya

ripcitydisciple said:


> I would start with Omega v Page. I have my reasons for it and I hope AEW is thinking the same; The formation of The 4 Horseman revealed after the Tag Match.


Who are the 4?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> wow!!!!! i watched this whole thing. WHERE WAS ALL OF THIS ON DYNAMITE?


it was there - just broken up over 2 months


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ps> i think the ‘countdown’ format will be 50% of the new TNT show


----------



## bdon

Klitschko said:


> Nah, I get what you mean, and I wouldn't even mind if it main evented, but even if it opened the show, there is enough big stuff on this mega card to keep it going. Darby winning the title, the world title match, and Bucks/FTR could potentially be an even better match. I dont know, im so freaking hyped for this card. I really hope Omega and Hangman deliver a classic no matter where they are placed.


I just hate when an “opening act” forgets their place on the card, does too much shit, and pretty much buries the rest of the show.

I’m clear an Omega and Page guy, but I don’t want them killing them other acts.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Aedubya said:


> Who are the 4?


FTR, Spears and Omega.

Tully can't be at ringside so he tells Spears to go out when FTR are about to lose. Omega comes out like he is getting rid of Spears but isn't. He V-triggers one of the Bucks who's head is sticking out of the ropes. FTR take advantage, Midnight Express, One, Two, Three, FTR wins. Bucks can never challenge for the titles again.

On Dynamite Omega reveals he was the one who gave Cody and The Bucks the idea to issuing their challenges. Kenny says the quote in a mocking way adding 'NOT' at the end and laughs with Tully, Spears and FTR. Because of him, Cody, Matt and Nick will never be AEW Tag Team and World champions respectively. 

Got into fantasy booking a bit there.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Watching Countdown now
> 
> man - Cody and Darby is selling the shit out of their match
> 
> Cody is so, so, so, so good


Is he? 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> it was there - just broken up over 2 months


Come off it lol.



ripcitydisciple said:


> FTR, Spears and Omega.
> 
> Tully can't be at ringside so he tells Spears to go out when FTR are about to lose. Omega comes out like he is getting rid of Spears but isn't. He V-triggers one of the Bucks who's head is sticking out of the ropes. FTR take advantage, Midnight Express, One, Two, Three, FTR wins. Bucks can never challenge for the titles again.
> 
> On Dynamite Omega reveals he was the one who gave Cody and The Bucks the idea to issuing their challenges. Kenny says the quote in a mocking way adding 'NOT' at the end and laughs with Tully, Spears and FTR. Because of him, Cody, Matt and Nick will never be AEW Tag Team and World champions respectively.
> 
> Got into fantasy booking a bit there.


Ehh pass although Omega becoming a horseman would be worth it for the Cornette meltdown


----------



## bdon

ripcitydisciple said:


> FTR, Spears and Omega.
> 
> Tully can't be at ringside so he tells Spears to go out when FTR are about to lose. Omega comes out like he is getting rid of Spears but isn't. He V-triggers one of the Bucks who's head is sticking out of the ropes. FTR take advantage, Midnight Express, One, Two, Three, FTR wins. Bucks can never challenge for the titles again.
> 
> On Dynamite Omega reveals he was the one who gave Cody and The Bucks the idea to issuing their challenges. Kenny says the quote in a mocking way adding 'NOT' at the end and laughs with Tully, Spears and FTR. Because of him, Cody, Matt and Nick will never be AEW Tag Team and World champions respectively.
> 
> Got into fantasy booking a bit there.


Goddamn that is actually really, really good.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is he?
> 
> 
> 
> Come off it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ehh pass *although Omega becoming a horseman would be worth it for the Cornette meltdown*


I hadn’t even thought of that. The Drive-Thru would be the number one show of the year. Haha


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> I hadn’t even thought of that. The Drive-Thru would be the number one show of the year. Haha


It would be if they did this in like March before he gave up and just laughs at it and expects it now.


----------



## Prosper

Fuuuuuuccckkkkk I can’t watch live, enjoy guys


----------



## Chip Chipperson

prosperwithdeen said:


> Fuuuuuuccckkkkk I can’t watch live, enjoy guys


Welcome to the crew. I'm in hour 2.5 of a 12 hour shift. I'll be using this thread and a review page to see what they do


----------



## ripcitydisciple

bdon said:


> Goddamn that is actually really, really good.


Yep. Kenny Omega will be the only EVP who can win the top title of their divisions. The titles, Cody and the Bucks sought for the most. Since he has already been Tag Team Champion and _when _be becomes World Champion, Kenny can lord it over them. Something they will never be able to do because of him.


----------



## Prosper

Chip Chipperson said:


> Welcome to the crew. I'm in hour 2.5 of a 12 hour shift. I'll be using this thread and a review page to see what they do


I feel you man that graveyard shift is no joke, for me this time it’s just Saturday night shenanigans and drinking lol didn’t expect to have people over tonight, unfortunate that they’re not wrestling fans. I’m gonna do my best to avoid spoilers and just watch tomorrow morning.


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> I feel you man that graveyard shift is no joke, for me this time it’s just Saturday night shenanigans and drinking lol didn’t expect to have people over tonight, unfortunate that they’re not wrestling fans. I’m gonna do my best to avoid spoilers and just watch tomorrow morning.


You mean showing them OC vs Silver would not instantly make them want to see more? I kid, I kid. But not really heh.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> You mean showing them OC vs Silver would not instantly make them want to see more? I kid, I kid. But not really heh.


LOL most of my friends are not wrestling fans in general they automatically think “fake” like most of society, unfortunately lol


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL most of my friends are not wrestling fans in general they automatically think “fake” like most of society, unfortunately lol


And unfortunately watching the product being presented today just reinforces that belief...except maybe a Kingston promo. He makes me believe.


----------



## 3venflow

Just over two hours to go... getting hyped!

Do you guys think the election/Biden's speech will affect late PPV buys? I imagine most hardcore fans have already bought it.


----------



## bdon

It starts in one hour.


----------



## 3venflow

bdon said:


> It starts in one hour.


That's the buy-in isn't it? FITE TV says two hours until the PPV itself.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> Just over two hours to go... getting hyped!
> 
> Do you guys think the election/Biden's speech will affect late PPV buys? I imagine most hardcore fans have already bought it.


If they did not officially call the election this morning then I would say some. Now that it has been i would say none to minimal.


----------



## bdon

Why the fuck do I have to listen to Brandi talk here? FML


----------



## RapShepard

prosperwithdeen said:


> I feel you man that graveyard shift is no joke, for me this time it’s just Saturday night shenanigans and drinking lol didn’t expect to have people over tonight, unfortunate that they’re not wrestling fans. I’m gonna do my best to avoid spoilers and just watch tomorrow morning.


Fuck them your house your call for once


----------



## The Wood

It'll be interesting to see the buys for this. Dynamite was obviously not going to be effected much, but that's TV versus actually parting with money for a PPV.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Look who is backstage at AEW full gear


















Big Swole on Instagram


Big Swole shared a post on Instagram. Follow their account to see 868 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Carter84

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL most of my friends are not wrestling fans in general they automatically think “fake” like most of society, unfortunately lol


That's all I ever hear fake wrestling, fexking you get in and take some crazy bumps and see if its fake, yes it is not a shoot fight but the risk that is involved is still really bad.


----------



## Carter84

The Wood said:


> It'll be interesting to see the buys for this. Dynamite was obviously not going to be effected much, but that's TV versus actually parting with money for a PPV.


Why just stream for free!! I fot the hook up!!


----------



## Garty

With the Aussies being 12-15 hours ahead of North America, please tell us how bad the show is... that way, you'll save us all the time we would have wasted otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## Carter84

Anna , oh Anna hi there


----------



## Lorromire

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Look who is backstage at AEW full gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Swole on Instagram
> 
> 
> Big Swole shared a post on Instagram. Follow their account to see 868 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


I can't tell who this is.


----------



## Carter84

Liked Eddie there he dont care


----------



## Garty

Lorromire said:


> I can't tell who this is.


Cedric Alexander


----------



## Carter84

Lorromire said:


> I can't tell who this is.


Cedric Alexander


----------



## Carter84

Garty lol


----------



## Lorromire

Garty said:


> Cedric Alexander


Ahh. I hope this doesn't mean he's going to AEW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Lorromire said:


> I can't tell who this is.


Cedric Alexander


----------



## Carter84

We must of typed at the same time


----------



## Garty

Lorromire said:


> Ahh. I hope this doesn't mean he's going to AEW.


That would be news to most of us.


----------



## Carter84

Here we go, if anyone wants a free stream for after the buy in, pm me.


----------



## Geeee

Is the Buy-in super quiet for anyone else? I have the volume cranked. I'm afraid it's gonna normalize and blow out my eardrums LOL


----------



## Carter84

God no its not going to the club swole, its work, can't fecking stand this goof


----------



## Carter84

Geeee said:


> Is the Buy-in super quiet for anyone else? I have the volume cranked. I'm afraid it's gonna normalize and blow out my eardrums LOL


Nope


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Lorromire

So how many stars will the no-build Nyla vs Shida get? I'm guessing 8


----------



## Carter84

10 off crater face cheese meltz


----------



## Carter84

Thats when Cody was over, now 💤💤💤💤


----------



## Carter84




----------



## Carter84

Sammy looks at jericho wtf u on about


----------



## Carter84

Darby you're tat on you're hand looks shit son


----------



## Carter84

Cody been hitting them roids


----------



## Carter84

Its dead in here fuck I'm offshore now.


----------



## Whoanma

Vitamins and prayers work miracles.


----------



## Lorromire

Carter84 said:


> Its dead in here fuck I'm offshore now.


lol soz, not much of a chatter


----------



## 3venflow

Cody's promo on Darby is great and the way it's all presented points to the Darby upset imo. Can't wait for that match.


----------



## Carter84

Sweet mate @Lorromire , I am as you can see, @3venflow bloody looks that way after that


----------



## Carter84

Gonna be lot this @Chip Chipperson where you at?


----------



## Carter84

@LifeInCattleClass are you watching?


----------



## Chris22

I just don't like Darby Allin.


----------



## Carter84

God just wake my mam up , vickie feck screech


----------



## Lorromire

I fucking hope it's Darby's time. I really want them to focus on the Team Taz story after this.


----------



## Carter84

Chris22 said:


> I just don't like Darby Allin.


I did at first but he has about as much charisma as a wet fart


----------



## Carter84

Lorromire said:


> I fucking hope it's Darby's time. I really want them to focus on the Team Taz story after this.



I want my favourite cage and penta pushed


----------



## Carter84

Cage outta team taz asap, let hobbs join and cage by himself, also when is that fexking FTW being used it makes cage looks so daft


----------



## kyledriver

Carter84 said:


> Cody been hitting them roids


For sure 15 lbs in like 2 months, of pure muscle? Gtfo lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84

Oh god not that cheezy music, makes hangman and omega seem like a lve story ffs


----------



## Carter84

kyledriver said:


> For sure 15 lbs in like 2 months, of pure muscle? Gtfo lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk



I know right, took me 4 months , no roids either lolz


----------



## Chris22

The song they are using for Hangman/Omega.....I'm gonna throw up.


----------



## kyledriver

Is the buy in the same as the aew countdown? I started watching but they're showing the same stuff

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

Carter84 said:


> I know right, took me 4 months , no roids either lolz


Took me a year lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84

I hope nobody bought this as I got a free stream


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why does the Bucks match have that stupid stip?


----------



## Carter84

As there fecking idiots


----------



## the_hound

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why does the Bucks match have that stupid stip?


so they can bring out the tnt tag team championships


----------



## One Shed

Bucks are such geeks.


----------



## Chris22

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why does the Bucks match have that stupid stip?


I know! I really don't want FTR to lose, they should be getting a much longer reign.


----------



## kyledriver

Such a pointless stipulation

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84

Yawn


----------



## Carter84

Chris22 said:


> I know! I really don't want FTR to lose, they should be getting a much longer reign.


If FTR lose, Cody wins, Kenny number in a year? Could backfire as it looks really stupid


----------



## Carter84

Exaclibur get you're lips off there asses


----------



## Lorromire

Carter84 said:


> Exaclibur get you're lips off there asses


Don't kink shame Excalibur!


----------



## ripcitydisciple

the_hound said:


> so they can bring out the tnt tag team championships


You're half right. It's the Trios tag team championships.


----------



## Carter84

Eddie cuts one helluva promo


----------



## Carter84

ripcitydisciple said:


> You're half right. It's the Trios tag team championships.


I hope not


----------



## One Shed

ripcitydisciple said:


> You're half right. It's the Trios tag team championships.


Ugh. Who is going to be the third Buck? Swoggle?


----------



## kyledriver

ripcitydisciple said:


> You're half right. It's the Trios tag team championships.


Oh God you're probably right

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

Garty said:


> Cedric Alexander


Oh fuck off.


----------



## Carter84

Mox is not losing, not a chance

Hope the elite aren't all champs and number one contender by the end, hell no!


----------



## Carter84

It was cedric


----------



## Carter84

I said it at the same time


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Carter84 said:


> I hope not


There's already been talk/rumors about it. They are/were supposed to debut them on the next Jericho Cruise. Now with Covid, plans might have changed.


----------



## Carter84

Mox ur beard needs trimming


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> Ugh. Who is going to be the third Buck? Swoggle?


Spike.


----------



## Carter84

ripcitydisciple said:


> There's already been talk/rumors about it. They are/were supposed to debut them on the next Jericho Cruise. Now with Covid, plans might have changed.


So omega could lose then and a hangamn run, I'm digging that


----------



## Carter84

Whoanma said:


> Spike.


Omega


----------



## the_hound

..........


----------



## Carter84

New 3rd title , HANGMAN TITLE RUN


----------



## One Shed

Carter84 said:


> I said it at the same time


He could not be that dumb could he? Remember when the Highlanders got fired for going to a TNA event?


----------



## Carter84

the_hound said:


> LOOOOOOOL this video package, why are you boxing when its i quit you donkey


As he is training you do that when u exercise lad


----------



## Carter84

Two Sheds said:


> He could be that dumb could he? Remember when the Highlanders got fired for going to a TNA event?


Yup, probs sick of vince b.s


----------



## One Shed

Tony left the game early afterall.


----------



## kyledriver

Wow eddie used to be a lot bigger

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Carter84 said:


> Yup, probs sick of vince b.s


He just got put into the best group in WWE. He spent months in the Geek Squad before that.


----------



## Carter84

Serena is on next!!! Why this isn't on the main card I can't fathom oc v silver😴😴😴


----------



## ripcitydisciple

kyledriver said:


> Oh God you're probably right
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Under everyone's names they have the records for singles, tag team and trios. They are coming eventually whether they are wanted or not. Same deal with Women's Tag Team.


----------



## Carter84

Two Sheds said:


> He just got put into the best group in WWE. He spent months in the Geek Squad before that.


Might be other reasons than that tho


----------



## Chris22

I'm actually looking forward to seeing Allysin Kay, last time I saw her wrestle was on Impact.


----------



## Lorromire

Carter84 said:


> Serena is on next!!! Why this isn't on the main card I can't fathom oc v silver😴😴😴


I love Silver 
The NWA title should definitely be on the main card, though.


----------



## One Shed

Carter84 said:


> Serena is on next!!! Why this isn't on the main card I can't fathom oc v silver😴😴😴


They realized if they put OC vs 4' on something called the Buy In, no one would buy in.


----------



## Lorromire

ugh the Jericho/MJF promo AGAIN


----------



## Carter84

Nice to see jericho putting over other wrestlers now


----------



## Carter84

Two Sheds said:


> They realized if they put OC vs 4' on something called the Buy In, no one would buy in.


😂😂😂😂


----------



## Carter84

Dasha😚😚😚


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325228920724217856


----------



## One Shed

I do not get it. Why is MJF not singing and then grabbing Wardlow to dip him?


----------



## Carter84

That scarf and 5k suits feck off


----------



## Carter84

Wardlow turning face soon yeahhhhh


----------



## thisissting

The Highlanders were great!


----------



## Carter84

Finally


----------



## Carter84

Shes lost weight


----------



## thisissting

Wow kay has lost loads of weight since tna.


----------



## the_hound

lol 60 min time limit loooooooooool


----------



## Carter84

Serena looks good, by far the stand out wrestler along with shida


----------



## Lorromire

Two Sheds said:


> I do not get it. Why is MJF not singing and then grabbing Wardlow to dip him?


Because the singing/dancing was in their heads, not 'in real life'.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

3venflow said:


> Just over two hours to go... getting hyped!
> 
> Do you guys think the election/Biden's speech will affect late PPV buys? I imagine most hardcore fans have already bought it.


People keep saying Biden and I see Bdon.

Bdon speech would effect things but not Biden.



Carter84 said:


> That's all I ever hear fake wrestling, fexking you get in and take some crazy bumps and see if its fake, yes it is not a shoot fight but the risk that is involved is still really bad.


Fuck yeah!



Garty said:


> With the Aussies being 12-15 hours ahead of North America, please tell us how bad the show is... that way, you'll save us all the time we would have wasted otherwise. Thanks!


That's not how timezones work. We're not in the future.

It is 11:38 AM on Sunday morning here in Sydney though.



Carter84 said:


> Here we go, if anyone wants a free stream for after the buy in, pm me.


Shhhh!



Carter84 said:


> I hope nobody bought this as I got a free stream


Shhh! We don't want you getting banned!

You're like a drug dealer shouting "I'm selling heroin!" With cops nearby


----------



## Carter84

thisissting said:


> Wow kay has lost loads of weight since tna.


She looks good


----------



## ripcitydisciple

I was expecting Kay to come out with no music. Those that watched Power will know what I mean.


----------



## One Shed

Lorromire said:


> Because the singing/dancing was in their heads, not 'in real life'.


They actually said that, or is that just in your head?


----------



## Carter84

Chip Chipperson said:


> People keep saying Biden and I see Bdon.
> 
> Bdon speech would effect things but not Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how timezones work. We're not in the future.
> 
> It is 11:38 AM on Sunday morning here in Sydney though.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh! We don't want you getting banned!
> 
> You're like a drug dealer shouting "I'm selling heroin!" With cops nearby


Fuck it would be weednot that shit


----------



## Chris22

thisissting said:


> Wow kay has lost loads of weight since tna.


Yeah, she looks amazing!


----------



## Carter84

@Chip Chipperson you made it


----------



## Carter84




----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> You're like a drug dealer shouting "I'm selling heroin!" With cops nearby


Maybe he moved to Oregon.


----------



## Carter84

Did I feck, I live in the UK and I only smoke weed not take that disgusting stuff


----------



## Shleppy

I haven't watched AEW in weeks after giving up on the product, but I'm giving it another chance so I'm watching this and I'll watch the PPV

AEW PPV's have never disappointed me, just the weekly TNT show

Mox vs Kingston will be great


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RainmakerV2

Allysin is yummmmmmy.


----------



## Lorromire

Two Sheds said:


> They actually said that, or is that just in your head?


They said that the exact same promo when it was done, hence the "can you imagine it?" line.


----------



## Geeee

Allysin Kay's gear reminds me of Kitana


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Carter84 said:


> @Chip Chipperson you made it


Yeah I'm at work just checking in and out. Don't finish for another 7 hours 18 minutes.


----------



## 3venflow

Next to Shida, Serena is the best women's wrestler in AEW. I wish they'd give her some sort of character though.


----------



## Carter84

Two Sheds said:


> Maybe he moved to Oregon.


Nah


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> Maybe he moved to Oregon.


This reference is lost on me I'm afraid


----------



## One Shed

Lorromire said:


> They said that the exact same promo when it was done, hence the "can you imagine it?" line.


So their official position on it was that we stuck a video cable into their heads?


----------



## Carter84

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah I'm at work just checking in and out. Don't finish for another 7 hours 18 minutes.


All weekend off me, oh I thought u were drunk earlier haha


----------



## Trophies

RainmakerV2 said:


> Allysin is yummmmmmy.


I am distracted by the jiggle.


----------



## the_hound

what a boring match


----------



## Carter84

Chip Chipperson said:


> This reference is lost on me I'm afraid


As oregon has a high heroin usage rate


----------



## MachoMan87

i havent watched this shit since cody won the tnt belt back, this is not a ppv card imo. happy to be proven wrong.
serena is so much better than the rest of the female roster, turn her heel and make her win the aew title.
shida-nyla II blows


----------



## kyledriver

Honestly not invested in this at all

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> Next to Shida, Serena is the best women's wrestler in AEW. I wish they'd give her some sort of character though.


They would need to give Shida one first.


----------



## Carter84

I'd love to visit Cuba!!


----------



## Carter84

Kay is shit that's why


----------



## PavelGaborik

Allysin is bigger than I remembered.


----------



## Carter84

Serena is head and shoulders above this woman


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> This reference is lost on me I'm afraid


They just voted to legalize hard drugs, not just Marijuana.


----------



## Carter84

PavelGaborik said:


> Allysin is bigger than I remembered.


Huh? More toned and has lost weight since tna


----------



## thisissting

So this is for nwa championship and neither are signed by nwa?!


----------



## Geeee

Pretty sure Allysin has signed with AEW unless they are doing her a big solid by calling out her Free Agent status


----------



## Carter84

Two Sheds said:


> They just voted to legalize hard drugs, not just Marijuana.


As its rife


----------



## Lorromire

Two Sheds said:


> So their official position on it was that we stuck a video cable into their heads?


It's TV, buddy. Stop acting in bad faith, please.


----------



## One Shed

For what it is worth, my wife (very casual fan) is enjoying this match.


----------



## Chan Hung

This will be the first time in a while i do not buy the ppv. I was disappointed recently. Maybe if the feedback for this one is good i may return to buy more ppvs.


----------



## Lorromire

PavelGaborik said:


> Allysin is bigger than I remembered.


Also as shit as I remember


----------



## One Shed

Lorromire said:


> It's TV, buddy. Stop acting in bad faith, please.


I am honestly curious though if that really is their position on that segment. I have not heard them say that.


----------



## Carter84

Carter84 said:


> As its rife


@Two Sheds in some states in different parts of the world it has brought crime and other stuff down like leaving dirty syringes about the streets


----------



## Chan Hung

Im a bit tempted to buy the ppv tonight. But not sure..just kind of not really sold on it


----------



## Whoanma

Will MJF and Jericho sing again tonight?


----------



## Lorromire

Chan Hung said:


> This will be the first time in a while i do not buy the ppv. I was disappointed recently. Maybe if the feedback for this one is good i may return to buy more ppvs.


It's okay Jackie Chan, we understand. Good luck with your next film.


----------



## Carter84

Serena call me carter ill be your new hubby


----------



## 3venflow

Anyone think Cody could go for the NWA belt if he loses to Darby?


----------



## Lorromire

Two Sheds said:


> I am honestly curious though if that really is their position on that segment. I have not heard them say that.


Rewatch the segment and it's clear as day that it was a 'what if' scenario.


----------



## Carter84

@Chan Hung pm me and ill give you a live stream for free


----------



## One Shed

Carter84 said:


> @Two Sheds in some states in different parts of the world it has brought crime and other stuff down like leaving dirty syringes about the streets


Yup, I agree. Just like prohibition here in the 1920s increased crime and invented Al Capone. I say let people put whatever they want in their own bodies. Glad the momentum seems to be in that direction at least here in the US.


----------



## Lorromire

3venflow said:


> Anyone think Cody could go for the NWA belt if he loses to Darby?


Would Serena accept his challenge?


----------



## kyledriver

Carter84 said:


> @Two Sheds in some states in different parts of the world it has brought crime and other stuff down like leaving dirty syringes about the streets


Portugal legalized all drugs years ago and it was a huge success 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84

@Lorromire you wanna delete that I got banned for not knowing stuff like that man


----------



## the_hound

lol everybody in masks.............4 people in the front row is not wearing masks.


----------



## Carter84

kyledriver said:


> Portugal legalized all drugs years ago and it was a huge success
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk



Wish I was there 😉


----------



## Lorromire

Carter84 said:


> @Lorromire you wanna delete that I got banned for not knowing stuff like that man


Wait, delete what?


----------



## One Shed

Lorromire said:


> Rewatch the segment and it's clear as day that it was a 'what if' scenario.


That is fine if that is your interpretation, I am curious if the company has actually said this officially.


----------



## Oracle

That sucked. 

Ive seen Allyin Kay's NWA stuff and this was just terrible.


----------



## Carter84

@Lorromire I know u were just jesting but it ain't good that mate honestly


----------



## 3venflow

Serena retains. Decent match.


----------



## Lorromire

Two Sheds said:


> That is fine if that is your interpretation, I am curious if the company has actually said this officially.


I would have to double-check but I can't be fucked.


----------



## Carter84

Yeahhhh thunder rosaaaa


----------



## Trophies

Ah Thunder Rosa back.


----------



## Whoanma

Rosa!


----------



## Carter84

Thought she was off to wacky world entertainment


----------



## thisissting

Yes thunder rosa is back!


----------



## Carter84

Shit my tablets on 12 bars/% fuck


----------



## rbl85

Carter84 said:


> Thought she was off to wacky world entertainment


She still have a 1 year contract with NWA


----------



## Whoanma

Carter84 said:


> Thought she was off to wacky world entertainment


Hopefully not.


----------



## Carter84

Lucky I got my ipad to,watch on


----------



## Lorromire

Carter flexing on us with all of his devices


----------



## Ham and Egger

3venflow said:


> Anyone think Cody could go for the NWA belt if he loses to Darby?


That would be so sick. He could still be world champion without winning the AEW championship. That'd be some genius booking.


----------



## One Shed

Carter84 said:


> Shit my tablets on 12 bars/% fuck


We need you to find a charger ASAP.


----------



## Carter84

rbl85 said:


> She still have a 1 year contract with NWA


I messaged u for the predictions game mate


----------



## El Hammerstone

Oracle said:


> That sucked.
> 
> Ive seen Allyin Kay's NWA stuff and this was just terrible.


Yeah, I've definitely seen her look much better.


----------



## Carter84

Got it here @Two Sheds


----------



## thisissting

rbl85 said:


> She still have a 1 year contract with NWA


Meltzer wrong again lol. Off to wwe in a few weeks according to his sources.


----------



## Lorromire

Whoever is in charge of the music for these promo packages needs to be replaced.


----------



## Carter84

I fecking hate this tablet moisture dected I ain't even had any porn on ffs


----------



## Trophies

This cheesy ass music lol are we in the 80s


----------



## Carter84

Lorromire said:


> Whoever is in charge of the music for these promo packages needs to be replaced.


Stabbed, shot, then strung up


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

Carter84 said:


> I fecking hate this tablet moisture dected I ain't even had any porn on ffs


Least believable post you have made.


----------



## Lorromire

Carter84 said:


> Stabbed, shot, then strung up


For legal reasons, I don't condone this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325239896378925058


----------



## One Shed

Farmer Butcher there.


----------



## Carter84

Why is it repeating it ffs


----------



## Geeee

Butcher always looking cool in his street clothes


----------



## Lorromire

Butcher looking like Hillbilly jim


----------



## One Shed

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325239896378925058


100% accurate.


----------



## Whoanma

Jobber, Baker and Candlestick Maker.


----------



## Carter84

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Serena id let u sit on my face call me the tounge miester


----------



## Carter84

Whoanma said:


> Jobber, Baker and Candlestick Maker.


😂🤣😅


----------



## Lorromire

Eddie putting over the World Title, my boy.



Carter84 said:


> Serena id let u sit on my face call me the tounge miester


I'm slightly insulted that you're not going for Rosa.


----------



## Carter84

Lorromire said:


> Eddie putting over the World Title, my boy.
> 
> 
> I'm slightly insulted that you're not going for Rosa.


Both can take turns


----------



## Carter84

Call me carter two tounges @Lorromire


----------



## Lorromire

Carter84 said:


> Both can take turns


Equality. You're making Biden voters happy.


----------



## Carter84

Fucking tablet fudk off


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325240896045133825


----------



## Lorromire

NO MY STREAM DYING


----------



## 3venflow

Here we go!


----------



## RKing85

Here we go!!!!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Carter84

Lorromire said:


> Equality. You're making Biden voters happy.


I sure am, I'm one, I know we get on but we are miles apart political wise mate, don't matter we ain't here for that


----------



## Oracle

I bet you its trashidy and silver that open


----------



## RKing85

how did they not show the clown taking the Judas effect???

a) best Judas Effect to date
b) fuck clowns


----------



## Carter84

Load u basted piece of shir


----------



## kyledriver

Oracle said:


> I bet you its trashidy and silver that open


Nah they're main eventing

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

After watching the crazy chemistry between Thunder Rosa and Sammy Guevara, I´d love see them to be paired up. Sammy needs to finally come good as the Spanish God. And yeah for her return. Awesome.


----------



## Geeee

the voiceover announcer called the champ Hikura Shida


----------



## Whoanma

What will the surprise be?


----------



## kyledriver

Let's a go

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorromire

Ayy stream back up.


----------



## Lorromire

Whoanma said:


> What will the surprise be?
> View attachment 93301


Shane McMahon appearing on TV and saying he bought WCW?


----------



## shandcraig

The stage set is very messy and cluttered. They tried to jam way too much stuff into that small area.


Its nice they did some change anyway


----------



## ElTerrible

Maskless chicks in the front row: Look hot or die tryin.


----------



## 3venflow

DON CALLIS!


----------



## Geeee

Man Omega vs Page opening. I'm guessing this isn't gonna be the most epic match they could have.


----------



## RKing85

woah, Omega/Page off the start. Love it.

Going with Omega to win this one.


----------



## kyledriver

Jrs always different on ppv

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Don Callis!


----------



## kyledriver

Hangman let's go!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

Holy shit Don!


----------



## Lorromire

I don't know who I want to win. Fuck. Let's go both guys!


----------



## shandcraig

God please replace Excalibur witg Don, hes a zillion times better


----------



## RainmakerV2

Trophies said:


> I am distracted by the jiggle.



As you should be sir.


----------



## RKing85

Roberts listing off all of Omega's accomplishments is such gold.


----------



## Carter84

Streaming


----------



## the_hound

oh fuck this company, i'm done


----------



## One Shed

Trashidy going on after Kenny. Cue the @bdon rant.


----------



## kyledriver

I guess the cassidy match is the piss break

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chip Chipperson

Lorromire said:


> It's okay Jackie Chan, we understand. Good luck with your next film.


Enjoyed you in that movie with Pierce Brosnan, Mr. Chan



Carter84 said:


> @Chan Hung pm me and ill give you a live stream for free


Shhhh! Damn it Carter!



Carter84 said:


> I fecking hate this tablet moisture dected I ain't even had any porn on ffs


 



Carter84 said:


> Serena id let u sit on my face call me the tounge miester


FAWK YEAH!!



Carter84 said:


> Load u basted piece of shir


Where have you been all this time?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Carter84

Callis yessss hangman


----------



## 3venflow

Yeah, OC/Silver will separate long matches (aka bathroom break).


----------



## Shleppy

Love to see Don Callis on the show


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Yes! Omega vs Page first. Could I have actually predicted something right? What do you think @bdon?


----------



## Geeee

damn my PS4 stream gave me buffering and followed by 720p. Maybe should've sprang the extra $10 for B/R Live


----------



## Carter84

Chip Chipperson said:


> Enjoyed you in that movie with Pierce Brosnan, Mr. Chan
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh! Damn it Carter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAWK YEAH!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you been all this time?


Hiding


----------



## One Shed

With a working relationship between Impact and AEW possible now, could we get a proper Good Brothers vs FTR feud or MCMG?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Don't get this starting but...

Let's get it


----------



## Ham and Egger

I don't have any whiskey on me tonight but I got some wine. I'm ready for some cowboy shit!


----------



## Carter84

Gonna be good this


----------



## Carter84

Ham and Egger said:


> I don't have any whiskey on me tonight but I got some wine. I'm ready for some cowboy shit!


Vodka me


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chip Chipperson

Don Callis in cahoots with AEW makes a lot of sense given the wrestler house skit and the murder they recently had on TV


----------



## Carter84

Excalibur fuck off let callis speak


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## kyledriver

I got whiskey for us all

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

The crowd noise helps bigly.


----------



## Carter84

Hangman win pls tk


----------



## 3venflow

Holy shit, that spot.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Can't believe Kenny opened the show before Cody Rhodes.

@bdon


----------



## Carter84

That was mint


----------



## izhack111

Wow!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Omega doing his old school cruiserweight moves.


----------



## Carter84

Aint seen that done b4


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325245529500999680


----------



## One Shed

Botch?


----------



## Carter84

Jezuz that chop, sounded brutal


----------



## RKing85

2021 is going to be the year of Kenny Omega in AEW.

Omega to win this, Omega to beat Moxley in February at the next PPV. Hangman to beat Omega for the title at Full Gear next year.


----------



## FabioLight

Kenny is injuried?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ouch Kenny. Ouch.


----------



## Carter84

Callis in AEW Mark


----------



## Ham and Egger

Chops ain't on the level of Walter/Duragonov. Smh


----------



## Carter84

Come on hangman


----------



## Carter84

Ham and Egger said:


> Chops ain't on the level of Walter/Duragonov. Smh


No one is on Walters chop level, no one


----------



## ProjectGargano

FabioLight said:


> Kenny is injuried?


He was selling the botch


----------



## FabioLight

ProjectGargano said:


> He was selling the botch


seems like he got hurt for real tho during the botch.


----------



## Carter84

Page chest red


----------



## One Shed

FabioLight said:


> seems like he got hurt for real tho during the botch.


They slowed it down for awhile right after, that is for sure.


----------



## kyledriver

Why's kenny working like the babyface?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

4 Omega/Okada matches there JR, not 3.


----------



## Swan-San

excalibur is truly the worst


----------



## FabioLight

He def. injuried. The movements and pace looks awkward.


----------



## Carter84

V trigger


----------



## Carter84

Swan-San said:


> excalibur is truly the worst


Facts


----------



## Wolf Mark

So Callis is gonna become Omega's manager. AEW the land of managers.


----------



## kyledriver

Brutal powerbomb!!!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

That powerbomb looked painful! Ouch!


----------



## Carter84

Is omega really injured


----------



## Carter84

Ham and Egger said:


> That powerbomb looked painful! Ouch!


 S mashed his head on the ending of the walkway


----------



## 3venflow

I've enjoyed this match more than anything at the last PPV. An opening match main event.


----------



## the_hound

3 count surely?


----------



## FabioLight

kyledriver said:


> Why's kenny working like the babyface?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Dunno either but the Elite are all doing it while still showing their heel side lol


----------



## Carter84

Excalibur ssshhh


----------



## RKing85

awesome Tiger Driver


----------



## Ham and Egger

You're there EVERY Wednesday for the foreseeable future, JR.


----------



## izhack111

Looked nasty


----------



## Carter84

Why won't Excalibur shut up 🤐


----------



## 3venflow

Daaaamn these false finishes are crazy!


----------



## Boldgerg

Fucking brilliant match, as expected.


----------



## shandcraig

Please fire excalibur.


----------



## Lorromire

Carter84 said:


> Why won't Excalibur shut up 🤐


The mask gives him incredible mouth speaking powers that he can't stop


----------



## Carter84

Deep stack that ur right Jr


----------



## Chris22

Adam Page is my absolute favourite in AEW.


----------



## Carter84

Lorromire said:


> The mask gives him incredible mouth speaking powers that he can't stop


He's worsened


----------



## Whoanma

F YEAH!!


----------



## kyledriver

Dammit! Wanted hangman to win

I hope kenny's not actually injured

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

The pacing was just off for that. Not sure if he actually hurt himself or what.


----------



## the_hound

of course he wins


----------



## izhack111

3 Stars match


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a great hard hitting affair from both guys. Very New Japan style match.


----------



## Lorromire

Fuck me. The stream cut out so much during this match, I'm gonna have to rewatch it.


----------



## FabioLight

Yo Hangman sold that One winged angel like a champ.


----------



## Carter84

Night night page, if bucks win god fucking help us


----------



## kyledriver

The way he's moving just doesn't look right for kenny.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

It was clear that Omega was winning.


----------



## RKing85

really good opener to no one's surprise. Still felt they held a touch back for a later match.


----------



## Geeee

That match was sick. Great opener. Obviously not the main event match they will have some day.


----------



## Carter84

Omega next champ I guess


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## ProjectGargano

Awesome match


----------



## RainmakerV2

Very good match. Not quite MOTY candidate or anything, but very good.


----------



## Chan Hung

Solid. What's next


----------



## One Shed

Oh yay, piss break time.


----------



## Carter84

Aew games


----------



## Ham and Egger

Alright Hangman, you can go back to day drinking like you normally do.

Omega is next in line for the championship!


----------



## kyledriver

Time to make some food 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shleppy

Pretty obvious that Omega will be the one that takes the belt off Moxley


----------



## The XL 2

Here comes the Andre the Giant of midgets


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Is Don Callis the surprise? I want CM Punk


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> Oh yay, piss break time.


You were right.


----------



## izhack111

Piss break


----------



## RapShepard

That didn't live up to the long up to its potential at all. Solid forgettable match


----------



## Chris22

That match was great stuff! It's gonna be such an amazing moment when Adam Page eventually becomes AEW Champion though.


----------



## Lorromire

OC vs Silver will be a 9 star match.


----------



## kyledriver

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is Don Callis the surprise? I want CM Punk


That would be so weak

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

Great hard-hitting match. Some old school stuff. Kept a little in hand for the rematch, when Hangman wins the world title from Kenny. They need a good plan to keep Hangman relevant till then. Maybe he could feud with Miro. Hangman vs. The Man.


----------



## Carter84

Chan Hung said:


> Solid. What's next


Did you it work


----------



## FabioLight

Hopefully this is quick and Brodie returns to attack OC


----------



## RKing85

Orange has lost so much lately, I think he needs to take this one.

Can Anna please stay ringside!??!?!?!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Can they put Silver in and Elf or Dwarf costume?


----------



## the_hound

adam page will be back in wwe in a year or two.


----------



## Carter84

Is silver banging sexy Anna, yawn oc


----------



## The XL 2

Orange Cassidy's theme is shit


----------



## Whoanma

Shleppy said:


> Pretty obvious that Omega will be the one that takes the belt off Moxley


----------



## RapShepard

the_hound said:


> adam page will be back in wwe in a year or two.


When was he in WWE?


----------



## Carter84

the_hound said:


> adam page will be back in wwe in a year or two.


Back


----------



## Hephaesteus

izhack111 said:


> 3 Stars match


Meltzer gonna give it 8 and a half stars


----------



## 3venflow

Has OC added a little bulk?


----------



## theced

Solid 3.5* perfect opener. Hangman will get his win back in a year for the title, my prediction


----------



## Carter84

RapShepard said:


> When was he in WWE?


He wasnt


----------



## Shleppy

It feels like AEW is going to bury Orange Cassidy


----------



## Whoanma

Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## shandcraig

The XL 2 said:


> Orange Cassidy's theme is shit



Doesn't fit him at all


----------



## Lorromire

I fucking love Silver, lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

So DUMB.


----------



## Carter84

Sounds sweet with a crowd


----------



## Trophies

Somebody get John Silver a gurney. Those kicks are devastating!


----------



## Carter84

Wake me up


----------



## somerandomfan

the_hound said:


> adam page will be back in wwe in a year or two.


Fuck do you mean back? He was in ROH for a most of his career, worked in NJPW as part of the partnership in that time, and then went to AEW. Unless he had some tryout when he was very green or something he was never in WWE as far as I know.


----------



## RapShepard

Carter84 said:


> He wasnt


Didn't think so


----------



## kyledriver

I fux with John silver

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

No he took his super powers...pockets.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Silver could be legit if he was two feet taller.


----------



## Oracle

Horrible just horrible attempts at humour


----------



## The XL 2

Gotta love when a guy who is 4'10 is the powerhouse in the match


----------



## Ham and Egger

Silver is a great comedy heel. Holy shit he flung Cassidy across the ring!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why is this on a PPV?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

Yeah this ain't it, shots time


----------



## MachoMan87

this is such a aew dark match


----------



## One Shed

My stream turned face and cut off during this match.


----------



## izhack111

20 Min match inc..oh fuck this


----------



## RapShepard

Was expecting an OC squash for some reason, maybe that's why I'm not feeling it lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> My stream turned face and cut off during this match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This has already gone 5 min too long.


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why is this on a PPV?


Why is this on anything?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Two Sheds said:


> My stream turned face and cut off during this match.


You need to send your provider a bouquet of roses


----------



## Ham and Egger

RapShepard said:


> Yeah this ain't it, shots time


Bruh, im drinking straight from the bottle! Its gonna be a long night!!


----------



## kyledriver

Ham and Egger said:


> Bruh, im drinking straight from the bottle! Its gonna be a long night!!


Jameson, and you?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

since i can't be arsed to reply to every c**t on here, he had a tryout with the wwe when he first ventured into the world of wrestling


----------



## Lorromire

Alright my streams keep dying so I'm just gonna wait for the replay. Have a good night/day, guys! I'm out


----------



## Geeee

John Silver is a good tag wrestler but he's a bit awkward in singles


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> Bruh, im drinking straight from the bottle! Its gonna be a long night!!


Nothing wrong with it lol. I'm sure once we're past the women's match it should be smooth sailing


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lorromire said:


> Alright my streams keep dying so I'm just gonna wait for the replay. Have a good night/day, guys! I'm out



Dude pm me i got you.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I love how there’s probably 30 posts bitching about an undercard comedy match that’s probably over delivering on what I expected. They aren’t reinventing the wheel, but it’s been entertaining enough.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why is this on a PPV?


LolAEW that's why


----------



## 3venflow

This isn't a bad match tbh.


----------



## Ham and Egger

kyledriver said:


> Jameson, and you?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Taylor Port wine.


----------



## Whoanma

Freshly Squashed’s winning this. I’m calling it.


----------



## One Shed

KingofKings1524 said:


> I love how there’s probably 30 posts bitching about an undercard comedy match that’s probably over delivering on what I expected. They aren’t reinventing the wheel, but it’s been entertaining enough.


Well, they could not have possibly underdelivered what I expected, so there is that.


----------



## RainmakerV2

KingofKings1524 said:


> I love how there’s probably 30 posts bitching about an undercard comedy match that’s probably over delivering on what I expected. They aren’t reinventing the wheel, but it’s been entertaining enough.


Its too long. It serves no purpose.


----------



## kyledriver

This is way better then expected but still shouldnt be on ppv

And oc wins

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Pocket Punch. Now get Trashidy off my screen.


----------



## RapShepard

KingofKings1524 said:


> I love how there’s probably 30 posts bitching about an undercard comedy match that’s probably over delivering on what I expected. They aren’t reinventing the wheel, *but it’s been entertaining enough.*


So the match was meh


----------



## Ozell Gray

__





Loading…






disq.us


----------



## kyledriver

Ham and Egger said:


> Taylor Port wine.


Ah shit that's classy 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Whoanma said:


> Freshly Squashed’s winning this. I’m calling it.


----------



## theced

Has no business to be on ppv but this is a good showcase for both guys (Silver is still killing me though 🤣)


----------



## RKing85

for the love of god, it's been over a year. Hire a cameraman who can time the zoom out better!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kyledriver

Cody looking like the joker

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Really happy Omega and Hangman DIDN’T tear the house down. If you’re going to book as stupidly as they did to put THAT match on first, then it is on the performers to make sure and not bury the rest of the PPV by putting on an instant classic banger.

But whose fucking call was it to make these two go on first? That’s fucking terrible, terrible booking. I understand wanting to start the night off with a hot match, but if the people on the PPV aren’t capable of performing a hot opener, they probably don’t belong on the goddamn PPV.


----------



## Whoanma

Cody’s and Discount Sting’s time.


----------



## 3venflow

"I've been Darby's daddy on more than one occasion. "

Kinky Cody 😮


----------



## ElTerrible

Too early on the card for Sting.


----------



## Ham and Egger

How many times are they gonna job Darby out to the stars?


----------



## MachoMan87

this fucking loser


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cody wins for the internet lulz.

Actually fuck Darby Allin, go Cody.


----------



## shandcraig

I still assume Cody is really really building up to a mega heel turn at some point


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Boldgerg

Dweeby is unbelievably cringeworthy. Fucking dork.


----------



## RapShepard

Wished the build was better, but this will probably be my match of the night


----------



## izhack111

Stinger


----------



## kyledriver

This is gonna be a banger

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

I like Darby. At least he has a character unlike most guys in wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard

These car drive up spots don't work due to the arena set up


----------



## shandcraig

Lol should be face of aew


----------



## Ham and Egger

izhack111 said:


> Stinger


Lil' Sting!


----------



## the_hound

fuck that pos


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> I like Darby. At least he has a character unlike most guys in wrestling.


AEW is full of characters to be honest. That's one thing I'd easily give them over WWE


----------



## One Shed

Brandi would come out twice with Cody if she was able to.


----------



## FabioLight

Darby's paint looks dope. Too bad he gets jobbed by Cody for a third time. If Cody loses he def. gonna show up in the Bucks vs FTR match.


----------



## kyledriver

Mmmm brandi

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

Bob Ross did Darby's make-up from beyond the grave


----------



## RKing85

I am honestly completely torn on this one. Could go either way. I'm going to go with Darby. I would be more sure of Darby if Trevor hadn't interrupted Cody's reign.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Two Sheds said:


> Brandi would come out twice with Cody if she was able to.



That woman can do whatever she wants. Shes perfect.


----------



## kyledriver

Geeee said:


> Bob Ross did Darby's make-up from beyond the grave


Some happy little trees 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

JR questioning Cody's entourage.


----------



## Trophies

I'd break my neck if Brandi walked by me.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Did Cody entourage grew bigger? Cody is the God of AEW.


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> Bob Ross did Darby's make-up from beyond the grave


Nothing happy about those trees.


----------



## kyledriver

Waittttt how many people are in the nightmare family wtf

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FabioLight

This whole entourage thing needs to stop lol


----------



## 3venflow

CODY RHODES


----------



## One Shed

"Accompanied to the ring by half the locker room"


----------



## Hephaesteus

Im giving that oc match 4.5 stars on a meltzer scale


----------



## Boldgerg

Darby is nowhere near 173lbs.


----------



## Outlaw91

Darby should stop wrestling dressed like a cheap whore.


----------



## kyledriver

Don't leave brandi

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FabioLight

So he can use Rhodes now? Nice


----------



## RainmakerV2

Brandi is pound for pound the most gorgeous woman on earth. Thats no cap.


----------



## Carter84

Oh @bdon nepotism rhodessss is on


----------



## Geeee

I do like that Mortal Kombat themed shirt. I think this is a parody of an image of Goro?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Bdon sitting at his tv fingers crossed that tonight is the night that Cody finally loses.

He quietly paces the living room. His wife seeing he is unsettled springs into action

"Bdon, do you think tonight is the night? Cody could easily beat Darby a fifth time"

Bdon visibly shudders as if to say "don't remind me". Martha waits with baited breath as Bdon sighs

"I...I just don't know anymore Martha"


----------



## One Shed

Hephaesteus said:


> Im giving that oc match 4.5 stars on a meltzer scale


Out of 100?


----------



## kyledriver

RainmakerV2 said:


> Brandi is pound for pound the most gorgeous woman on earth. Thats no cap.


Never liked one of your posts so fast

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Boldgerg said:


> Darby is nowhere near 173lbs.


He weighs 155 tops.


----------



## izhack111

Outlaw91 said:


> Darby should stop wrestling dressed like a cheap whore.


Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Carter84

Got lee johnson in nightmare fam, hmmm


----------



## Boldgerg

Outlaw91 said:


> Darby should stop wrestling dressed like a cheap whore.


Horrific attire.


----------



## Carter84

Cody is on the juice


----------



## FabioLight

Chip Chipperson said:


> Bdon sitting at his tv fingers crossed that tonight is the night that Cody finally loses.
> 
> He quietly paces the living room. His wife seeing he is unsettled springs into action
> 
> "Bdon, do you think tonight is the night? Cody could easily beat Darby a fifth time"
> 
> Bdon visibly shudders as if to say "don't remind me". Martha waits with baited breath as Bdon sighs
> 
> "I...I just don't know anymore Martha"


LMAO this wins


----------



## Boldgerg

Darby looks less intimidating than fucking Marko Stunt, honestly.


----------



## kyledriver

Most of these guys lie by at least 30 lbs

I'm 200 at 5'9 and look head and shoulders better than most the roster 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84

Daby is well liked


----------



## FabioLight

izhack111 said:


> Jeff Hardy?


Jeff had a better look than Darby. Full pants is always better (cargo) or like christian/jericho used to have are the best attires.


----------



## Boldgerg

kyledriver said:


> Most of these guys lie by at least 30 lbs
> 
> I'm 200 at 5'9 and look head and shoulders better than most the roster
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Darby is about 155-160 at most, and 5'7 or 5'8.


----------



## Carter84

kyledriver said:


> Most of these guys lie by at least 30 lbs
> 
> I'm 200 at 5'9 and look head and shoulders better than most the roster
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


5"10 and I weigh 12 stone 6lbs no way is cody 225


----------



## RapShepard

Cody needing a bigger and stronger pep talk . Nice lol


----------



## kyledriver

Boldgerg said:


> Darby is about 155-160 at most, and 5'7 or 5'8.


No doubt maybe less honestly

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Carter84 said:


> Cody is on the juice


No sir, he DOES THE WORK!


----------



## kyledriver

Crazy darby bump

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FabioLight

Boldgerg said:


> Darby is about 155-160 at most, and 5'7 or 5'8.


No way he is 5'8


----------



## One Shed

Arn: "Now remember, I want them smothered, covered, chunked, and topped."


----------



## Geeee

Darby Allin is like 150 lbs but somehow his Tope Suicida looks like it hurts the most


----------



## Boldgerg

Boldgerg said:


> Darby is about 155-160 at most, and 5'7 or 5'8.





FabioLight said:


> No way he is 5'8


Yeah, probably not. He's tiny. Just so, so unimposing.


----------



## Carter84

Boldgerg said:


> Darby is about 155-160 at most, and 5'7 or 5'8.


Buck ten n five six At best, tv adds weight n height cameramtricks haha if i had a pound for everytime he Excalibur said tope sucida I'd be on the donald trumps level


----------



## FabioLight

If Darby takes bumps like this every PPV I doubt he will be wrestling in 4-5 years.


----------



## Boldgerg

FabioLight said:


> If Darby takes bumps like this every PPV I doubt he will be wrestling in 4-5 years.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ham and Egger

FabioLight said:


> If Darby takes bumps like this every PPV I doubt he will be wrestling in 4-5 years.


Jeff Hardy has been relatively healthy all these years and he was a human crash test dummy for most of his career.!


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn Sleepy Joe Biden just turned babyface. He ended Trump with that speech.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Haha the push-ups are great.


----------



## Carter84

Put the Juice in you mean Sir


----------



## 3venflow

Darby is a good underdog. Cody looks like a monster opposite him.


----------



## Boldgerg

Ham and Egger said:


> Jeff Hardy has relatively healthy all these years and he was a human crash test dummy for years!


Yeah but Darby's fragile, faux 12 year old body and lack of testosterone are the difference makers.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cody is an awesome frontrunning douchebag heel.


----------



## FabioLight

Ham and Egger said:


> Jeff Hardy has relatively healthy all these years and he was a human crash test dummy for years!


I don't think Jeff was taking stupid bumps outside of the shows and it lead him to a path of addiction. Plus Darby is taking bumps on stages and landing weird. The bodybag powerpomb being an example.


----------



## PavelGaborik

ElTerrible said:


> Damn Sleepy Joe Biden just turned babyface. He ended Trump with that speech.


I agree this match has been good thus far.


----------



## 3venflow

Is Cody legit trying to break his arm? Daaamn.


----------



## kyledriver

I gotta say cody is innovative. I've.never seen that before I'm sure it's been done but he brought it back 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84

ElTerrible said:


> Damn Sleepy Joe Biden just turned babyface. He ended Trump with that speech.


Keep the politics out as it causes to much b.s as much as I like politics we know trumps not taking his L like a man


----------



## izhack111

This is really a ppv?


----------



## Boldgerg

I'm not sure who's more effeminate out of Dweeby and Sonny Kiss.


----------



## FabioLight

incoming Cody's blading spot.


----------



## Carter84

Night ya'll im beat , done in and stoned oot me box on fresh air been good but can't keep ma eyes open, mighty night


----------



## kyledriver

,HOLY FUKCING SHIT

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

Carter84 said:


> Night ya'll im beat , done in and stoned oot me box on fresh air been good but can't keep ma eyes open, mighty night


Noob

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

geez that top rope Cross Rhodes looked awkward.


----------



## shandcraig

Can someone explain to me why Excalibur jerks off to every move


----------



## RapShepard

Where was Arn to fucking coach him to pull him from under the rope


----------



## KingofKings1524

This has been great so far.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Darby is a dummy for hanging on for that long.


----------



## One Shed

shandcraig said:


> Can someone explain to me why Excalibur jerks off to every move


Rumor is his real last name is Meltzer.


----------



## 3venflow

Heel masterclass by Cody.


----------



## RapShepard

KingofKings1524 said:


> This has been great so far.


Very enjoyable


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## ElTerrible

He forgot the big splash after the gorilla press.


----------



## RapShepard

So now Cody can't use the belt


----------



## kyledriver

Holy shit what a match

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingofKings1524

HOLY. SHIT.


----------



## 3venflow

YESSS DARBY


----------



## kyledriver

DARBY!!!!!!!! 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

Incredible match

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Darby!


----------



## KingofKings1524

Complete the heel turn, Cody.


----------



## epfou1

Cody should go Trump and demand a recount for that 3


----------



## RapShepard

Good


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Bdon nervously pacing. Martha watches on.


----------



## FabioLight

HOLY SHIT


----------



## izhack111

Roll ups party..fuck aew always the same


----------



## RKing85

C'mon Cody, nail him with the belt and complete the heel turn.


----------



## One Shed

Very enjoyable match. Surprised Darby won.


----------



## Trophies

Arn can't even look.


----------



## Whoanma

Discount Sting won and‘s taking the belt to the rafters.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Darby won!!!! Get ready for more Jackass segments with the new TNT champion!


----------



## Boldgerg

Ugh. Fuck off you little runt. Cannot stand the cunt.


----------



## kyledriver

Class act cody

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

A star is born.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Break out the fine china and good wine @bdon !!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

That was excellent


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## kyledriver

Bdons gonna be mad that cody handed him the belt lol 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus

For those bitching about cody, he just put over darby clean as fuck. Just saying


----------



## RKing85

Wish they hadn't done the quick flip with Brodie and Cody's title run was uninterrupted.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Haha Taz killing it on the mic.


----------



## One Shed

kyledriver said:


> Bdons gonna be mad that cody handed him the belt lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


"Cody stealing his moment!"


----------



## Whoanma

Cody’s inner thoughts.


----------



## shandcraig

Hephaesteus said:


> For those bitching about cody, he just put over darby clean as fuck. Just saying



About time


----------



## Ham and Egger

Pretty Ricky Starks wants the TNT belt!


----------



## RapShepard

Here's the Cody shenanigans lol


----------



## epfou1

Lol team taz. Good stuff


----------



## Shock Street

Goddamn I love Taz


----------



## Boldgerg

...


----------



## kyledriver

So now team taz vs darby all in resumes 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex6691

No Sting?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## kyledriver

Hahaha love that prop

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Alex6691 said:


> No Sting?


----------



## Chris22

Darby getting murdered lol!


----------



## kyledriver

Pretty damn good all around segment 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

oh, Will Hobbs isn't dead. That's good to know.


----------



## Ham and Egger

How much steroids do I have to take to look like Brian Cage??? 👀


----------



## 3venflow

QT is the definition of vanilla.


----------



## epfou1

Hephaesteus said:


> For those bitching about cody, he just put over darby clean as fuck. Just saying


He had to happen from a booking point of view. Another Cody win over Darby does nothing for both wrestlers.


----------



## One Shed

Hobbs hit the door Darby's arm was in with the chair? That could have ended badly.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Cody there to make it about himself again.


----------



## kyledriver

Ham and Egger said:


> How much steroids do I have to take to look like Brian Cage???


A lot, but you also gotta put in a lot of work 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> How much steroids do I have to take to look like Brian Cage??? 👀


All of them.


----------



## The XL 2

kyledriver said:


> Most of these guys lie by at least 30 lbs
> 
> I'm 200 at 5'9 and look head and shoulders better than most the roster
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


If you're under 15 percent body fat, you'd be bigger than 85 percent of their roster


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Cody will have the belt again this time next month


----------



## Trophies

Will Hobbs and steel chair saving save...name a more iconic duo.


----------



## RapShepard

Folk don't get that hype for the World title


----------



## Hephaesteus

lol hobbs almost hit him with that chair


----------



## RKing85

Dustin should have challenged Butcher and Blade to a King of the Road match and done it in the back of a flatbed.


----------



## ElTerrible

That was some awesome stuff by all involved. The promo by Taz, the title tussle. 

Also Nightmare Family is a good name, cause none of them came out to help Cody.


----------



## Boldgerg

The XL 2 said:


> If you're under 15 percent body fat, you'd be bigger than 85 percent of their roster


I'm 5'10, 209lbs, 12% bodyfat. I'm fairly sure I could actually eat Dweeby.


----------



## kyledriver

The XL 2 said:


> If you're under 15 percent body fat, you'd be bigger than 85 percent of their roster


I'm about 15 percent lol, it bothers me that these are pro wrestlers who look worse than me

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Baker should be taking the title here. What a waste.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Fuck, I love Hikaru but I might tune out for this one.


----------



## 3venflow

At least Dustin/QT vs B&B has an interesting stip now.


----------



## kyledriver

RKing85 said:


> Dustin should have challenged Butcher and Blade to a King of the Road match and done it in the back of a flatbed.


No blading

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Cool that Darby won, but way to make the ending all about you with Taz and Brian Cage focusing mainly on Cody rHHHodes. That’s a real Hogan move: take the “L”, but make sure everyone knows who is more important.

Does ANYONE really believe Cody will slide down the card now that he’s lost? Fuck no. So don’t even claim that he “put Darby over”.


----------



## Whoanma

Back, hurry back...


----------



## KingofKings1524

I just can’t give a shit about the AEW women’s division outside of Britt Baker.


----------



## Boldgerg

bdon said:


> Cool that Darby won, but way to make the ending all about you with Taz and Brian Cage focusing mainly on Cody rHHHodes. That’s a real Hogan move: take the “L”, but make sure everyone knows who is more important.
> 
> Does ANYONE really believe Cody will slide down the card now that he’s lost? Fuck no. So don’t even claim that he “put Darby over”.


Fucking hell. Have a day off. Fuck me.


----------



## The XL 2

Boldgerg said:


> I'm 5'10, 209lbs, 12% bodyfat. I'm fairly sure I could actually eat Dweeby.


You're bigger than everyone on the roster in terms of lean body mass besides Archer, Cage, Mr. Brodie Lee, Billy Gunn and Luchasarous.


----------



## kyledriver

bdon said:


> Cool that Darby won, but way to make the ending all about you with Taz and Brian Cage focusing mainly on Cody rHHHodes. That’s a real Hogan move: take the “L”, but make sure everyone knows who is more important.
> 
> Does ANYONE really believe Cody will slide down the card now that he’s lost? Fuck no. So don’t even claim that he “put Darby over”.


[emoji1787]

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

RKing85 said:


> Wish they hadn't done the quick flip with Brodie and Cody's title run was uninterrupted.


But Brodie vs Darby is gonna be awesome


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Cool that Darby won, but way to make the ending all about you with Taz and Brian Cage focusing mainly on Cody rHHHodes. That’s a real Hogan move: take the “L”, but make sure everyone knows who is more important.
> 
> Does ANYONE really believe Cody will slide down the card now that he’s lost? Fuck no. So don’t even claim that he “put Darby over”.


He can just challenge for the NWA championship now. I can hear the promos already: "THIS is the real Ace title. The title my daddy held"


----------



## Boldgerg

The XL 2 said:


> You're bigger than everyone on the roster in terms of lean body mass besides Archer, Cage, Mr. Brodie Lee, Billy Gunn and Luchasarous.


Yep, I'd say that's fair.

Although we can't forget Wardlow... haha.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> Cool that Darby won, but way to make the ending all about you with Taz and Brian Cage focusing mainly on Cody rHHHodes. That’s a real Hogan move: take the “L”, but make sure everyone knows who is more important.
> 
> Does ANYONE really believe Cody will slide down the card now that he’s lost? Fuck no. So don’t even claim that he “put Darby over”.


Martha nervously bites her lip as Bdon once again "tells em"


----------



## Shleppy

RKing85 said:


> Dustin should have challenged Butcher and Blade to a King of the Road match and done it in the back of a flatbed.


One of the greatest gimmick matches of all time!

Barry Darsow should team with Butcher and Blade


----------



## Ham and Egger

bdon said:


> Cool that Darby won, but way to make the ending all about you with Taz and Brian Cage focusing mainly on Cody rHHHodes. That’s a real Hogan move: take the “L”, but make sure everyone knows who is more important.
> 
> Does ANYONE really believe Cody will slide down the card now that he’s lost? Fuck no. So don’t even claim that he “put Darby over”.


Cody should get Aldis so he can win the NWA title. 👀🙏


----------



## Geeee

New theme for Nyla?


----------



## rbl85

I think Nyla is winning


----------



## Trophies

Hoping this is just filler for Shida until Britt Baker eventually gets a reign.


----------



## midgetlover69

Nyla looks like a blastoise...


----------



## kyledriver

Love me some shida but wouldn't be surprised at all if nyla won

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

imscotthALLIN said:


> Cody there to make it about himself again.


I’m glad I’m not the only one who fucking understands the under the surface stories these motherfuckers tell.

The post match bullshit was all about Cody as Taz mentioned on Dynamite that he was coming after Cody.


----------



## RainmakerV2

We want Baker clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## kyledriver

midgetlover69 said:


> Nyla looks like a blastoise...


Hahahahahahaha hahahahahahaha hahaha
Jesus fucking christ


Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

I like Mad Shida.


----------



## The XL 2

Boldgerg said:


> Yep, I'd say that's fair.
> 
> Although we can't forget Wardlow... haha.


Forgot about Wardlow. Him too. I'm about the same size as you, kind of embarrassing that we'd be considered bigger guys in the business nowadays despite being under 220lbs. We'd be on the small side of medium sized wrestlers 15-25 years ago.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Hephaesteus

calm down excalibur, it wasnt almost over, she kicked out at 1


----------



## The Wood

Alex6691 said:


> No Sting?


Of course not.



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Hahaha, that is so hokey and forced. The belt is, what? Six months old? And this is Hogan/Warrior Mania VI type stuff if I’ve ever seen it.

P.S. Darby is a cunt that doesn’t deserve shit. Hard to like a babyface that is that awful a person. 



Boldgerg said:


> Fucking hell. Have a day off. Fuck me.


He’s not wrong at all.


----------



## Geeee

I just realized Nyla is dressed as mega man.


----------



## The XL 2

Nyla Rose looks fatter than usual


----------



## Ham and Egger

RainmakerV2 said:


> We want Baker clap clap clap clap clap


No "we" don't! 👏 👏 👏 👏 👏


----------



## kyledriver

I can't even look at nyla without laughing now

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

ummmm, why is the babyface champion destroying the big scary heel for this long??? Not a good sign for Shida I fear.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Did anyone noticed that Cody was for the first time announced as Cody Rhodes?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Darby has the same physique as my girlfriend's ectomorph brother


----------



## bdon

The Wood said:


> Of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, that is so hokey and forced. The belt is, what? Six months old? And this is Hogan/Warrior Mania VI type stuff if I’ve ever seen it.
> 
> P.S. Darby is a cunt that doesn’t deserve shit. Hard to like a babyface that is that awful a person.
> 
> 
> 
> He’s not wrong at all.


Tell em, BDon!!!


----------



## kyledriver

She should just talk in her male voice for maximum heat

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

ProjectGargano said:


> Did anyone noticed that Cody was for the first time announced as Cody Rhodes?


Because he reached a deal with WWE.


----------



## Boldgerg

The XL 2 said:


> Forgot about Wardlow. Him too. I'm about the same size as you, kind of embarrassing that we'd be considered bigger guys in the business nowadays despite being under 220lbs. We'd be on the small side of medium sized wrestlers 15-25 years ago.


Yep, and it's part of the reason I cannot take the likes of Darby seriously at all. Anyone that I can dwarf in size is not someone I'm able to see as legitimate and buy into in the pro wrestling world.

Someone like PAC is the gold standard for smaller guys. Probably 5'8 but in fantastic shape. Darby looks like a pre-pubescent teen.


----------



## Whoanma

Geeee said:


> I just realized Nyla is dressed as mega man.


----------



## kyledriver

Chip Chipperson said:


> Darby has the same physique as my girlfriend's ectomorph brother


You could a stopped at your girlfriend and it also would have worked 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

I definitely thought Excalibur just said aewtits.com


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 93310


The irony in that is pretty funny.


----------



## bdon

Don’t get me wrong: if Cody allows Darby to actually have goddamn tv time and build to his character, then I will salute Cody for putting Darby over.

But if Darby is just going to be defending the belt every now and then, while Cody continues eating up 20+ minutes of Dynamite each week, then this is NOT putting someone over.


----------



## MachoMan87

this is trash


----------



## PavelGaborik

Fan of Shida but this sucks.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Camera shots have been great so far. 📷


----------



## RapShepard

Did the other matches have Dark results during them?


----------



## shandcraig

Cant believe how much the announce team improved with don for that little bit


----------



## KingofKings1524

Picking up Nyla Rose can’t be easy.


----------



## kyledriver

Shida is deceptively strong

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible

Either Nyla is getting some sort of punishment or she´s winning the title.


----------



## The Wood

Geeee said:


> I just realized Nyla is dressed as mega man.


Great move for a heel. Some of these people need to go back to wrestling school. 



The XL 2 said:


> Nyla Rose looks fatter than usual


Why put effort in at the gym? It’s not like you need to look good or be good to make it in this company.

That sounds cynical, but think about it — why would you? Stay at home and research video game characters to cosplay as.


----------



## kyledriver

That move is so stupid 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Haha Holy Shida


----------



## Chip Chipperson

kyledriver said:


> You could a stopped at your girlfriend and it also would have worked
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Mrs loves the gym. I'd say she's doing better than Darbs


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Ham and Egger

Let's be fair to Rose, she will never be a body type of wrestler.


----------



## Boldgerg

Nyla's attire is absolutely fucking awful. Looks like it was made by someone with a serious grudge against her getting some revenge.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Fat Nyla


----------



## Chan Hung

This is slow. End this please


----------



## the_hound

hits the good leg, sells the bad leg...............hmm


----------



## The Wood

Rose is going to win the belt because they have nothing else.


----------



## Shleppy

Excalibur is so awful that he makes Michael Cole look decent


----------



## kyledriver

Nyla isn't ready.

Shida can consistently have good matches, nyla simply can't 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitman1987

Cody can no longer call himself the ACE and that’s all I care about.

Expect him to be fighting for the World HEAVYWEIGHT title soon.

Cody and Darby looked like a father and his 10 year old son wrestling. Darby is just too small.


----------



## kyledriver

Everything nyla does looks like shit 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

Nyla pulled Shida up. Guarantee Shida is winning now.


----------



## Chan Hung

Shleppy said:


> Excalibur is so awful that he makes Michael Cole look decent


I can't stand Excalibur


----------



## Ham and Egger

the_hound said:


> hits the good leg, sells the bad leg...............hmm


You're actually paying attention to the match?


----------



## Hephaesteus

she kicks out barely at 1? Excalibur stfu.

Is he always this bad?


----------



## kyledriver

Holy shida

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingofKings1524

The Wood said:


> Rose is going to win the belt because they have nothing else.


Yeah, they don’t have one of he most charismatic women’s wrestlers that is constantly improving in Britt Baker or anything.


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit Shida


----------



## RKing85

Vickie guerrero with the worst ankle grab I have ever seen. hahahahahahaha


----------



## kyledriver

Aubrey edwards clap clap clap clap clap

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood

I’m not hearing much buzz about Omega and Page. Did Omega magically become the best wrestler in the world again?


----------



## Hephaesteus

did vickie just botch that grab?


----------



## The XL 2

Nyla hits her finish, Shida is dead to rights but Nyla pulls her up, immediately knees her in the face and Shida kicks out at one? Wtf?


----------



## One Shed

Well this is getting dumb.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Hitman1987 said:


> Cody can no longer call himself the ACE and that’s all I care about.
> 
> Expect him to be fighting for the World HEAVYWEIGHT title soon.
> 
> Cody and Darby looked like a father and his 10 year old son wrestling. Darby is just too small.


NWA World Heavyweight Champion Cody Rhodes. Kenny will win the AEW and we'll get the two competing belt for belt. Cody will win becoming the first double champion in AEW history and a current two time World Champion.


----------



## 3venflow

Shida overcomes Mega Man.

Serena's match was better. Rose brings nothing.


----------



## RKing85

Nyla can't even kick out. She just half rolls her shoulder up.


----------



## kyledriver

Thank God 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

If he existed that is

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek30

Nyla looked lethargic in there tonight.


----------



## Whoanma

Bye bye, Mega Man.


----------



## The XL 2

Boldgerg said:


> Yep, and it's part of the reason I cannot take the likes of Darby seriously at all. Anyone that I can dwarf in size is not someone I'm able to see as legitimate and buy into in the pro wrestling world.
> 
> Someone like PAC is the gold standard for smaller guys. Probably 5'8 but in fantastic shape. Darby looks like a pre-pubescent teen.


I always bought into Rey Mysterio because he sold so well, he was so charismatic, was insanely athletic and his offense made sense considering his size. He's the only guy around that size I could ever buy into.


----------



## Trophies

Good night Nyla.


----------



## RapShepard

Well that was long


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

Glad Shida won, but she deserves so much better. Maybe an actual character or storyline for a start?


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn that was really surprising match structure. Totally felt like a Nyla win. These two just have good chemistry.


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> Cody can no longer call himself the ACE and that’s all I care about.
> 
> Expect him to be fighting for the World HEAVYWEIGHT title soon.
> 
> Cody and Darby looked like a father and his 10 year old son wrestling. Darby is just too small.


Something I could see and would tip my cap to him:

Now that he’s made it clear he’s a “heavyweight”, he gets Aldis to put the NWA Title on the line. Cody wins. Cody calls back his “heel” antics discussing how the _NWA TITLE_ is the REAL World’s title and has been ever since his daddy and Flair fought it back and forth. Yadda yadda yadda

But...Cody HAS to lose that match to truly put over whoever the champion is at that point.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I guess Baker is the one to dethrone Shida.


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> I’m not hearing much buzz about Omega and Page. Did Omega magically become the best wrestler in the world again?


Im sure meltzer loved it


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I wonder if fat Jericho is on next


----------



## RapShepard

Nyla suffers from the Nia Jax position where she gets her ass beat waaay too much so she's not a credible monster.


----------



## Whoanma

Next time, Vickie should dress as Zero.


----------



## RKing85

face Nyla ain't going to work.


----------



## RainmakerV2

That went WAY too long and the finish sucked. The middle wasnt terrible.


----------



## The Wood

Shida beating Nyla is the one prediction I’ve gotten wrong re: this boring card.


----------



## kyledriver

RapShepard said:


> Nyla suffers from the Nia Jax position where she gets her ass beat waaay too much so she's not a credible monster.


She could.be built as a beast but she sucks in ring 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

The XL 2 said:


> I always bought into Rey Mysterio because he sold so well, he was so charismatic, was insanely athletic and his offense made sense considering his size. He's the only guy around that size I could ever buy into.


Yeah, and for large parts of his career he was fairly well built, despite being 5'3 or whatever he is. Height is less of an issue if you put the effort in to at least have some decent mass and not just let yourself look like a 15 year old girl.


----------



## Trophies

Thought Vickie was about to get put through a table.


----------



## The Wood

Chip Chipperson said:


> NWA World Heavyweight Champion Cody Rhodes. Kenny will win the AEW and we'll get the two competing belt for belt. Cody will win becoming the first double champion in AEW history and a current two time World Champion.


I can actually see them doing this and maybe even getting the TNA champions involved too.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The dream match with the worst build ever in recent memory. Regardless of its shitty build, its finally happening!!!


----------



## ElTerrible

I just hope they don´t put Thunder with Guerrero.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

I would say Vickie just cut off Nyla's balls but...


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> NWA World Heavyweight Champion Cody Rhodes. Kenny will win the AEW and we'll get the two competing belt for belt. Cody will win becoming the first double champion in AEW history and a current two time World Champion.


You literally JUST beat me to the “Post Reply” button.

The “best wrestler in the world” Flair vs the hard working son of a plumber Rhodes. “The best wrestler of his generation” Kenny vs Cody rHHHodes


----------



## RapShepard

kyledriver said:


> She could.be built as a beast but she sucks in ring
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Plenty of shitty in ring folk have been credible beasts


----------



## 3venflow

Vickie to dump Nyla and bring in Tessa.


----------



## PavelGaborik

That fat POS Nyla can't even kick out on time. 

What a terrible match, and a terrible waste of Shida. Stop pushing this bum because he/she is transgender.


----------



## ElTerrible

So far they got the winners right imho.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Was there any heat in the match between Omega and Page or it felt like just two random guys wrestling?


----------



## KingofKings1524

The title really needs to be put on Britt Baker.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> You literally JUST beat me to the “Post Reply” button.
> 
> The “best wrestler in the world” Flair vs the hard working son of a plumber Rhodes. “The best wrestler of his generation” Kenny vs Cody rHHHodes


Would you be upset at double champion Cody?


----------



## One Shed

Jericho nd MJF in the buffer match.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Two Sheds said:


> I would say Vickie just cut off Nyla's balls but...


yea she just cucked the fuck out of nyla


----------



## The Wood

ElTerrible said:


> So far they got the winners right imho.


It doesn’t really matter who wins and loses in this company.


----------



## Hitman1987

Chip Chipperson said:


> NWA World Heavyweight Champion Cody Rhodes. Kenny will win the AEW and we'll get the two competing belt for belt. Cody will win becoming the first double champion in AEW history and a current two time World Champion.


As @bdon said, if Cody’s TV time is given to Darby and he doesn’t undo his own stipulation and go for the AEW title then I’ll happily eat crow.

It’s not going to happen though, his next feuds are already set up well in advance of his matches.


----------



## Shleppy

Young Bucks about to bury The Revival


----------



## Ham and Egger

Say what you want about the Young Bucks and call them spot monkies, but Matt is a master seller and he is already selling that knee.


----------



## Trophies

Where did FTR find those clothes lol


----------



## 3venflow

So far:


Page vs Kenny was awesome but they have a better match in them.
OC vs Silver better than expected but not really a PPV match. Miro/Kip vs Best Friends would've been better.
Cody vs Darby outstanding. Great storytelling and Cody playing a fantastic in-ring heel.
Shida vs Nyla sucked. Their previous match was better.

8/10 so far from me.


----------



## RKing85

NEED one of those FTR white jackets.


----------



## ElTerrible

Two Sheds said:


> Jericho nd MJF in the buffer match.


They still have Matt and Sammy. Somehow I feel the matches will play into each other.


----------



## Whoanma

So, who’re winning this?


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> Say what you want about the Young Bucks and call them spot monkies, but Matt is a master seller and he is already selling that knee.


A master seller. Hahahahaha. Next someone on here will call him a top ring psychologist.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Two Sheds said:


> Jericho nd MJF in the buffer match.


Double champ Cody is best for business!

FTR theme slaps! 🎸


----------



## theced

Commentator already selling the cortisone shot in the knee 🤣


----------



## Ham and Egger

Two Sheds said:


> A master seller. Hahahahaha. Next someone on here will call him a top ring psychologist.


Yep, I said it. I've seen enough of his work to say that with confidence!


----------



## kyledriver

Bucks gotta win here

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yeahright2

Chip Chipperson said:


> NWA World Heavyweight Champion Cody Rhodes. Kenny will win the AEW and we'll get the two competing belt for belt. Cody will win becoming the first double champion in AEW history and a current two time World Champion.


Maybe, but Cody can´t challenge for the AEW World Heavyweight title without being a hypocrite


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> Yep, I said it. I've seen enough of his work to say that with confidence!


Yeah that is just alternative universe stuff to me. He is still going to do every single move he always does and just pop up after doing them.


----------



## kyledriver

He sells it, but then h e does all his moves flawlessly.

Doesn't work

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus

things i learned today:

1. kicking out at 1 is a close kick out
2. Its possible to botch an ankle grab
3. AEW badly needs a diva division cuz wow. That rumored nyla contract better be bull


----------



## KingofKings1524

3venflow said:


> So far:
> 
> 
> Page vs Kenny was awesome but they have a better match in them.
> OC vs Silver better than expected but not really a PPV match. Miro/Kip vs Best Friends would've been better.
> Cody vs Darby outstanding. Great storytelling and Cody playing a fantastic in-ring heel.
> Shida vs Nyla sucked. Their previous match was better.
> 
> 8/10 so far from me.


Pretty much dead on.


----------



## Geeee

Man. Maybe having Taz in the booth to point out injustices against the heels would be better


----------



## Chip Chipperson

3venflow said:


> So far:
> 
> 
> Page vs Kenny was awesome but they have a better match in them.
> OC vs Silver better than expected but not really a PPV match. Miro/Kip vs Best Friends would've been better.
> Cody vs Darby outstanding. Great storytelling and Cody playing a fantastic in-ring heel.
> Shida vs Nyla sucked. Their previous match was better.
> 
> 8/10 so far from me.


Two good matches and two bad matches equals almost perfect? Huh?

Your rating should be 5/10 if it's been half good half bad. +3 because it's AEW?


----------



## Hephaesteus

Is it me or does Matt forget that his ankle is supposed to be injured from time to time?


----------



## thorn123

Watching late ... wow omega and page went through hell


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> So far:
> 
> 
> Page vs Kenny was awesome but they have a better match in them.
> OC vs Silver better than expected but not really a PPV match. Miro/Kip vs Best Friends would've been better.
> Cody vs Darby outstanding. Great storytelling and Cody playing a fantastic in-ring heel.
> Shida vs Nyla sucked. Their previous match was better.
> 
> 8/10 so far from me.


And this is why ratings are weird sometimes lol. You got an 8/10 despite having a match that sucked and a match that wasn't really PPV tier. But I get it, it be like that . Reading is just funny.


----------



## One Shed

Hephaesteus said:


> Is it me or does Matt forget that his ankle is supposed to be injured from time to time?


A Buck? Forgetting to sell? Never!


----------



## Boldgerg

Chip Chipperson said:


> Two good matches and two bad matches equals almost perfect? Huh?
> 
> Your rating should be 5/10 if it's been half good half bad. +3 because it's AEW?


You're not even watching and you're telling people what their scores should be. Lol.


----------



## kyledriver

Road warrior buck amirite cornette stans?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Chip Chipperson said:


> Two good matches and two bad matches equals almost perfect? Huh?
> 
> Your rating should be 5/10 if it's been half good half bad. +3 because it's AEW?


No because the two good matches far outweighed the ok match and shit match.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Did Dax jig his own hand?


----------



## the_hound

Hephaesteus said:


> Is it me or does Matt forget that his ankle is supposed to be injured from time to time?


pretty much after seeing that "you all right?"


----------



## The Wood

Ham and Egger said:


> Say what you want about the Young Bucks and call them spot monkies, but Matt is a master seller and he is already selling that knee.


Matt Jackson is an AWFUL seller. He doesn’t even really sell. He acts. And he’s terrible at it.



3venflow said:


> So far:
> 
> 
> Page vs Kenny was awesome but they have a better match in them.
> OC vs Silver better than expected but not really a PPV match. Miro/Kip vs Best Friends would've been better.
> Cody vs Darby outstanding. Great storytelling and Cody playing a fantastic in-ring heel.
> Shida vs Nyla sucked. Their previous match was better.
> 
> 8/10 so far from me.


How does that come to 8/10? Awesome but room for improvement is probably an 8, right? Better than expected but not a PPV match is probably a 5, yeah? Give Cody a 9 and Shida a 3. That’s a 6/10.


----------



## Geeee

I wonder if Dax cut his hand on a blade meant for his head


----------



## yeahright2

kyledriver said:


> Road warrior buck amirite cornette stans?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Do not use the Road Warriors name in vain


----------



## RKing85

completely missed it. How did Dash's hand get busted open? Hardway?


----------



## RapShepard

Chip Chipperson said:


> Two good matches and two bad matches equals almost perfect? Huh?
> 
> Your rating should be 5/10 if it's been half good half bad. +3 because it's AEW?


I mean on a rigid scale yes it should be. But sometimes the goodness over takes the bad or vice versa.


----------



## the_hound

RKing85 said:


> completely missed it. How did Dash's hand get busted open? Hardway?


he kept on running into a ring post


----------



## One Shed

kyledriver said:


> Road warrior buck amirite cornette stans?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


An actual wrestling team has spent ten minutes working over his leg, but do not worry, Dick the Buck will be up and doing a top rope dive any minute now.


----------



## 3venflow

The Wood said:


> Matt Jackson is an AWFUL seller. He doesn’t even really sell. He acts. And he’s terrible at it.
> 
> 
> 
> How does that come to 8/10? Awesome but room for improvement is probably an 8, right? Better than expected but not a PPV match is probably a 5, yeah? Give Cody a 9 and Shida a 3. That’s a 6/10.


Because Page vs Kenny and Cody vs Darby were phenomenal matches. Can you and Chip just bore off, even when you're not watching the show you can't stand others rating it.


----------



## The Wood

Boldgerg said:


> You're not even watching and you're telling people what their scores should be. Lol.


It’s from their own description. “Could be better, not PPV level, awesome, shit — 8/10.” Lolwut?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Boldgerg said:


> You're not even watching and you're telling people what their scores should be. Lol.


I haven't given my own rating yet just pointing out two good and two bad is 50% therefore 5/10


----------



## RapShepard

The Wood said:


> Matt Jackson is an AWFUL seller. He doesn’t even really sell. He acts. And he’s terrible at it.
> 
> 
> 
> How does that come to 8/10? Awesome but room for improvement is probably an 8, right? Better than expected but not a PPV match is probably a 5, yeah? Give Cody a 9 and Shida a 3. That’s a 6/10.


Thinking too rigid of a scale. Think of it in a different way. If you went on a date traffic sucked and the meal was meh. But the conversation was good and you got laid. Overall you'd probably rate that as a great night even if the were as much disappointment as good.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Not sure these two teams mesh that well.


----------



## the_hound

anyways dax bladed his own hand and gave it back to rick knox


----------



## ProjectGargano

This is a bit slow


----------



## The Wood

3venflow said:


> Because Page vs Kenny and Cody vs Darby were phenomenal matches. Can you and Chip just bore off, even when you're not watching the show you can't stand others rating it.


Look, no one really cares about your ratings. It’s just funny when some people overrate things. This is why AEW apologists get so much shit.

This is like giving a movie four stars because it had two great scenes and the rest of it was trash. It just doesn’t make sense to anyone trying to use your feedback as a guide.


----------



## Boldgerg

The Wood said:


> It’s from their own description. “Could be better, not PPV level, awesome, shit — 8/10.” Lolwut?


So? Things aren't always black and white.

Why the fuck anyone gives a shit what someone else rates the PPV as I have no idea anyway. What a weird thing to get triggered over, especially when you're not even watching it yourself.


----------



## Trophies

Wheeler getting fucked up.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

3venflow said:


> Because Page vs Kenny and Cody vs Darby were phenomenal matches. Can you and Chip just bore off, even when you're not watching the show you can't stand others rating it.


We're just having a good time. Stop being so sensitive matey


----------



## The Wood

This match doesn’t sound like it’s thrilling people. Sometimes things are better left to the imagination.

Not much buzz about this show in general, it seems.


----------



## Boldgerg

Chip Chipperson said:


> I haven't given my own rating yet just pointing out two good and two bad is 50% therefore 5/10


In your opinion... Not his. There's no official wrestling rating calculator.


----------



## Geeee

Dax is great at intercepting a tag out


----------



## midgetlover69

This snoozefest is as boring as expected


----------



## Ham and Egger

This tag match has been awesome so far!


----------



## Trophies

I'm actually into this match. Normally don't really care for Young Buck matches.


----------



## kyledriver

This has picked up a bit, overall not as good as crazy as I thought it would be. 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

The Wood said:


> Look, no one really cares about your ratings. It’s just funny when some people overrate things. This is why AEW apologists get so much shit.
> 
> This is like giving a movie four stars because it had two great scenes and the rest of it was trash. It just doesn’t make sense to anyone trying to use your feedback as a guide.


'Apologist' for thinking the good far outweighs the bad even when recognising both (something you're incapable of). You really are an insufferable ghoul. Finally time to put the ignore feature to use. 💁‍♂️


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Boldgerg said:


> In your opinion... Not his. There's no official wrestling rating calculator.


Okay bruh. The show is near perfect based on two good matches. Settle down nobodies saying Dub bad

You're killing the vibe


----------



## The Wood

Boldgerg said:


> In your opinion... Not his. There's no official wrestling rating calculator.


He showed his working.

“Hmm, shit food, bad service, took so long to get our meals...four out of five!”


----------



## Boldgerg

My ratings are as follows:

Omega vs Page - 8/10
OC vs Silver - 4/10
Cody vs Allin - 7/10
Shida vs Rose - 2/10
Bucks vs FTR - 6/10

Overall - 11/10


----------



## Geeee

In the PPV Electoral College some matches are worth more points lol


----------



## One Shed

Trophies said:


> I'm actually into this match. Normally don't really care for Young Buck matches.


They can actually have good matches when they have a great team lead them and force them to work an actual wrestling match. That is why it is even more infuriating that they seldom do that.


----------



## kyledriver

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay bruh. The show is near perfect based on two good matches. Settle down nobodies saying Dub bad
> 
> You're killing the vibe


The irony 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

thats a fucking 3 count


----------



## kyledriver

3D!!!!!!!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

What???!!!!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Loving the tag legend tribute combos here.


----------



## The Wood

Geeee said:


> In the PPV Electoral College some matches are worth more points lol


Good call, haha.


----------



## kyledriver

How's that not the finish lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

The Wood said:


> He showed his working.
> 
> “Hmm, shit food, bad service, took so long to get our meals...four out of five!”


Except the ridiculous example you've just given here is implying everything being shit, which he clearly didn't say.


----------



## somerandomfan

This match has been enjoyable but I feel like I might have had too high of expectations, so I'm feeling very mixed on this match.


----------



## Whoanma

Greatest Hits.


----------



## Chris22

RainmakerV2 said:


> Not sure these two teams mesh that well.


Yeah, I want more FTR/Lucha Bros matches.


----------



## the_hound

why is he shouting 1 2 noooooooo before he kicks out


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is fantastic.


----------



## Hephaesteus

if yall hired renallo on the real, please for the love of chad bring him in for excalibur


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Wood said:


> This match doesn’t sound like it’s thrilling people. Sometimes things are better left to the imagination.
> 
> Not much buzz about this show in general, it seems.





midgetlover69 said:


> This snoozefest is as boring as expected


Turn up the volume on your monitors. This is the loudest the crowd has been all night. They are eating this up!


----------



## RapShepard

somerandomfan said:


> This match has been enjoyable but I feel like I might have had too high of expectations, so I'm feeling very mixed on this match.


It feels like a match we'd see on Dynamite


----------



## The Wood

kyledriver said:


> How's that not the finish lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Modern tag team wrestling trick: Tag finishers haven’t been as bastardised as singles finishers, because partners can break them up. Kick out yourself to make marks hold their heads and pretend that they’re into it.


----------



## kyledriver

Pretty unique spot

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

The Wood said:


> Modern tag team wrestling trick: Tag finishers haven’t been as bastardised as singles finishers, because partners can break them up. Kick out yourself to make marks hold their heads and pretend that they’re into it.


Hahaha get a life

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

This is like the Edge and Orton special move segment


----------



## The Wood

Boldgerg said:


> Except the ridiculous example you've just given here is implying everything being shit, which he clearly didn't say.


I replied to their mixed review directly. You’re being obtuse.


----------



## Geeee

This match has heated up as it goes on


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ham and Egger said:


> Turn up the volume on your monitors. This is the loudest the crowd has been all night. They are eating this up!


It's literally not even close either. As usual, they'll hear what they want to hear.


----------



## One Shed

Um, where was the hold break?


----------



## The Wood

kyledriver said:


> Hahaha get a life
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


I’m not wrong. It’s been done in US tag wresting to artificially bump up matches since Revival/Gargano & Ciampa.


----------



## Boldgerg

The Wood said:


> I replied to their mixed review directly. You’re being obtuse.


And then completely twisted it when it came to discussing it with me. Yes, I'm being obtuse...


----------



## 3venflow

Crowd is hot for this, imagine a full crowd.


----------



## RKing85

some extremely questionable referring from Knox there. haha.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Will this get the famous Meltzer five stars?


----------



## kyledriver

Boldgerg said:


> And then completely twisted it when it came to discussing it with me. Yes, I'm being obtuse...


Don't mess with him he can read well

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Will this get the famous Meltzer five stars?


At least 7.


----------



## RKing85

RapShepard said:


> This is like the Edge and Orton special move segment


okay, let's not be saying things we can't take back. haha.


----------



## Hephaesteus

this is the worst ref ever. Is he gonna let the bucks go 2 on 1 for the rest of the match?


----------



## One Shed

Ref is extra useless tonight and that says a lot for this guy.


----------



## 3venflow

This is super long but compelling unlike FTR vs Kenny/Page.


----------



## kyledriver

Omg this match is amazing 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

The Bucks would kick out of a nuclear bomb


----------



## RapShepard

Chip Chipperson said:


> Will this get the famous Meltzer five stars?


6½ stats slow start, picked up, false finishes, different tag signatures


----------



## the_hound

fucking rolls him towards the ropes


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> Ref is extra useless tonight and that says a lot for this guy.


Yellow shirt guy cares not for good reffing


----------



## Boldgerg

the_hound said:


> fucking rolls him towards the ropes


That was horrendous.


----------



## The Wood

Boldgerg said:


> And then completely twisted it when it came to discussing it with me. Yes, I'm being obtuse...


I’m not really discussing shit with you, because I’ve barely ever noticed you as a poster. I’ll leave it in the hands of thinking people passing through whether or not I misrepresented what they said (awesome but could be better, not PPV tier, awesome, shit) or whether you’re a lying womble.


----------



## RapShepard

RKing85 said:


> okay, let's not be saying things we can't take back. haha.


I mean they were spamming other teams finishers.


----------



## somerandomfan

RapShepard said:


> It feels like a match we'd see on Dynamite


You know, now that you mention that you're right, the match is fine but they try to do too much every week that even when a match should feel special it doesn't.


----------



## The XL 2

How many 90s and 00s finishers have been hit in this match? Lmao


----------



## Trophies

I am exhausted lol this match is awesome.


----------



## Hephaesteus

this match is boring me. Long doesnt mean epic MELTZER


----------



## RainmakerV2

Its really good, but its too long and kinda self indulgent.


----------



## Boldgerg

The Wood said:


> I’m not really discussing shit with you, because I’ve barely ever noticed you as a poster. I’ll leave it in the hands of thinking people passing through whether or not I misrepresented what they said (awesome but could be better, not PPV tier, awesome, shit) or whether you’re a lying womble.


Lol.

"I'm an elite poster, I don't even notice you. Bow down to my superior internet forum presence". What an absolute dweeb.


----------



## RapShepard

somerandomfan said:


> You know, now that you mention that you're right, the match is fine but they try to do too much every week that even when a match should feel special it doesn't.


This one might be hurt by the hype. They know it's a dream match and are packing a lot into it. For me this isn't close to Bucks vs Mox and Omega


----------



## kyledriver

WTF DID I JUST SEE??????????

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thorn123

Omega and page was a hard act to follow. 9/10. OC not a fan. 5/10. Cody 8/10. Shida 4/10.


----------



## 3venflow

Best tag since Bucks vs Kenny and Page. New champs!


----------



## kyledriver

What a fucking finish 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

He did a flip...and lost! Come on man! NO FLIPS!


----------



## The XL 2

Meh. They did a lot of cool spots I guess


----------



## Chip Chipperson

From everyone's comments it reads like a spotfest

@Two Sheds can you confirm?


----------



## Chris22

FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RKing85

good match. Not 5 stars, but very good. This match really needed a packed house of 10,000 fans.


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> At least 7.


I was going to seriously guess 5.25.


----------



## Whoanma

The Young F*cks are champs and WF implodes.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Thats the finish? Fuck off man, gay as hell


----------



## RapShepard

RKing85 said:


> good match. Not 5 stars, but very good. This match really needed a packed house of 10,000 fans.


This is getting 6.5 stars I'd wager


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny out with the Bucks.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Pretty damn solid show so far. Hopefully these last two matches deliver.


----------



## Chris22

Whoanma said:


> The Young F*cks are champs and WF implodes.


I'm actually raged lol! That stipulation was bullshit though.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Meltzer six stars


----------



## Shleppy

Ok that was a horrible finish

Super kick from a weakened leg ends FTR?

Just as I said, Bucks bury FTR


----------



## The XL 2

FTR talked a big game about being old school and have wound up just doing the same shit the rest of them do.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Lol Bucks are champs. Thanks for coming transitional champions FTR


----------



## PavelGaborik

Very good match. 

Show is delivering outside of the Shida dud


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> From everyone's comments it reads like a spotfest
> 
> @Two Sheds can you confirm?


I did like it better than I expected because I had no high expectations since it is the Bucks. It was too long and pretty self-indulgent with everyone having way too many hit points. But I will say it was much better than a standard Bucks spot money fest.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Like I said, Matt Jackson just put on a master class in selling 101. What a fucking match! 👏 👏 👏


----------



## Whoanma

I really like FTR and the F*cks were good. Great stuff.


----------



## Barty

Who was lurking up the ramp when Omega came out?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Lol, did you saw Page in the corner? Genius.


----------



## Trophies

Oh Lord...I forgot about Matt vs Sammy madness


----------



## kyledriver

This will be interesting

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Now for something a little different...


----------



## KingofKings1524

Shit. Forgot about the cinematic match. This could either be great or the worst thing ever filmed. Not really much of an in between.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oh no they're going to ruin it...


----------



## The Wood

Boldgerg said:


> Lol.
> 
> "I'm an elite poster, I don't even notice you. Bow down to my superior internet forum presence". What an absolute dweeb.


I didn’t say that. That’s obviously how you feel though. It’s a shame that you feel insecure, but that explains why you made my posts about you. They really weren’t lol.


----------



## The XL 2

Chip Chipperson said:


> Lol Bucks are champs. Thanks for coming transitional champions FTR


Brought them in to beat them. Shades of Hogan and Warrior in WCW


----------



## One Shed

oh great a cinematic match...


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Geeee

I think Bucks and FTR are gonna run it back with a gimmick


----------



## PavelGaborik

I already fucking hate this.


----------



## 3venflow

"That was orgaaaaaasmic"


----------



## RapShepard

Should be fun


----------



## One Shed

And a hologram. Jesus Christ.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Please just keep this dumb shit short.


----------



## Trophies

"ring the bell!"

where the fuck is the bell lmao


----------



## Boldgerg

The Wood said:


> I didn’t say that. That’s obviously how you feel though. It’s a shame that you feel insecure, but that explains why you made my posts about you. They really weren’t lol.


Cor dear, you're doing some embarrassing back peddling, aren't you?

"I’m not really discussing shit with you, because I’ve barely ever noticed you as a poster". Yes, that is clearly not about me - despite directly addressing and referring to me - and somehow I've just twisted it into being so.

Lol.


----------



## RapShepard

Trophies said:


> "ring the bell!"
> 
> where the fuck is the bell lmao


On the drone duh man


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> And a hologram. Jesus Christ.


Oh lawd


----------



## Hitman1987

Great match, Wheeler is fucking outstanding. Absolutely pointless stipulation, would’ve worked a lot better without it. The commentators need to draw more attention to hangman in the background, they are terrible. Bring back Don Callis FFS.


----------



## One Shed

Guess he is 3,000 years old again randomly?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Ugh have had enough of the cinematic matches


----------



## yeahright2

Chris22 said:


> I'm actually raged lol! That stipulation was bullshit though.


It was either The Bucks as winners, or they had booked themselves into a corner. I´m not surprised the Bucks won


----------



## Geeee

This will be the first one of these without Jeff involved?


----------



## The Wood

Chip Chipperson said:


> Lol Bucks are champs. Thanks for coming transitional champions FTR


Hang on, aren’t they supposed to be selfless? Why are they booking themselves over everyone they apparently let get over if that’s the case?

Haha, even if you enjoyed the tag match, you immediately get kicked in the nuts right after.


----------



## Hephaesteus

If yall get rid of excalibur i wont say anything bad about aew for 6 months. good lord


----------



## Shleppy




----------



## kyledriver

Of course everybody new that 

I lost it

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

JR seems embarrassed to having to call this. Trying his best not to have his voice on this video heh.


----------



## thorn123

I wonder if cody will get tonnes of hate after doing the right thing for the company ... again


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Hey Hardy there's a spot for you in ROH my friend. Leave now


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> Now for something a little different...


----------



## Trophies

Oh there's an actual ring set up.


----------



## RapShepard

They're shitting on this like Cole did the The New Day vs The Wyatt's at the Wyatt compound match


----------



## One Shed

Shleppy said:


>


"We’re going to provide, a serious, sport-based product with the best wrestling. Something you’re going to notice more and more in our shows is they’re going to take place in and around the ring. Like, we’re not going to go out of the arena, we’re not going to spend half the show backstage in dressing rooms, or backstage choreographed segments."


----------



## imscotthALLIN

The ref out there trying to make this whole thing legit. Bless him.


----------



## bdon

That was such a great tag title match. That spear through the ropes and on the apron was such a great fucking call. The call backs to Steiners/Hard and 3D/Hardy Boyz.

I don’t care for the ending. They would never try that 450, and why is a shoeless super kick suddenly enough to beat anyone?

But that is absolutely me nitpicking. Loved the match. These two teams are running this shit back. $1000 on it


----------



## Chan Hung

So what match is after this


----------



## RKing85

little tiny attention to detail that I love, in AEW when it is a street fight they wrestlers wrestle in street clothes. WWE they wrestle these matches in their tights more often than not.


----------



## 3venflow

Ortiz a bit late there.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Im sad that cornette will likely fast forward past this, hed likely have a meltdown


----------



## shandcraig

You got to give the Hardys credit they have now had three different major wrestling promotions hold wrestling events at their home


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> So what match is after this


Jericho/MJF.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> "We’re going to provide, a serious, sport-based product with the best wrestling. Something you’re going to notice more and more in our shows is they’re going to take place in and around the ring. Like, we’re not going to go out of the arena, we’re not going to spend half the show backstage in dressing rooms, or backstage choreographed segments."


A little over twelve months later and you've got holograms.

Will Cornette freak out about this?


----------



## bdon

DaveRA said:


> I wonder if cody will get tonnes of hate after doing the right thing for the company ... again


You say shit like this, but do you REALLY think Cody is giving up his tv time for Darby? If not, then he did NOT put Darby over.


----------



## kyledriver

Uhhhh

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Hephaesteus said:


> If yall get rid of excalibur i wont say anything bad about aew for 6 months. good lord



Lol same. Bold statement but worth it


----------



## The Wood

Boldgerg said:


> Cor dear, you're doing some embarrassing back peddling, aren't you?
> 
> "I’m not really discussing shit with you, because I’ve barely ever noticed you as a poster". Yes, that is clearly not about me - despite directly addressing and referring to me - and somehow I've just twisted it into being so.
> 
> Lol.


Yeah, that was in response to you alluding to me discussing it with you. Hence why I said that, hahaha. If there’s one thing you don’t need to do with AEW apologists, it’s back-peddle. That shit is so weak you can just walk on through.

Let’s try again: What are you even upset about? I’ll concentrate solely on you this time.


----------



## kyledriver

Chip Chipperson said:


> A little over twelve months later and you've got holograms.
> 
> Will Cornette freak out about this?


You know it that's why you love him 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> A little over twelve months later and you've got holograms.
> 
> Will Cornette freak out about this?


I would put the odds of him just fast forwarding through this "match" at 85%.


----------



## RKing85

fireworks incoming!!!


----------



## shandcraig

I would like to request a challenge to see is this entire aew firum section can go 1 day with out bringing up corny


----------



## kyledriver

Wtf is going on

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano

This is bad...


----------



## Trophies

Fucking fireworks. This is wild.


----------



## One Shed

So Demascus had Private Party hanging out in the woods on a walkie talkie?


----------



## Geeee

Private party looking like Thurman Sparky Plugg


----------



## Boldgerg

The Wood said:


> Yeah, that was in response to you alluding to me discussing it with you. Hence why I said that, hahaha. If there’s one thing you don’t need to do with AEW apologists, it’s back-peddle. That shit is so weak you can just walk on through.


Yeah, which in turn is entirely why I then brought up your weird, elitist forum member attitude in your response to me...

Tying yourself in knots.


----------



## 3venflow

Shooting each other with fireworks.


----------



## One Shed

And now Matt is lighting fireworks instead of fighting?


----------



## kyledriver

Roman candles are fun as fuck tbf

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan

Even as someone who has enjoyed the wackiness of Broken Matt Hardy this is not his best work...


----------



## kyledriver

Why are these guys fighting??????

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> And now Matt is lighting fireworks instead of fighting?


Fireworks are his signature in these


----------



## shandcraig

Im not a big fan of Matt anymore but dam has him and jeff had a fun career


----------



## Hephaesteus

what am i watching?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> So Demascus had Private Party hanging out in the woods on a walkie talkie?


* Twitch *


----------



## Geeee

I was at the beach this year and there was a firework like that that fell over and started launching at us


----------



## Derek30

I’m laughing hard. Definitely the weed.


----------



## Chris22

The fireworks part was NOT needed....


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtffffff


----------



## Shleppy

I was liking this show until now


----------



## kyledriver

Is that death and the hurricane??????

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

GANGREL


----------



## PavelGaborik

I hate cinematic matches.


----------



## kyledriver

SHAT IS happening??????????

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

This shit is just ridiculous, to be fair. I can't stand this OTT, cinematic crap.


----------



## One Shed

Literally shooting Sammy with a fireworks machine gun...


----------



## RapShepard

Ahh a Cornette reference. He lives in their head


----------



## PavelGaborik

WHAT


----------



## kyledriver

The. Mushrooms are kicking in

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

OK! I marked out for Helms!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

Gangrel


----------



## kyledriver

WAS UP WIT DAT???

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

GANGREL!!!


----------



## RKing85

Holy fuck. Never in a million years would I have guessed a Gangrel cameo in this match.


----------



## Whoanma

Lol.


----------



## One Shed

Gangrel randomly has Hurricane Helms kidnapped?


----------



## shandcraig

Fact that Gangrel looks old kind of works into his character now LOL


----------



## RapShepard

I don't think they can call him Gangrel


----------



## Trophies

this is the most wildest shit I've seen in a while.


----------



## One Shed

Anyone just reading and not watching this must think they are having a hallucination or stroke right about now whereas if you are watching it you know you are.


----------



## 3venflow

This is an acid trip.


----------



## Derek30

What the hell is happening haha


----------



## Chris22

I actually love Helms!


----------



## Chan Hung

I have no comment


----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> Jericho/MJF.


Thanks!!


----------



## Barty

RapShepard said:


> I don't think they can call him Gangrel


....also known as David Heath -Good save JR!


----------



## RapShepard

Barty said:


> ....also known as David Heath -Good save JR!


Ahh they must've cleared it with the game company that owns the name. Because they're saying it freely lol


----------



## Shleppy

I wish I was on drugs

Then I'd be sports entertained


----------



## One Shed

Barty said:


> ....also known as David Heath -Good save JR!


If I remember right, Gangrel was not a name WWE owned. Some comic or card game I think...


----------



## Hephaesteus

Did they just get z grade levels to try and impress us while breaking the fourth wall?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Wtf is happening lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Gangel looks like Luther with hair.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I have gangrel's theme stuck in my head


----------



## One Shed

This match is missing ninjas.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> Gangel looks like Luther with hair.


Hey, he's gained weight but that is way, way too far.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Wyatt chair lol


----------



## Chan Hung

This segment feels like me and a friend play fighting


----------



## 3venflow

Is someone gonna pop out of the coffin?


----------



## Shleppy

I remember Gangrel's WWF theme music being really good


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit the Undertaker in the coffin


----------



## shandcraig

I wonder how many times matt has had to call the local cops and tell him there will be a lot of noise


----------



## One Shed

I wish @Carter84 was still here. He would really be tripping and freaking out now with this.


----------



## theced

Light is too bright in that cheap tent 🤣 i'm high as fuck


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> If I remember right, Gangrel was not a name WWE owned. Some comic or card game I think...


Just looked it up Gangrel got the rights from White Wolf in 2018


----------



## Chris22

Is Gangrel still a porn director?


----------



## Derek30

3venflow said:


> Is someone gonna pop out of the coffin?


WHAT THE HELL IS MARK CALLAWAY DOING HERE?!


----------



## Chan Hung

This is epic levels of boring


----------



## Barty

RapShepard said:


> Ahh they must've cleared it with the game company that owns the name. Because they're saying it freely lol


Yeah, must have. Wasn't convinced when it seemed like JR was covering it up.... but they've said Gangrel a bunch since, so has to be cleared.

So is it Gangrel or Hurricane that's the Hottest Free Agent ?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> Anyone just reading and not watching this must think they are having a hallucination or stroke right about now whereas if you are watching it you know you are.


Is it worse than it reads?


----------



## 3venflow

Rewatch this match while high.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> I have gangrel's theme stuck in my head


----------



## shandcraig

The Eerie Halloween music playing in the background is giving me very early 90s WCW vibes


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> JR seems embarrassed to having to call this. Trying his best not to have his voice on this video heh.


I would feel sorry for him, but he can probably leave any time he wants. 



RKing85 said:


> little tiny attention to detail that I love, in AEW when it is a street fight they wrestlers wrestle in street clothes. WWE they wrestle these matches in their tights more often than not.


Most of the talent in WWE wear street clothes when they wrestle normal matches these days. 



shandcraig said:


> I would like to request a challenge to see is this entire aew firum section can go 1 day with out bringing up corny


He’s more relevant than most of the talent employed by the company. 



Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, which in turn is entirely why I then brought up your weird, elitist forum member attitude in your response to me...
> 
> Tying yourself in knots.


So...you’ve got nothing?

I just said that I don’t really know who you are as a poster so I wasn’t really discussing anything specifically with you. Sorry if you mistook that. You seem to have a problem with projection.

* I wasn’t talking to you, hence I wasn’t twisting anything for your purposes.

* I’m apparently a snob because I don’t know who you are or why you’re special.

It’s weird, man. I don’t really need another poster with a borderline obsession with me. I’ll ask you nicely to either make a point about what you’re upset about again or kindly move along.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is it worse than it reads?


you have to see it to believe it . Cuz wow


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is it worse than it reads?


I feel like I am on a lot of drugs right now and I am stone sober.


----------



## Derek30

Kicked out of a Swanton off the ladder through a table


----------



## 3venflow

Sammy has no chance after Matt kicked out of that.


----------



## yeahright2

Chris22 said:


> OK! I marked out for Helms!!!!!!


He reached out to Matt not long ago.. Needed help because he had been "held hostage" that other place. I`m not surprised to see him


----------



## RapShepard

Barty said:


> Yeah, must have. Wasn't convinced when it seemed like JR was covering it up.... but they've said Gangrel a bunch since, so has to be cleared.
> 
> So is it Gangrel or Hurricane that's the Hottest Free Agent ? [emoji23]


Obviously reporter Gregory Helms america's most trusted journalist lol


----------



## Shleppy

Derek30 said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS MARK CALLAWAY DOING HERE?!


Maybe it's the fake taker Brian Lee?


----------



## shandcraig

Lol this match is really getting me hyped to want to watch a horror movie now LOL


----------



## 3venflow

Oh shit this is violent.


----------



## Whoanma

Sammy bleeding.


----------



## kyledriver

If I was t already really stoned I would feel like it watching this match 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus

shandcraig said:


> Lol this match is really getting me hyped to want to watch a horror movie now LOL


PPV is off by a month


----------



## Chris22

Derek30 said:


> Kicked out of a Swanton off the ladder through a table


Like a Pokemon resisting it's own type.


----------



## One Shed

I trust that blood is fake...


----------



## PavelGaborik

I'm 12 beer in and this still blows massive cock.


----------



## Chan Hung

Only a stoned person could.enjoy this


----------



## RKing85

k, if you are going to fake blood on the ground, at least put some fake blood on the back of Sammy's head as well.

Well at least nobody got legit hurt in this match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jesus was the fake blood necessary.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol will the internet blow up over this un safe pump. Its pretty funny that they are basically making fun of all the fucking wrestling fans flipping out online.


If you dont realize they are making fun of you all well i cant help you


----------



## Geeee

I like this more than Stadium Stampede. Feels like more of a fight.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is a proper Deletion match. Where is the pool of blood?


----------



## Hephaesteus

Did they legit just make fun of matt hardys injury from his earlier match? The fuck?


----------



## 3venflow

Sammy looks legit dead.


----------



## kyledriver

Matt looks like ortiZ now.

Why .did .lmatt win??? why??????????

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

RainmakerV2 said:


> Jesus was the fake blood necessary.


I don't think they want to take any chances with real blood spots lol!


----------



## RapShepard

So this PPV had had a lot of stolen moves lol


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## One Shed

HAHAHAHAHA and Matt wins. There is that push for a future star!


----------



## RKing85

I love Sammy.......but that was a swing and a miss for me.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I hate cinimatic matches but the last few minutes was pretty good here


----------



## RainmakerV2

Thats fuckin bullshit.


----------



## The XL 2

Talk about a burial. Literally. LOL


----------



## Hephaesteus

He clearly hit the floor with that last chair shot


----------



## El Hammerstone

and to top it all off, Matt Hardy goes over again in 2020, fuck me


----------



## Derek30

I guess they have big plans for the young up and comer Matt Hardy


----------



## PavelGaborik

Why is Matt Hardy burying a 27 year old kid with a ton of talent in 2020 in a garbage cinematic match?


----------



## One Shed

I am surprised they did not dump Sammy in the coffin and literally bury him.


----------



## Whoanma

Señor Benjamin is over.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Sammy deserves better.


----------



## shandcraig

The housekeeper got the biggest pop


----------



## RapShepard

Folk are surprised Sammy lost?


----------



## One Shed

Such an amazing sports-based product that was!


----------



## The Wood

RKing85 said:


> Holy fuck. Never in a million years would I have guessed a Gangrel cameo in this match.


Someone literally just brought him up the other day. It’s probably where Matt Hardy stole the idea from. 



Whoanma said:


> View attachment 93315


Fuck I hate this self-indulgent not funny crap so much.


----------



## CtrlAltDel

Derek30 said:


> I guess they have big plans for the young up and comer Matt Hardy


AEW will announce Matt Hardy as rookie of the year.


----------



## the_hound

that was fucking awful


----------



## The Wood

PavelGaborik said:


> Why is Matt Hardy burying a 27 year old kid with a ton of talent in 2020 in a garbage cinematic match?


Because he’s a genius and this is obviously the hottest stuff in wrestling. TNA didn’t get 300k viewers for nothing.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Meanwhile we have a legitimate talent like Archer being excluded for his second PPV in a row....


----------



## thorn123

I love the tag match paying respect to the past great tags ... I got emotional


----------



## One Shed

I thought Jake was on oxygen?


----------



## RapShepard

They're doing the same rebuild for Archer


----------



## RainmakerV2

Hey look a big choke artist.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jake has gained weight


----------



## Hephaesteus

this is the exact opposite of the norm. Everybody vp/ old timer but cody is burying the younger talent


----------



## KingofKings1524

At risk of giving a few posters a stroke, that was fairly entertaining. However, Hardy has no business going over Sammy even if it is a Deletion match.


----------



## Shleppy

Lol Jim Ross really did look embarrassed to be associated with that last match


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Meanwhile we have a legitimate talent like Archer being excluded for his second PPV in a row....


He was on All Out 2 he won the casino battle royal


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lance is quickly becoming the WWE version of Samoa Joe in AEW. Looks badass, delivers good promos segments.....can't pick up a big win to save his life.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> He was on All Out 2 he won the casino battle royal


Yeah I forgot about that thrown together card filler.


----------



## One Shed

Not even sure what to say at this point.


----------



## Hephaesteus

So the inner circle cant get involved here? Not good planning chris


----------



## Chris22

I've been looking forward to MJF/Jericho!


----------



## The Wood

Wrestling is so far gone I’m genuinely about to give up trying to even care about it at all. They want to be irrelevant. Fuck it, maybe I should just give them what they want?

I might come back if I hear about something through the grapevine —a new promotion or a changeover in WWE management or something. But this shit is just so fucking awful, and who is it for?

Blah, AEW fucking sucks.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I thought MJF would win and take over the circle, but the circle is at Matt Hardys house apparently....so.....yeah. dunno.


----------



## Boldgerg

The Wood said:


> I would feel sorry for him, but he can probably leave any time he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the talent in WWE wear street clothes when they wrestle normal matches these days.
> 
> 
> 
> He’s more relevant than most of the talent employed by the company.
> 
> 
> 
> So...you’ve got nothing?
> 
> I just said that I don’t really know who you are as a poster so I wasn’t really discussing anything specifically with you. Sorry if you mistook that. You seem to have a problem with projection.
> 
> * I wasn’t talking to you, hence I wasn’t twisting anything for your purposes.
> 
> * I’m apparently a snob because I don’t know who you are or why you’re special.
> 
> It’s weird, man. I don’t really need another poster with a borderline obsession with me. I’ll ask you nicely to either make a point about what you’re upset about again or kindly move along.


You're very, very strange, aren't you? And nowhere near as smart as you seem to think.

By quoting and responding to me (multiple times) you are engaging in discussion with me and talking to me, that's quite simply a fact. You then twisted what had been said and began tying yourself in knots that make absolutely no sense to desperately try and worm your way out of it and are _still _doing so. Saying "I’m not really discussing shit with you, because I’ve barely ever noticed you as a poster" when you've been caught out talking garbage and have nothing else is both desperate and snobby, yeah, hence why I called you on it. Why would it matter if you "know" me as a poster or not anyway? Bit weird. Is this not a public forum for everyone to engage on? Or, as I said, do you see yourself as above other posters?

Embarrassing really, as is talking about having an obsession with you just because I'm not listening to you spew absolute, nonsensical crap and just letting you get away with it 😂 get over yourself.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Haha hell of a troll by MJF.


----------



## 3venflow

MJF in the Jericoat hahaha


----------



## Trophies

MJF the ultimate troll.


----------



## kyledriver

The Wood said:


> Wrestling is so far gone I’m genuinely about to give up trying to even care about it at all. They want to be irrelevant. Fuck it, maybe I should just give them what they want?
> 
> I might come back if I hear about something through the grapevine —a new promotion or a changeover in WWE management or something. But this shit is just so fucking awful, and who is it for?
> 
> Blah, AEW fucking sucks.


Peace

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

A cheap ass version of the Jericoat. Not like WWE at all.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## PavelGaborik

Pretty clear MJF needs to go over here to continue the storyline. 

I don't expect a great match, but the outcome should be clear here.


----------



## Barty

Two Sheds said:


> I thought Jake was on oxygen?


Wonder how many takes that was? Jake said he's done after like 20 seconds


----------



## 3venflow

When Jericho turns face he's gonna go crazy when fans sing Judas like this 😍


----------



## ProjectGargano

Justin Roberts entoation is annoying me so much lol


----------



## Whoanma

Let’s begin.


----------



## Shleppy

Hulk Jericho in the house


----------



## 3venflow

State of MJF's chest already.


----------



## One Shed

Shleppy said:


> Hulk Jericho in the house


More like Fat Elvis.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## somerandomfan

When JR said "We're gonna find out!" I honestly expected him to say we were going to a picture in picture, this show feels like Dynamite.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325284664752398336


----------



## PavelGaborik

The camera cuts tonight have been almost WWE esque.


----------



## One Shed

Are they doing Rent or Oklahoma this time?


----------



## thorn123

What would you rather ... brilliant build up and booking and the right man going over in a low quality match, or the reverse with an awesome match...


----------



## One Shed

DaveRA said:


> What would you rather ... brilliant build up and booking and the right man going over in a low quality match, or the reverse with an awesome match...


False choice.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> Are they doing Rent or Oklahoma this time?


The Music Man’d be great. A live rendition of Shipoopi.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

The Hardy crap really killed the event for me and apparently this thread too.


----------



## 3venflow

Full Gear is the number one trend in USA and UK even ahead of the election


----------



## Hephaesteus

methodical and slow are the same thing excalibur you fucking idiot. Im bout to mute my screen


----------



## MoxAsylum

Glad I didn't bother watching this crap show. AEW is absolutely garbage now. Knew there wouldn't be any big debuts


----------



## kyledriver

Wh at year is this??

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## theced

I'm impressed Jericho can even do the lionsault at all 🤣


----------



## RKing85

_"The Complete List of Jericho_ is a one-of-a-kind pro wrestling book, compiled in a way that has never been done before and never will be done again. "

The Midnight Express say hello.


----------



## thorn123

Awesome show thus far, except hardy match. Why do they do that?


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> Full Gear is the number one trend in USA and UK even ahead of the election


Clemson is right now.


----------



## KingofKings1524

MoxAsylum said:


> Glad I didn't bother watching this crap show. AEW is absolutely garbage now. Knew there wouldn't be any big debuts


Oh look! The exact same post you make in every thread on wrestlingforum. “I’m not watching. It’s garbage”.


----------



## kyledriver

The hardy match seemed to kill this thread lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano

MoxAsylum said:


> Glad I didn't bother watching this crap show. AEW is absolutely garbage now. Knew there wouldn't be any big debuts


So if you are not watching how you know how the show is doing?


----------



## kyledriver

MoxAsylum said:


> Glad I didn't bother watching this crap show. AEW is absolutely garbage now. Knew there wouldn't be any big debuts


How do you know it's crap if your not watching? Lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jericho could still put on a banger if he dropped 40 lbs.


----------



## KingofKings1524

kyledriver said:


> How do you know it's crap if your not watching? Lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


He’s watching. Just like he watches Smackdown, Raw, and every other PPV he claims he isn’t watching,


----------



## Chip Chipperson

PavelGaborik said:


> Why is Matt Hardy burying a 27 year old kid with a ton of talent in 2020 in a garbage cinematic match?


Because it's AEW.



3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325284664752398336


It was amazing the first time but just like everything AEW does it must be rammed down our throats


----------



## Whoanma

kyledriver said:


> The hardy match seemed to kill this thread lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


I’ve enjoyed it. Must’ve been the only one here.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jericho needs to get on a low carb diet.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Your tanner is running, MJF haha


----------



## MoxAsylum

ProjectGargano said:


> So if you are not watching how you know how the show is doing?


Ever heard of results ?


----------



## Boldgerg

Chip Chipperson said:


> Because it's AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> It was amazing the first time but just like everything AEW does it must be rammed down our throats


Yes, they should order the fans to stop choosing to sing along in unison.


----------



## somerandomfan

kyledriver said:


> The hardy match seemed to kill this thread lol


I'm someone who doesn't take wrestling too seriously and don't mind surrealism too much, I enjoyed the Broken Matt Hardy stuff in Impact and some of what he did with it in WWE, this wasn't his best work, seems like they couldn't decide if they wanted to go full on broken or just do a pre-taped match off site and just split the difference and didn't get the best out of either.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Chip Chipperson said:


> Because it's AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> It was amazing the first time but just like everything AEW does it must be rammed down our throats


Sorry, you must be thinking about the WWE.


----------



## 3venflow

This is good by Jericho 2020 standards. Much better than his OC matches.


----------



## ProjectGargano

MoxAsylum said:


> Ever heard of results ?


Lol you rate a show by the results? You are being pathetic.


----------



## The Wood

Boldgerg said:


> You're very, very strange, aren't you? And nowhere near as smart as you seem to think.
> 
> By quoting and responding to me (multiple times) you are engaging in discussion with me and talking to me, that's quite simply a fact. You then twisted what had been said and began tying yourself in knots that make absolutely no sense to desperately try and worm your way out of it and are _still _doing so. Saying "I’m not really discussing shit with you, because I’ve barely ever noticed you as a poster" when you've been caught out talking garbage and have nothing else is both desperate and snobby, yeah, hence why I called you on it. Why would it matter if you "know" me as a poster or not anyway? Bit weird. Is this not a public forum for everyone to engage on? Or, as I said, do you see yourself as above other posters?
> 
> Embarrassing really, as is talking about having an obsession with you just because I'm not listening to you spew absolute, nonsensical crap and just letting you get away with it 😂 get over yourself.


Believe me, I wish I wasn’t so smart on these forums, lol. Would help digest a lot of the weird shit people come up with. 

I was REALLY fucking clear with how I responded to Evergreen’s “criticism.” You have taken an obviously comedic analogy and tried to present that as a literal response aimed at you (I was speaking generally, so if it happened in a quote with you, I’m sorry — that was a mistake). You would be the only person to be confused by this and the only one half-way obsessed to try and run with it like that was the literal point.

I trust people can see through this shit.


----------



## kyledriver

Whoanma said:


> I’ve enjoyed it. Must’ve been the only one here.


It had its moments honestly. I loved the stadium stampede, this was behind that by a lot but I still enjoyed parts of it. Too many people involved and sammy shoulda won

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoxAsylum

ProjectGargano said:


> So if you are not watching how you know how the show is doing?


AEW keeps getting in its own way, no way a 50 year old Matt should be beating Sammy, The young bucks winning is trash and geek Darby being a champion is a joke


----------



## KingofKings1524

The Wood said:


> Believe me, I wish I wasn’t so smart on these forums, lol. Would help digest a lot of the weird shit people come up with.
> 
> I was REALLY fucking clear with how I responded to Evergreen’s “criticism.” You have taken an obviously comedic analogy and tried to present that as a literal response aimed at you (I was speaking generally, so if it happened in a quote with you, I’m sorry — that was a mistake). You would be the only person to be confused by this and the only one half-way obsessed to try and run with it like that was the literal point.
> 
> I trust people can see through this shit.


I thought you left?


----------



## kyledriver

Mjf pulled an eddie!!!!!!!!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Hahaha MJF pulls an Eddie!


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> Sorry, you must be thinking about the WWE.


The lines are blurring more and more.


----------



## kyledriver

Wow!!!! Outstanding finish 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Boldgerg said:


> Yes, they should order the fans to stop choosing to sing along in unison?


Oh my god you're really annoying. Wood stops fighting and you come at me again. Go away lol

Stop promoting the singing and calling it amazing is clearly what I mean


----------



## Whoanma

kyledriver said:


> It had its moments honestly. I loved the stadium stampede, this was behind that by a lot but I still enjoyed parts of it. Too many people involved and sammy shoulda won
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Stadium Stampede was really fun and way better, that’s true.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lol I'm sorry I can't help but love MJF


----------



## shandcraig

kyledriver said:


> The hardy match seemed to kill this thread lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk



Not really. Just the same 6 people that bitch about every last thing and are bookers and the same guys that drag everyone else in into their toxic threads. They have been bitching the past 10 minutes and threatened to stop watching. 

Tomorrow we'll get 10 page essay talking about their rant about the when half of them didn't even order the Pay-Per-View and nothing will change. They will still be the top posting. 

Once Wwe was shit for me top to bottom i moved on.


----------



## RKing85

love that MJF won the way he did so they can continue the storyline, but that match was much slower than I was expecting it to be.


----------



## One Shed

Great fakeout by MJF.


----------



## KingofKings1524

kyledriver said:


> Wow!!!! Outstanding finish
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


About the most MJF way to end the match. And I love how Jericho appreciates it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

A E Rollups W


----------



## kyledriver

And the storyline progresses 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

Wierd feel good moment by 2 heels

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

It will end in the Festival of Friendship. Oh...


----------



## 3venflow

Operation MJF Takeover begins.

This has been a real buffet of styles tonight. Now for the main course.


----------



## shandcraig

Inner circle should only be Jericho and mjf, no one else makes sense anymore


----------



## Ham and Egger

Inner Circle saga with MJF has just begun. This feud hasn't really started!


----------



## Chris22

I'm actually ok with that roll-up finish. I think it kinda works with the story.


----------



## Klitschko

MoxAsylum said:


> AEW keeps getting in its own way, no way a 50 year old Matt should be beating Sammy, The young bucks winning is trash and geek Darby being a champion is a joke


I really didn't expect this sort of post from you. Usually you are so positive about everything.


----------



## ProjectGargano

At AEW there aren't betrayals and action after the matches, they tease it but in the end never happens anything


----------



## Hephaesteus

this was the first match that didnt bore me. so well done i reckon


----------



## The XL 2

Dasha is bigger than Orange Cassidy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

Decent match, excellent finish. 

Some very bad and some very good tonight.


----------



## One Shed

OC = 8/10 on the mic amiright? Geez.


----------



## shandcraig

Notice how the muppets of the aew section are no longer here because they are so mad? Yet tomorrow or so they will return with a full book wrote on how mad they are . When instead they could forget it and fuck their girl or boyfriends


----------



## RKing85

I know they don't want to do intergender, but that should be a 6 person with Orange and Penelope at some point.


----------



## kyledriver

Wtf is a bunkhouse match 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Miro looks much shorter in AEW than I anticipated him to look.


----------



## One Shed

The visual of Trashidy being able to hold two guys back is hilarious.


----------



## Shleppy

Loved that finish, MJF is great


----------



## One Shed

RKing85 said:


> I know they don't want to do intergender, but that should be a 6 person with Orange and Penelope at some point.


I mean it is close enough.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chris22

kyledriver said:


> Wtf is a bunkhouse match
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


I'm also wondering that too.


----------



## kyledriver

The XL 2 said:


> Dasha is bigger than Orange Cassidy


Way thicker 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

So, Kingston’ll say “I quit”?


----------



## shandcraig

Can someone explain to me why full gear and revolution continue to be an annual ppv? I dont see the logic. So every year aew is a revolution? Lol

Geniunely curious


----------



## Ham and Egger

kyledriver said:


> Wtf is a bunkhouse match
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Probably some shit his dad Dusty came up with. Lol


----------



## RKing85

that Kingston/Mox promo on Wednesday was so incredible.


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> So, Kingston’ll say “I quit”?


Given this is AEW, Moxley will threaten Eddie's mom or her vehicle of choice and he will quit.


----------



## Boldgerg

The Wood said:


> Believe me, I wish I wasn’t so smart on these forums, lol. Would help digest a lot of the weird shit people come up with.
> 
> I was REALLY fucking clear with how I responded to Evergreen’s “criticism.” You have taken an obviously comedic analogy and tried to present that as a literal response aimed at you (I was speaking generally, so if it happened in a quote with you, I’m sorry — that was a mistake). You would be the only person to be confused by this and the only one half-way obsessed to try and run with it like that was the literal point.
> 
> I trust people can see through this shit.


Oh, OK, so when you responded to me with a weird analogy to make things sound far more negative than they initially were - which didn't fall in line with what had originally been said at all - that was you being "comedic" and because it doesn't fit the narrative that you're now desperately spinning it should be stricken off. Lol, of course.

Do you want to contradict yourself and backtrack any more? I'm definitely not the "confused" one here. I'm still waiting for you to explain what you meant when you said "I’m not really discussing shit with you, because I’ve barely ever noticed you as a poster"? Why does it matter if you don't know me as a poster, if you don't have an elitist opinon of yourself on these forums? How are you "not discussing shit" with me whilst simultaneously quoting me and replying?

So many questions, so many nonsensical answers.


----------



## the_hound

kyledriver said:


> Wtf is a bunkhouse match
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


bullhorn no dq anything goes falls count anywhere


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> Oh, OK, so when you responded to me with a weird analogy to make things sound far more negative than they initially were - which didn't fall in line with what had originally been said at all - that was you being "comedic" now and because it doesn't fit the narrative that you're now desperately spinning it should be stricken of. Lol, of course.
> 
> Do you want to contradict yourself and backtrack any more? I'm definitely not the "confused" one here.



Fake narrative! Lol


----------



## One Shed

kyledriver said:


> Wtf is a bunkhouse match
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Probably something approximating this:





__





Bunkhouse Stampede - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> Given this is AEW, Moxley will threaten Eddie's mom or her vehicle of choice and he will quit.


That might work with Best Friends, sure.


----------



## somerandomfan

PavelGaborik said:


> Miro looks much shorter in AEW than I anticipated him to look.


I mean it's not like he's short by any stretch of the imagination but he was never the tallest guy or anything.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm expecting two full crimson masks from this match. 😤


----------



## Shleppy

This upcoming match will be ultra violent


----------



## kyledriver

Blood n guts

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## kyledriver

This is gonna be a slobber knocker

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Besides Gangrel and Hurricane Helms, any chance a solid debut makes it tonight or has he or she already? I have not seen the whole ppv, just mostly bits and off and on.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Mande Warner fight Jimmy Havoc at a Bunkhouse Match and MLW presented it this way: 
What is a Bunkhouse Match? Anything goes! Wrestlers can fight all over the arena and use whatever they want as weapons are legal! Just make sure to bring your cowboy boots, a durable pair of jeans and a 6-pack of whoop ass as that’s what it will take to win this wild southern stipulation match.


----------



## Geeee

It sucks that because of Covid, Moxley has to come the same way every time LOL


----------



## The XL 2

Eddie Kingston dressed like he's about to bring the Spirit Squad back.


----------



## RapShepard

Eddie Kingston out here dressed like Angelo Dawkins


----------



## the_hound

somebodys getting choked out with barbwire


----------



## One Shed

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Wow, Trashidy manages to even make KIP look big. They need to work on their production. Who could excuse putting Miro in the BACK there?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kingston is in his Misawa inspired gear.


----------



## Shleppy

Eddie Kingston looks like he's straight out of the ECW Arena


----------



## Whoanma

Where’s the surprise debut?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Boldgerg

Kingston's attire is bottom tier indie shit. Doesn't suit him at all.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Whoanma said:


> Where’s the surprise debut?


We have one match left. 🙏


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> Where’s the surprise debut?


They probably meant Gangrel or Hurricane haha.


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> Wow, Trashidy manages to even make KIP look big. They need to work on their production. Who could excuse putting Miro in the BACK there?


Never forget.


----------



## thorn123

I never got the chop


----------



## drougfree

eddie´s attire is awful . he should wrestle in street clothes like last wednesday


----------



## somerandomfan

Shleppy said:


> Eddie Kingston looks like he's straight out of the ECW Arena


Wouldn't be his first time there.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn that is some ugly ass green shit, come on Eddie!


----------



## Shock Street

Eddies dressed like he comes from parts unknown


----------



## Chris22

Two Sheds said:


> Wow, Trashidy manages to even make KIP look big.


I know! I noticed right away and was like WTF?!


----------



## Klitschko

shandcraig said:


> Can someone explain to me why full gear and revolution continue to be an annual ppv? I dont see the logic. So every year aew is a revolution? Lol
> 
> Geniunely curious


Easy answer. Its just a name. Just like backlash, judgment day, vengeance, payback and so many many more.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Chan Hung said:


> Damn that is some ugly ass green shit, come on Eddie!


Sad part is that he thinks his gear is nice. Lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Ham and Egger said:


> Sad part is that he thinks his gear is nice. Lol


Im sure he does. This is the part where someone needs to chime in and say, sorry man but i'm going to override this so called creative idea you have.


----------



## Chris22

Looking at Kingston, all I see is a green gut.


----------



## Geeee

DaveRA said:


> I never got the chop


Theoretically, a closed fist is illegal, so a chop is like a jab


----------



## 3venflow

Here we go, barbed wire.


----------



## MoxAsylum

I'll tune in for my boy Mox. Mox better not lose


----------



## PavelGaborik

somerandomfan said:


> I mean it's not like he's short by any stretch of the imagination but he was never the tallest guy or anything.


Poor posture there leaning and still only a couple of inches shorter than Roman. 

He looks around 5'11-6'0 (legit height not billed) I expected him to look taller surrounded by AEW talent is what I meant.


----------



## Chan Hung

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325293268293328896


----------



## Ham and Egger

Geeee said:


> Theoretically, a closed fist is illegal, so a chop is like a jab


He should at least wear a waist trainer. Smh


----------



## kyledriver

This is fitting, mox and kenny stole the show at full gear last year

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

It is very funny how much his gear does not match his personality


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Tony Khan: Ladies and Gentlemen thank you for coming and we'll see you next week!

Crowd: The surprise! What's the surprise?!

Tony: Huh? Oh the big surprise is there is no surprise you cretins. Come back next week for Jericho and MJF romantically dancing together. Peace out

Crowd: Yayyy


----------



## somerandomfan

Chan Hung said:


> Damn that is some ugly ass green shit, come on Eddie!


How it started:









How it's going:


----------



## Chris22

MoxAsylum said:


> I'll tune in for my boy Mox. Mox better not lose


He won't. He got this.


----------



## kyledriver

Cant decide who's attire is worse, eddie's or nylas?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

I like the bottoms but maybe Kingston should wear a looser tank top like KO and Bray Wyatt


----------



## 3venflow

Oh my god.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Tony Khan: Ladies and Gentlemen thank you for coming and we'll see you next week!
> 
> Crowd: The surprise! What's the surprise?!
> 
> Tony: Huh? Oh the big surprise is there is no surprise you cretins. Come back next week for Jericho and MJF romantically dancing together. Peace out
> 
> Crowd: Yayyy


Obviously the surprises were young future stars Gangrel and Hurricane Helms.


----------



## Trophies

Gawd damn Eddie


----------



## Whoanma

Not toning down the blood here.


----------



## 3venflow

The ref should have a mic.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Spinning backfist with the barbed wire!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Least Kingston looks like someone who can fuck someone up.


----------



## One Shed

The Clemson/Notre Dame game is in double overtime.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is it just me or does Mox has an over reliance on death match wrestling for his title matches?


----------



## shandcraig

Chip Chipperson said:


> Tony Khan: Ladies and Gentlemen thank you for coming and we'll see you next week!
> 
> Crowd: The surprise! What's the surprise?!
> 
> Tony: Huh? Oh the big surprise is there is no surprise you cretins. Come back next week for Jericho and MJF romantically dancing together. Peace out
> 
> Crowd: Yayyy



oh not you too. making shit up thinking that some casual promo was some how a direct statement of a surprise. You people gotta stop making nothing into something


----------



## PavelGaborik

Enjoying the violence.


----------



## kyledriver

Eddie should just wrestle in his normal clothes

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Kind of early for the thumbtacks.


----------



## kyledriver

I honestly like these matches once in a while

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Who is taking the tack bump? 👀👀👀


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> Is it just me or does Mox has an over reliance on death match wrestling for his title matches?


Oh, just a LITTLE bit!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Ham and Egger said:


> Is it just me or does Mox has an over reliance on death match wrestling for his title matches?


Not just you. Hardcore loses it's value when it occurs regularly


----------



## One Shed

Trophies said:


> Kind of early for the thumbtacks.


Nah, we see them about once a month now. Nothing special.


----------



## RapShepard

One day I want somebody to take this to the logical extreme and pull a knife or gun out.


----------



## DaSlacker

The Wood said:


> Wrestling is so far gone I’m genuinely about to give up trying to even care about it at all. They want to be irrelevant. Fuck it, maybe I should just give them what they want?
> 
> I might come back if I hear about something through the grapevine —a new promotion or a changeover in WWE management or something. But this shit is just so fucking awful, and who is it for?
> 
> Blah, AEW fucking sucks.


They're all just niche products directed towards smarks. Even the more serious stuff like ROH and MLW. AEW is for the 18-35 metahipster smarks. WWE is for both the <13 and >50 pop head smark. NXT, ROH and MLW are for the 'take it more seriously' smarks. Impact is for the "I'll watch any f'n wrestling" smarks. NJPW is for the culturally refined smarks.

Basically the magic is so far gone and wrestling has jumped the shark so much that nobody involved has the balls nor patience to direct it at casuals or non fans.


----------



## KingofKings1524

That is going to sting like a bitch.


----------



## MoxAsylum

I hate the thumbtack spot so much, very tough to watch lol


----------



## Chan Hung

somerandomfan said:


> How it started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it's going:


HAHAHA


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuckkkkkk


----------



## 3venflow

Is Eddie gonna set Mox on fire next? 🤨


----------



## Shleppy

I'm convinced that Moxley is a masochist


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RapShepard said:


> One day I want somebody to take this to the logical extreme and pull a knife or gun out.


Impact is doing that. They had a shooting on their show


----------



## Chan Hung

Bah Gawd almighty..., just pour some BBQ sauce on him already!


----------



## Shock Street

RapShepard said:


> One day I want somebody to take this to the logical extreme and pull a knife or gun out.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I hope that rubbing alcohol alcohol was gimmicked. Lol


----------



## RKing85

Moxley loves the blood and guts at Full Gears


----------



## One Shed

"Is that Spike Dudley....er I mean Brother Runt with lighter fluid?"


----------



## Chris22

Ham and Egger said:


> I hope that rubbing alcohol alcohol was gimmicked. Lol


It was probably water.


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> One day I want somebody to take this to the logical extreme and pull a knife or gun out.



well i guess we better call jack


----------



## RapShepard

Shock Street said:


> View attachment 93319


Fucking yes


----------



## 3venflow

Oh shit he's choking him out with the wire.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> well i guess we better call jack


Dial him up


----------



## Whoanma

Bye bye then, Eddie.


----------



## RapShepard

Chip Chipperson said:


> Impact is doing that. They had a shooting on their show


Need to watch


----------



## One Shed

Shock Street said:


> View attachment 93319


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Need a couple And 1 logos on that shiny ensemble.


----------



## the_hound

called that finish a mile away


----------



## PavelGaborik

I feel like that ended kind of early....

Good match but could've been better.


----------



## 3venflow

Mox is truly AEW's end boss.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Who was the poster that called that Moxley would win with bulldog choke with the barbwire?


----------



## The XL 2

Kingston is the most talented all around performer on the roster.


----------



## the_hound

the_hound said:


> somebodys getting choked out with barbwire


heh


----------



## Geeee

Holy shit. Jon Moxley is harry potter


----------



## Klitschko

RapShepard said:


> Need to watch


It was one of the first things I have ever seen. The whole segment really was. Barely got beat by the whole Dildo Stunt thing few weeks ago.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Did... did he even say it? I couldn't tell.


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Dial him up



I prefer to live


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ham and Egger said:


> Is it just me or does Mox has an over reliance on death match wrestling for his title matches?


That's why I love him personally. Especially when PPV's are so spaced apart in AEW


----------



## MoxAsylum

I love Mox


----------



## kyledriver

Pretty brutal match which was to be expected givin the stip

I enjoyed it, I love a crazy hardcore match once in a while

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Moxley vs Omega is up next PPV? I see


----------



## 3venflow

KENNY


----------



## thorn123

Well down AEW. Delivered. 8/10


----------



## Chan Hung

"So lonng everyone and have a good night, bah gawd!"


----------



## Shleppy

Mox was talking to Vince McMahon right there


----------



## kyledriver

Here we go

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325295936545775616


----------



## shandcraig

Not against the idea but curious what people think if 4 hours is working or should it be 3?


----------



## ImpactFan

I didn't hear him quit...


----------



## Whoanma

Kenny will have to throw Mox a nuke.


----------



## somerandomfan

shandcraig said:


> Not against the idea but curious what people think if 4 hours is working or should it be 3?


3 would be fine.


----------



## kyledriver

How does excalibur know thats what kenny said???

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

shandcraig said:


> Not against the idea but curious what people think if 4 hours is working or should it be 3?


It seemed a bit long. Keep it three hours with a one hour pre-show.


----------



## Chan Hung

What a surprise! There was none! HAHA


----------



## Chris22

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325295936545775616


She must watch his matches through her fingers lol!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

No surprise despite promoting one


----------



## Whoanma

ImpactFan said:


> I didn't hear him quit...


You can clearly see him mouthing it.


----------



## Cult03

AEW having women on who look like they're wrestlers. Hopefully they can build on this
Not fat shaming, Kenny has obviously intentionally bulked up. He seems gassed early. Obviously isn't used to his weight yet.
His matches are good, albeit predictable. Counter, counter, my move. Counter, counter, your move. Pretty simple stuff
John Silver is on Otis levels of cringe.
The pocket spot needs to be used as an act of defiance to create an underdog fight back and nothing else. Otherwise it's a lame attempt at comedy.
Cody's group makes no sense. Surrounding yourself with jobbers isn't a good thing
I really liked Darby before I heard how he acts outside of work. I really want to like the prick but I refuse to
Good match
Are they setting up a jobber match on PPV for Wednesday night? This company is sooooo backwards sometimes.
Hikaru Shida is the women's division. If she loses the title they're done
Already ending the Nyla/Vickie partnership seems odd
I really don't care for this match. They hated each other before FTR signed, then they were playing nice, now they kind of hate each other and the Bucks are mean to people backstage? This match was hyped, but they should have done better.
The Bucks sell their injuries at the weirdest times. Struggles to walk but I guarantee he does a flip and lands on his feet and just forgets about it for half of the match.
Didn't hate it but Matt deserves no credit for that selling. It was all over the place.
Piss break, Matt Hardy fucking sucks and this match will be an embarrassment.
Caught the last two minutes. Private Party helped Hardy move a body. Surely they're not good guys anymore?
Also fuck this company.
AEW- "Hey you know that thing we did that everybody (except the usual suspects) hated? Let's turn it into a spot?"
Stop showing the dorks in the crowd
This match needs more singing
Is someone training MJF? He really hasn't improved in ring
Stop kicking out of finishers please
This match should be done at this point. Lots of laying around and nothing going on.
God damn, Aubrey sucks so bad. Tries to be the centre of attention when she should be invisible. Also numerous two counts where she just holds her hand up on two
The match was fine. That lineup should be the Inner Circle. Santana and Ortiz need to do their own thing and Sammy is buried
Here we goooo, CZW death match bullshit!
Nothing new in this match. All very predictable hardcore bullshit.
Omega comes out looking like shit, of course.
AEW: Nothing Happens
Some alright matches, everything seemed a bit off though. Just give homeless Kenny the belt and let that story line start because Mox is one of the most boring and predictable wrestlers that has ever existed.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325284758662881280


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Well, I enjoyed the show. Very good PPV. Main Event was really good.


----------



## thorn123

shandcraig said:


> Not against the idea but curious what people think if 4 hours is working or should it be 3?


3


----------



## RainmakerV2

I thought the main event was underwhelming if Im being honest.


----------



## Boldgerg

shandcraig said:


> Not against the idea but curious what people think if 4 hours is working or should it be 3?


4 hours of almost anything is too long.


----------



## kyledriver

3 would probably be better, get rid of filler like oc and bald midget Brian cage

And the cinematic match 

I didn't mind this length though 

I would probably give it an 8/10 

2 meh matches which were the oc and the women's match.

Cinematic match was entertaining as fuck but the wrong guy won and it was too long

Kenny vs hangman was an epic opener

Cody and darbywas epic

Ftr and yb might have stolen the show 

Jericho vs mjf was good and progressed the story

Mox vs eddie was a brutal bloodbath and it progresses with the next challenger omega


Damn I'm drunk


Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Surprise debut...


----------



## Derek30

By the way, Eddie sold that finish so well. As if he was fighting back tears trying not to say I quit.

There’s something about Eddie that makes me want to root for him. He’s such a good heel but, at the same time, he’s sold his life story so well. You can’t help but feel for him losing that match.


----------



## Shleppy

I was entertained for the most part but something has to be done about Excalibur

I'm not lying when I say I'd rather listen to Michael Cole call a match


----------



## KingofKings1524

Fun show for the most part and I’m really looking forward to Omega/Mox. I’ll let the “fans” take it from here.


----------



## somerandomfan

Chip Chipperson said:


> No surprise despite promoting one


I mean I guess Gangrel and to a lesser degree Helms are technically surprise debuts, will we see them after this? Probably not.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Shleppy said:


> I was entertained for the most part but something has to be done about Excalibur
> 
> I'm not lying when I say I'd rather listen to Michael Cole call a match


He really is terrible.


----------



## taker1986

That was hands down the best PPV of 2020. At least in North America.


----------



## kyledriver

He does the stupid AH HO HO! every big move and it's cringe. He needs to sell situations instead of marking out at the possibility of what's going to happen 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

taker1986 said:


> That was hands down the best PPV of 2020. At least in North America.


Thats a high bar fella.


----------



## the_hound

taker1986 said:


> That was hands down the best PPV of 2020. At least in North America.


i understand the circle jerk for all things aew, no way in hell was it the best


----------



## RapShepard

taker1986 said:


> That was hands down the best PPV of 2020. At least in North America.


Just in recent months BattleGrounds was easily better. In AEW Revolution was better


----------



## Derek30

kyledriver said:


> He does the stupid AH HO HO! every big move and it's cringe. He needs to sell situations instead of marking out at the possibility of what's going to happen
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Glad I’m not the only one who can’t stand the AH HO HOOO. He’s Santa Claus with a mask.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

somerandomfan said:


> I mean I guess Gangrel and to a lesser degree Helms are technically surprise debuts, will we see them after this? Probably not.


Miro also says who will create the next big moment so if those guys making a cameo is a big moment it's been lost on me.

AEW fumble the ball again


----------



## KingofKings1524

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thats a high bar fella.


I honestly preferred Hell in a Cell. But that’s not really a knock on this show.


----------



## kyledriver

Chip Chipperson said:


> Miro also says who will create the next big moment so if those guys making a cameo is a big moment it's been lost on me.
> 
> AEW fumble the ball again


They definitely shouldnt have advertised a big debut. You were right earlier with Don

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Best PPV in company history. AEW nailed it tonight.


----------



## taker1986

the_hound said:


> i understand the circle jerk for all things aew, no way in hell was it the best


It was, better than any AEW or WWE PPV this year hands down.


----------



## somerandomfan

taker1986 said:


> That was hands down the best PPV of 2020. At least in North America.


Wish I had such a positive outlook on things like you do, I didn't hate this but I didn't think it was THAT good. 

I know this year set the bar low for PPVs above average but I think I'd still give best North American PPV of the year to Royal Rumble.


----------



## Shleppy

Put Excalibur on Dark or the new AEW show but get a new lead play by play man

Maybe Joey Styles?


----------



## kyledriver

Maybe it was their best ppv? It's up there 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan

Chip Chipperson said:


> Miro also says who will create the next big moment so if those guys making a cameo is a big moment it's been lost on me.
> 
> AEW fumble the ball again


Has he been saying that about the lightly teased debut? Or just speaking about the show in general?


----------



## Geeee

I thought the matches I had expectations for were good and the ones I didn't were not good. So, it delivered exactly what I expected


----------



## Asuka842

That was AEW's best PPV to date overall imo. Not one bad match on the card.

Deeb vs. Kay was solid, and AEW needs to sign the latter if possible. Also Thunder Rosa returns.

Kenny vs. Page was a MOTY contender, so great.

OC vs. John Silver was the perfect mix of serious wrestling and comedy. Also Silver is so good.

Darby vs. Cody was great. Darby is the first men's singles champion who didn't spend significant time in WWE, and he was totally the right choice for it. Also good storytelling with Cody's arrogance costing him in the end, and it set up a feud with Team Taz.

Shida and Nyla did their best to make up for the lazy "build" to this match, another really good match. These two work so well together, and Dr. Britt should take the belt from Shida.

The tag match was another MOTY contender, and the idea of FTR "lowering" themselves to YB's level, and it costing them everything, was a fantastic finish.

Matt vs. Sammy was cheesy fun, with a much darker ending than I was expecting.

Jericho vs. MJF was also fun, and the latter pulling an Eddie Guerrero was sweet.

Mox vs. Kingston was a war. Mox winning was the right call (Kenny should be the one to take the title from him). But I'd love to see Kingston get the belt eventually, or become TNT Champion perhaps.

Great show.


----------



## taker1986

somerandomfan said:


> Wish I had such a positive outlook on things like you do, I didn't hate this but I didn't think it was THAT good.
> 
> I know this year set the bar low for PPVs above average but I think I'd still give best North American PPV of the year to Royal Rumble.


I'd definitely rank this above the Rumble. Better from top to bottom. Even the matches that I was least hyped for delivered.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

I'm not much of an Indy fan so I don't know much of Eddie Kingston. I've literally only watched him in AEW. That said he's great on the mic super entertaining as a manager. I just can't buy him as a wrestler. He looks so fat and the clothes he wears doesn't help either. I never bought into him beating Mox. Do I stand alone on that? I know everyone here seems to love him but he just doesn't do it for me in the ring.


----------



## go stros

taker1986 said:


> That was hands down the best PPV of 2020. At least in North America.


which other 2020 ppv have you watched?


----------



## shandcraig

knock knock, aew did not fucking promote a big debut. this is why people can say anything and it turns into something else and you have a country like the united states in complete divide


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thats a high bar fella.


You're talking to the guy whose Twitter handle is something like "Number 1 AEW Fan" and has never had one negative opinion on the product here before.

Of course he'll say it's the best ever


----------



## taker1986

go stros said:


> which other 2020 ppv have you watched?


Every AEW, WWE and impact PPV and this was the best hands down


----------



## somerandomfan

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I'm not much of an Indy fan so I don't know much of Eddie Kingston. I've literally only watched him in AEW. That said he's great on the mic super entertaining as a manager. I just can't buy him as a wrestler. He looks so fat and the clothes he wears doesn't help either. I never bought into him beating Mox. Do I stand alone on that? I know everyone here seems to love him but he just doesn't do it for me in the ring.


If there was any match he could have beat him in this seemed like it could have been it, I don't know your personal take on deathmatches but if you enjoy them you should check out some of the ones he's done in the past, although I definitely understand that's not for everyone, but I figured I'd bring those up since that'd give credibility for his chances in this type of match. (Although Moxley also has done his fair share so that brings it back around I guess)


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

I thought the PPV was pretty good. First AEW PPV I wasn't in person for (well that had fans) so it didn't seem quite as long. I give the show a thumbs up. I don't think it was the best show ever but I was entertained!


----------



## 3venflow

I'll stick with my 8/10 rating for the show, mainly as it had some lulls but there were some awesome matches. Kenny/Page, Cody/Darby and the tag title match were fantastic. MJF vs. Jericho was pretty good, Jericho could still be great if he dropped a bit of the flab. Mox vs. Kingston was intense and violent, something different, but personally I prefer straight up wrestling main events - I like MMA Mox more than Deathmatch Mox myself. Still a good fight and Eddie gave it his all. This should be the only context Eddie main events in though, IMO. He's an enormous personality but he looked nothing like a main eventer visually, and if AEW wants to be a big league, their top stars need to look/be presented as such.

The Hardy/Sammy match... well, I don't mind cinematic matches and Stadium Stampede was one of my fav matches this year. But I think this one went into the realms of absurdity too much. The best part is when they actually fought, but it was _too_ gimmicky for me and I like 'sports-entertainment'.

The women's match really sucked due to Nyla imo, she looked terrible. I much preferred the NWA women's title match on the pre-show. They need to work on characters for these women though, as it's just generic girls wrestling at the moment, unless it's Britt.

Story-wise, I think this show did enough going foward, but I would still like them to do a big turn at some point. They can't wait for full arenas forever.

- Moxley vs Kenny can now begin, but I am disappointed at how un-heelish Kenny and the Bucks were tonight. They were en route to full blown turns weeks ago, now I'm less sure. AEW's shades of grey sometimes confuse me.

- Darby beating Cody was a great moment for him, possibly the most momentous title change in AEW since all the others have been pre-established stars. Darby is the first champion with a 'home grown' feel and will undoubtedly play the underdog in his defenses.

- MJF joins the Inner Circle, adding something new to AEW's oldest heel group. I would imagine it'll start off with a honeymoon period, then the dissention will begin. Wardlow and Hager could be an interesting sub-plot since they are always staring daggers at each other.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

somerandomfan said:


> If there was any match he could have beat him in this seemed like it could have been it, I don't know your personal take on deathmatches but if you enjoy them you should check out some of the ones he's done in the past, although I definitely understand that's not for everyone, but I figured I'd bring those up since that'd give credibility for his chances in this type of match. (Although Moxley also has done his fair share so that brings it back around I guess)


How many people know that though? I know Eddie for his CZW career but AEW never promoted him as a Deathmatch veteran


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*If we ignore the shitty build, this was a really good pay-per-view. I'm not surprised by the results but I am impressed by the overall in ring (and compound) product from everybody. The stacked card lived up to the hype.*


----------



## imthegame19

Ham and Egger said:


> Is it just me or does Mox has an over reliance on death match wrestling for his title matches?


He usually has hardcore spot or two in his matches that ref allows. But only tonight and matches with Archer have been hardcore matches.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## GimmeABreakJess

It's a solid 8/10 for me. Enjoyed this alot. I HATE the cinematic stuff...but I actually liked the ending. Omega/Hangman wasn't as great as what I'd hoped, but still solid.The tag match, Jericho/MJF and Mox/Eddie all delivered IMO. Overall a pretty good show.


----------



## somerandomfan

Chip Chipperson said:


> How many people know that though? I know Eddie for his CZW career but AEW never promoted him as a Deathmatch veteran


That's not a problem exclusive to Kingston, AEW seems to forget they're on national TV and make the mistake of only targeting the hardcores. While yes there are plenty of fans who follow the indies, and those fans do have a high overlap of people who would watch AEW, they definitely don't cater to anyone who doesn't and expect everyone to know all the history that goes on with wrestlers before they came to AEW and just never clues in anyone who doesn't know. 

Hell even if you do sometimes they still have a terrible way of doing it, I get they had to skirt around copyright but when Dark Order first debuted, I had no idea that was the Super Smash Bros despite being familiar with them, when The Butcher and The Blade debuted while I was familiar with Pepper Parks/Braxton Sutter (And Allie/Cherry Bomb but she was already in AEW) I had no idea Andy Williams wrestled or had the team and they didn't clue anyone in. AEW definitely doesn't handle explaining who anyone is well, they just expect you to know.


----------



## Geeee

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I'm not much of an Indy fan so I don't know much of Eddie Kingston. I've literally only watched him in AEW. That said he's great on the mic super entertaining as a manager. I just can't buy him as a wrestler. He looks so fat and the clothes he wears doesn't help either. I never bought into him beating Mox. Do I stand alone on that? I know everyone here seems to love him but he just doesn't do it for me in the ring.


I'd say he's in similar shape to Kevin Owens but KO doesn't wear such revealing clothing


----------



## Shleppy

Entertaining PPV overall, it's a 7/10 from me

The matches were good for the most part but I didn't like a couple finishes

The end of the Matt Hardy/Sammy Guevara was dark as hell, putting him in a trash bin to get rid of the body was pretty disturbing

Could the "death" of Sammy Guevara be the start of a new gimmick for him?


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

somerandomfan said:


> If there was any match he could have beat him in this seemed like it could have been it, I don't know your personal take on deathmatches but if you enjoy them you should check out some of the ones he's done in the past, although I definitely understand that's not for everyone, but I figured I'd bring those up since that'd give credibility for his chances in this type of match. (Although Moxley also has done his fair share so that brings it back around I guess)


That makes it make more sense it's just a weird vibe I get from Eddie. I can't get past his clothes I suppose. The clothes he wrestles in I think makes him look even more out of shape than he actually is. Like he's likely no fatter than Kevin Owens but Kevin Owens hides it pretty well with his tshirt etc. Also, there is no doubt Kevin Owens can MOVE for a bigger guy where I don't get that vibe from Eddie.

I don't mean to start a WWE comparison as I'm an AEW guy. I enjoyed the show overall. I just don't get Eddie as a wrestler but admit thats likely because I don't know his past. Seems like an amazing manager/mouth piece to me. I'm fairly shocked a lot of people here thought he should win the title and become the face of AEW. I couldn't imagine showing my non wrestling friends him as the world champion.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Geeee said:


> I'd say he's in similar shape to Kevin Owens but KO doesn't wear such revealing clothing


Hhaa yep, see above I just said that before I knew you posted it. But I agree. I'm not insulting him for his weight or anything it just sticks out to me and sort of takes me out of it. I legit think a change of "outfits" would do Eddie Kingston well.


----------



## Chris22

Shleppy said:


> Could the "death" of Sammy Guevara be the start of a new gimmick for him?


Gangrel finds his body and revives him by biting his neck and turning him into a vampire lol!


----------



## Klitschko

Excellent ppv. Best ppv they have had so far. Glad to see so many other people loving it as well.


----------



## bdon

So, whose call was it to make Hangman and Omega go on first, which was a clear indicator they were not going to have the classic that one would expect? It isn’t the job of an opener. They’re just there to set the mood and get the crowd into things, but that story deserved so much more time.

It felt like another instance of “Hey Kenny, will you and your friend take the backseat on this one for us..?”


----------



## Klitschko

bdon said:


> So, whose call was it to make Hangman and Omega go on first, which was a clear indicator they were not going to have the classic that one would expect? It isn’t the job of an opener. They’re just there to set the mood and get the crowd into things, but that story deserved so much more time.
> 
> It felt like another instance of “Hey Kenny, will you and your friend take the backseat on this one for us..?”


I thought it was a MOTYC but like you said, not some big classic. Darby/Cody should have opened. Would have set the mood nicely.


----------



## bdon

I hate myself for this, but...I really liked the Elite Deletion, @Chip Chipperson and @The Wood .

I can’t kick my own ass, so will you both do it for me?

Something about seeing Gangrel, Hurricane Helms, the absolutely retarded fireworks battle, etc just had me fucking losing my shit. And I fucking hate stupid goddamn cinematic matches and especially Matt Hardy.

But yes. I hang my head in shame tonight as someone who enjoyed it. Lmao


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> I hate myself for this, but...I really liked the Elite Deletion, @Chip Chipperson and @The Wood .
> 
> I can’t kick my own ass, so will you both do it for me?
> 
> Something about seeing Gangrel, Hurricane Helms, the absolutely retarded fireworks battle, etc just had me fucking losing my shit. And I fucking hate stupid goddamn cinematic matches and especially Matt Hardy.
> 
> But yes. I hang my head in shame tonight as someone who enjoyed it. Lmao


I can't kick your ass until I've seen it myself. I might just enjoy the match


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> I hate myself for this, but...I really liked the Elite Deletion, @Chip Chipperson and @The Wood .
> 
> I can’t kick my own ass, so will you both do it for me?
> 
> Something about seeing Gangrel, Hurricane Helms, the absolutely retarded fireworks battle, etc just had me fucking losing my shit. And I fucking hate stupid goddamn cinematic matches and especially Matt Hardy.
> 
> But yes. I hang my head in shame tonight as someone who enjoyed it. Lmao


I did pop for Gangrel, but it was so bad plus Matt won! They had to let a concussed Matt come back and beat Sammy last time just to have him win AGAIN. Just awful.


----------



## bdon

The booking is fucking awful. We know that, but for a match I went into ready to hate given it is Hardy and kayfabing breaking like a motherfucker...I couldn’t help but howl with laughter. Gangrel, Hurricane thanking Matt and asking why it took two years and Hardy explaining long-term story-telling.

The end got a little too much with the horror movie bullshit, and I obviously hate Sammy losing.

But...as someone who fucking hated most of the Attitude Era for what it represented: Matt Hardy, Sammy, Private Party, Proud and Powerful, Gangrel, and especially Hurricane Helms delivered and I was totally “sports entertained”.


Now please don’t do this shit anymore and send Matt Hardy packing or leave him strictly in a managerial role.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> The booking is fucking awful. We know that, but for a match I went into ready to hate given it is Hardy and kayfabing breaking like a motherfucker...I couldn’t help but howl with laughter. Gangrel, Hurricane thanking Matt and asking why it took two years and Hardy explaining long-term story-telling.
> 
> The end got a little too much with the horror movie bullshit, and I obviously hate Sammy losing.
> 
> But...as someone who fucking hated most of the Attitude Era for what it represented: Matt Hardy, Sammy, Private Party, Proud and Powerful, Gangrel, and especially Hurricane Helms delivered and I was totally “sports entertained”.
> 
> 
> Now please don’t do this shit anymore and send Matt Hardy packing or leave him strictly in a managerial role.


This is it. The Bdon heel turn


----------



## DJ Punk

AEW Champion- Moxley
TNT Champion- Darby Allin
Tag Team Champions- The Young Bucks


All is right with the world. Damn great ppv. 8.5-9/10 fo sho.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is it. The Bdon heel turn


Our split will be more emotional than Omega and Page.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> Our split will be more emotional than Omega and Page.


Hopefully more


----------



## Tell it like it is

bdon said:


> So, whose call was it to make Hangman and Omega go on first, which was a clear indicator they were not going to have the classic that one would expect? It isn’t the job of an opener. They’re just there to set the mood and get the crowd into things, but that story deserved so much more time.
> 
> It felt like another instance of “Hey Kenny, will you and your friend take the backseat on this one for us..?”


I feel like it was obvious that they were holding back. Just like the Ibushi vs Kenny at the g1. Down the road when Omega is champion you will see him vs Page going ham. But it was still good for what it was.


----------



## DammitChrist

Well, Full Gear was just awesome tonight. 

What a great ppv that was filled with plenty of good matches that delivered!


----------



## romanalexandru_

A good PPV, but I liked Revolution more.


----------



## CM Buck

Much Much Much better than all out. Omega and page delivered as did the long awaited bucks ftr match. Oc was a good pallet cleanser after the opener. Women's match eh was fine. I hated the Sammy match. Poor Sammy. I enjoyed the Cody Darby match told a great story given their trilogy. The mjf match was good but it wore out its welcome it went too long but it was the right result. Mox vs Kingston was great and I loved the tears at the end


----------



## bdon

Why does Thunder Rosa and Sareena Deeb feuding over the NWA feel like the biggest story the women have had all year?


----------



## Carter84

Fell asleep, was done in knackered watching codys match, 2oke up my stream won't fecking work, so im not looking for any spoilers, hope it was enjoyable for you'll.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Carter84 said:


> Fell asleep, was done in knackered watching codys match, 2oke up my stream won't fecking work, so im not looking for any spoilers, hope it was enjoyable for you'll.


The legend awakes from his slumber.


----------



## Carter84

Chip Chipperson said:


> The legend awakes from his slumber.


Morning chip or should I say evening to you're fine self Mr chipperson, take a bow mate, you deserve one and whilst you're shout we hate hate Nutella, we hate Nutella!!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Carter84 said:


> Morning chip or should I say evening to you're fine self Mr chipperson, take a bow mate, you deserve one and whilst you're shout we hate hate Nutella, we hate Nutella!!!
> 
> View attachment 93328​


Good morning fella. Apparently you missed a banger of a PPV today so go find the replay and enjoy yourself with a bag of crisps.


----------



## Carter84

Chip Chipperson said:


> Good morning fella. Apparently you missed a banger of a PPV today so go find the replay and enjoy yourself with a bag of crisps.


I don't eat crisps this early, cereal man. It's not 8.50 pm, its am , are u finished work now fella?


----------



## fabi1982

Good PPV overall with the usual AEW flaws.

Hangman/Kenny was very good. Liked the match alot, especially the finish with Hangman trying to get out of the OWA while he took it. You dont see that often. Good winner, hoping for Kenny to be champ by February.

Honestly I liked OC/4 for what it was. I would have put 4 over, but anyways. Entertaining with 4 eating the pockets. Not sure what that means for OC.

Cody RHHHodes, finally he can be called that again, must have given him a boner. Match was ok, now er ser how ACE the title actually is. If Darby doesnt get 20min matches and segments each week I would say it isnt. And of course he cant win by a coffin drop, it needs to be a rollup/craddle cover (or however it is called). Probably squashing him in a months time to get the title back.

Didnt get the Shida/Nyla match. Was it to turn Nyla face? Or just have it to have a title match? Otherwise why would Nyla lose clean? Match itself was nothing to write home about either.

Tag match was very good. Not sure if after all these finisher attempts a bare foot to the face should be the decision maker, but I had a lot of fun with them spamming moves left and right. Now Bucks are champs, maybe only one EVP member can be champ at a time? Anyways Melzer will give it 6 stars, but it actually deserves 4 and a half.

That Hardy/Sammy match was something, not sure if something good, but something. Hardy making fun of things fans say AEW should change was also something...Gangrel and Hurricane...wow...I laughed, not sure if for the right reasons, but hey...Sammy lost again, what a push this young guy gets out of this feud?

MJF won, now he is member of the IC, which seems to be just Jericho and Hager now?

Didnt care for Mox/Kingston as Mox would win anyways. No „surprise“ at all. Would have loved for a Renee interaction, but hey lets wait until fans are back.

Overall much better PPV than the last one, bit too long, but still good/very good.


----------



## La Parka

Darby and Cody was just above average, as was FTR and the Bucks. Darby and The Bucks winning the titles were the right call.

Hangman / Omega was decent but nothing speculator. Don Callis is fucking awful. I had to mute the match because he wouldn't shut the fuck up. Does Tony have to bring in every ECW reject that's still alive?

Nyla and Shida wasn't very good but Shida sold well and carried the match. 

MJF and Jericho was just awful. Jericho just can't go anymore. He struggled to even run the ropes. There's guys who weigh 300-400 pounds who have better cardio than he does. Go on some fucking hikes or something. It's pretty bad when John Silver (though not a good match) can get a better match out of OC than one of your biggest stars.

Hardy and Sammy was just so fucking stupid. I never want to see Matt Hardy on any wrestling program ever. He is by far the worst thing in any company right now. Why they put this old fossil over Sammy G multiple times, I will never know.

Mox and Eddie was your typical hardcore match that we see once a month in AEW. Eddie's been in the company for like 4 months and has already been in two of them. Mox has been in like 3.

Half the PPV was average and the other half was wrestlecrap (Hardy / Sammy, Jericho/ MJF and OC and Silver). Not a good night for AEW but Young Bucks, FTR, Darby, Cody, Omega and Hangman are guys that at least made the show watchable.


----------



## Carter84

La Parka said:


> Darby and Cody was just above average, as was FTR and the Bucks. Darby and The Bucks winning the titles were the right call.
> 
> Hangman / Omega was decent but nothing speculator. Don Callis is fucking awful. I had to mute the match because he wouldn't shut the fuck up. Does Tony have to bring in every ECW reject that's still alive?
> 
> Nyla and Shida wasn't very good but Shida sold well and carried the match.
> 
> MJF and Jericho was just awful. Jericho just can't go anymore. He struggled to even run the ropes. There's guys who weigh 300-400 pounds who have better cardio than he does. Go on some fucking hikes or something. It's pretty bad when John Silver (though not a good match) can get a better match out of OC than one of your biggest stars.
> 
> Hardy and Sammy was just so fucking stupid. I never want to see Matt Hardy on any wrestling program ever. He is by far the worst thing in any company right now. Why they put this old fossil over Sammy G multiple times, I will never know.
> 
> Mox and Eddie was your typical hardcore match that we see once a month in AEW. Eddie's been in the company for like 4 months and has already been in two of them. Mox has been in like 3.
> 
> Half the PPV was average and the other half was wrestlecrap (Hardy / Sammy, Jericho/ MJF and OC and Silver). Not a good night for AEW but Young Bucks, FTR, Darby, Cody, Omega and Hangman are guys that at least made the show watchable.



I fell asleep as I couldn't take anymore Cody looking like he was gonna snap Darby in two, stupid fecking Darby making me lose , did Cody turn heel?


----------



## La Parka

Carter84 said:


> I fell asleep as I couldn't take anymore Cody looking like he was gonna snap Darby in two, stupid fecking Darby making me lose , did Cody turn heel?


naw


----------



## Bland

Enjoyable show, once again from AEW. I find their ppvs never disappoint as their is always a few different match type for the audience like technical, brawl, drama and sometimes wacky. This definitely had all of that. 

Kenny vs Page, great opener, right winner. 

OC match I skipped

Cody VS Darby, great drama match with right winner again. Would of preferred Team Taz bit for Dynamite rather than PPV though.

Womens skipped

FTR vs Bucks, tag classic as expected. Great match and right winners after Bucks announced their stip. Would of preferred FTR cheating and Bucks still chasing but with the stip, Bucks had to win here. 

Sammy vs Hardy, I do love Deletion match and enjoyed Matt in Impact but it was just to damn long and I felt that the major spots (except the end dome bit) had been done better in his matches vs Jeff in Impact. That said though, preferred it to All Out match and hopefully will now be the end of this feud. 

Jericho vs MJF, was perfect for it needed to be and again, correct winner. MJF winning creates more stories than Jericho winning here. 

Mox vs Kingston. I enjoyes the match and like hardcore, brawl matches but I never felt like Kingston would win here, that was my biggest problem with this feud. If this was saved for after Mox drops the belt, then I could see Kingston def. Mox in hardcore match at PPV but Eddie winning world title, no way. 


Part of me actually wanted to see Kenny turn full heel at the show and appear at the end, abuse his power and actually book him vs Mox with him winning title at Full Gear. Mox vs Omega if it's saved until Revolution could feel long but if Kenny stole the belt away from Mox, Mox chasing until Revolution could of played out well. 

Also on Kenny heel turn, part of me can see Kenny aligning with FTR and be their Flair main eventer if they do a 4 horsemen style group. Hangman is so perfect as beer drinking cowboy face that a bait and switch to Kenny with FTR could work well.


----------



## Hitman1987

Better PPV than All out but nothing special other than the Bucks match:

Kenny vs Hangman
I’m a huge fan of both but this was lacklustre for me, solid enough match but no in ring story, psychology or heat/animosity, it was basically like 2 good wrestlers who had never met before having a match, Kenny wins and then leaves. Don Callis was awesome, hard to listen to commentary after he left, Excalibur fucking sucks. Kenny also seemed off the pace compared to NJPW and earlier AEW matches against Pac/Mox. His moves looked less crisp, possibly due to his weight gain or injury, I felt the same about his match with Penta. Some people say they didn’t go all out because that will happen at a later date but this has already lasted a year, what is it going to take for these 2 to show that they dislike each other and actually try to hurt each other.

Bucks vs FTR
MOTN for me, and I was very surprised as I hate everything about the Bucks. It goes to show though that a clash of styles can be awesome when booked correctly. Wheeler was fucking awesome, shoulder tackle through ropes and springboard 450 were particular highlights. Only thing that ruined this for me was the stipulation, would have worked a lot better not knowing that the Bucks were winning beforehand. No issue with Bucks winning as was going to happen at some point, single super kick with damaged ankle a bit far fetched for finish considering they spam 10 double super kicks every match but still enjoyed the match. Commentary also did a terrible job by not bringing enough attention to hangman being in the tunnel, it was like they wasn’t sure if he was there or not.

Darby vs Cody
Decent match and glad Darby won because now the TNT title can drop down the card and give others a chance to shine/become established. I honestly thought I was watching Hogan vs Rock with the passing of the torch (TNT title) at the end, would it really have hurt Cody to take a clean loss to the coffin drop and roll out of the ring and go to the back like everybody else and give Darby his moment. 

Sammy vs Hardy
Worst match I’ve ever watched, Matt Hardy really is a piece of shit going over Sammy here and making a mockery of wrestling in general. For me, Matt Hardy has to be AEW’s worst signing.

MJF vs Jericho
Difficult to really care about a match where the winner gets to join the inner circle, where half of the inner circle were just fucking about with gangrel and fireworks. Anyway, match was poor and slow and it seems like MJF has lost some considerable muscle, that being said the ending was very intelligent and saved an otherwise poor match. I literally do not see the point of MJF and Wardlow being in inner circle when they already have a mouthpiece in Jericho, a young star in Sammy and a big guy in Hager.

Mox vs Kingston
Kingston turned up looking like a retired green power ranger. The match was standard Mox hardcore match and once again Mox looked like he didn’t even break a sweat. 

Then to close the show, instead of having Kenny attack Mox like on Mox’s debut, and add some heat to this feud, Kenny just comes out, points at the ring and walks back in tunnel clapping to crowd to say thanks. I really think somebody needs to take Kenny to one side and tell him to up his game because he is a shadow of the guy in NJPW/early AEW.

I’m not an AEW hater, and hope the show does well because it’s better for wrestling in general, but I now accept
that this show isn’t for me. I can’t dedicate 4-5 hours of my time each week for half hour or so of happiness.

Closing thoughts, keep telling em @bdon


----------



## Erik.

Great PPV.

Glad to see Darby win the belt.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

Enjoyed a lot of the PPV and yet again got my money's worth.

The Good :
Page v Omega, great opener. 
Oc v Silver, was a fun character match and the perfect opposite to the serious tones of the Page/Kenny match.
Ftr v Bucks was good storytelling with a fantastic finish. 
Cody v Darby, good match with the right result.. Would rather the Taz shenanigans take place on Dynamite so that Darbs could have his moment. 
The elite delition was a ton of fun. 
Mox v Eddie. What a war with some disgusting spots. I loved it. 

Bad:
Mjf v Jericho, aside from the clever finish I thought it was slow and I zoned out. 

Shida v Nyla. Worst match of the night for me. The moment Shida stopped selling a ten minute leg beat down, and started sprinting across the ring, I was done. I've never really clicked with the discount Asuka anayway and this sealed it for me. She goes on the skip list. Rose, is rose. 

Overall though, more than enough to put it down as a very good PPV.


----------



## Kishido

Jericho is a shell of his former self 

Really bad 

Overall great show


----------



## rbl85

Tell em' Hawk! said:


> Enjoyed a lot of the PPV and yet again got my money's worth.
> 
> The Good :
> Page v Omega, great opener.
> Oc v Silver, was a fun character match and the perfect opposite to the serious tones of the Page/Kenny match.
> Ftr v Bucks was good storytelling with a fantastic finish.
> Cody v Darby, good match with the right result.. Would rather the Taz shenanigans take place on Dynamite so that Darbs could have his moment.
> The elite delition was a ton of fun.
> Mox v Eddie. What a war with some disgusting spots. I loved it.
> 
> Bad:
> Mjf v Jericho, aside from the clever finish I thought it was slow and I zoned out.
> 
> Shida v Nyla. Worst match of the night for me. The moment Shida stopped selling a ten minute leg beat down, and started sprinting across the ring, I was done. * I've never really clicked with the discount Asuka* anayway and this sealed it for me. She goes on the skip list. Rose, is rose.
> 
> Overall though, more than enough to put it down as a very good PPV.


Nothing in common with Asuka....


----------



## Carter84

La Parka said:


> naw


Well that's good for my game as tbh it felt stupid winning the first game as it could have looked as if I were cheating which I didn't as I asked @optikk sucks to come on the board of three, and he tallies the scores for the game, @LifeInCattleClass did you enjoy the ppv, I can't get my stream on yet, bloody sick as I fell asleep due to oc v silver being a snooze fest bro.


----------



## stevem20

Some of it was okay, but -

1. Kenny Omega should be nowhere near the title. Bland, boring and overrated in the ring.
2. Young Bucks over FTR? Seems this company doesn’t want to be taken seriously. Young Bucks are so bland as well. 
3. Orange Cassidy. Just stop it.
4. Jericho will go down as a great, but wow is he having a terrible run just now. Embarrassing.


----------



## zkorejo

Hangman Kenny delivered. Awesome match. Loved it start to finish. Felt like it was a bit on the shorter side than what I expected. 

Youngbucks vs FTR was my motn. I loved it. Loved how both teams used finishers of their favorite tag teams on their opponents. Really showcased the different wrestling styles. Which is what the feud ultimately is all about. 

Cody/Darby. It was way better than what I expected. Surprising finish. I loved it. 

Mox/Kingston had a better build than the match itself tbh. I'm not complaining but last year's Omega/Mox was much more extreme than this one. Good match though. 

MJF Jericho.. it was what it was supposed to be. Ending was clever. Did its job. I'm interested in how they co exist.

Sammy vs Hardy was wacky hardy stuff. I really wanted Sammy to win this. I honestly don't understand how this feud with Matt has helped him in any way, shape or form. He was doing much better before Matt hardy. Now he has lost to him twice in a row. In a feud nobody cares about. I hope this is it. Sammy deserves better.


----------



## yeahright2

Bucks winning was the only way this could go, so sadly I´m not surprised.


----------



## omaroo

Decent ppv but stupidity again. Opening match and tag matches were good tbh

But why the fuck did hardy best Sammy AGAIN. If this isn't being buried then what is. Hardy sucks and needs to fuck off the piece of shit. He's terrible in every way. But TK is s Mark for him hence the booking decision.

Also big moments and debuts never happen on ppvs which brings ppvs down imo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was a great PPV

really enjoyed it

That Bucks v FTD was one of the best tag team matches ever - which proves again, the Bucks are legends (if you compare against FTR v CowMega)

Loved
OC v Silver
FTR v Bucks
Omega v Hangman
Cody v Darby

Was Good
Mox v Kingston
Serena v Kay
Jericho v MJF

Half-watched / Kinda Skipped
Elite Deletion
Shida v Nyla

All in all, a great PPV - can be the end of cinematic matches though, and Hardy can ffffuck off


----------



## 3venflow

So are they now have to run Mox vs Kenny on Dynamite? The next PPV is in LATE FEBRUARY and I don't see how they can hold it off that long.

My guess is they will make a specially themed edition of Dynamite and run it there.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Absolutely great PPV. AEW made all the right booking decisions, the matches were excellent, and the event felt BIG. Loved it through and through.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> Darby Allin is like 150 lbs but somehow his Tope Suicida looks like it hurts the most


Its because he puts his whole body shoulder first in it

best tope in the biz


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Carter84 said:


> Well that's good for my game as tbh it felt stupid winning the first game as it could have looked as if I were cheating which I didn't as I asked @optikk sucks to come on the board of three, and he tallies the scores for the game, @LifeInCattleClass did you enjoy the ppv, I can't get my stream on yet, bloody sick as I fell asleep due to oc v silver being a snooze fest bro.


9/10 for me bud

really enjoyed it


----------



## Carter84

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 9/10 for me bud
> 
> really enjoyed it


My stream crashed and won't load, I watched till I couldn't keep my eyes open bud, was knackered, glad you enjoyed the show, I'm gonna watch from where I left off ,,what's you're favourite match?? So far hangman and omega was real impressive, I'm also glad Cody dropped to Darby as he knew if all of the elite with Bucks and Kenny winning this could be, glad he has listened, now I wanna see a heel turn off him , wardlow turn face as there surely can't be two enforcers in Inner Circle, Sammy turn face too, I really don't get why Matt Won and put himself over, silver needs to leave DO soon as possible too as he has potential look wise, personality, charisma and can go in the ring, really looking forward to wed dynamite!

Have you heard the new show is coming? Any news about it? Thanks cattle!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Carter84 said:


> My stream crashed and won't load, I watched till I couldn't keep my eyes open bud, was knackered, glad you enjoyed the show, I'm gonna watch from where I left off ,,what's you're favourite match?? So far hangman and omega was real impressive, I'm also glad Cody dropped to Darby as he knew if all of the elite with Bucks and Kenny winning this could be, glad he has listened, now I wanna see a heel turn off him , wardlow turn face as there surely can't be two enforcers in Inner Circle, Sammy turn face too, I really don't get why Matt Won and put himself over, silver needs to leave DO soon as possible too as he has potential look wise, personality, charisma and can go in the ring, really looking forward to wed dynamite!
> 
> Have you heard the new show is coming? Any news about it? Thanks cattle!


i liked in order of preference

Bucks v FTR - and i’m happy the bucks won, imma fan
Kenny v Omega
Darby v Cody

those were the top 3

Bucks v FTR almost match of the year I think


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*This was PPV of the year for me. It delivered on ALL fronts - I was apprehensive about the lack of build, but the PPV itself was fantastic. I was also concerned that it would be disappointing like All Out*

It had:
the drama
The shock factor (Darby winning, Bucks winning)
Continued story development (like Page standing in the entrance tunnel after Bucks won). 
We had a style of match for all - slow+ methodical, hardcore, cinematic, fast-paced

Since they had Omega/Page at the beginning, I was half-expecting Omega to instate his title match at the end. Him coming out at the end was a nice moment, though. 

Seeing Page in the tunnel; I marked out. Page is still on his downfall. Let’s see him spiral down even further. I want to see him in the gutter on Dynamite. 

I was a bit disappointed about the compound match coming after that tag title match, but they had PNP, PVP, Gangrel and Shane Helms get involved and that’s when I started enjoying it more. Initially the crowd were also quiet - they still were, but I suspect that they were exhausted after that tag title match - just like myself. 

The action was high octane up until MJF Jericho - this was a bit boring for me. Jericho blew up after 5 minutes. He even struggled to kick out at some points. The ending to me fell flat. Probably the worst match on the card. Hager Wardlow interaction was fucking fantastic. I look forward to this storyline. 

Main event was brutal, as expected. Alcohol spot made me cringe. If you’ve ever had a cut and it got cleaned with rubbing alcohol….


----------



## Carter84

3venflow said:


> So are they now have to run Mox vs Kenny on Dynamite? The next PPV is in LATE FEBRUARY and I don't see how they can hold it off that long.
> 
> My guess is they will make a specially themed edition of Dynamite and run it there.


Hi there champ did u see the results, you tied 1st!! CONGRATULATIONS mate!


----------



## CtrlAltDel

3venflow said:


> So are they now have to run Mox vs Kenny on Dynamite? The next PPV is in LATE FEBRUARY and I don't see how they can hold it off that long.
> 
> My guess is they will make a specially themed edition of Dynamite and run it there.


Thanksgiving special or New Years special


----------



## Intimidator3

Great show. Only down match for me was the Hardy match, which I knew going in was gonna be a little too much for my taste. Gangrel tho.
Omega/Hangman was great. Loved how they pulled off the finisher.
Orange and Silver, I actually enjoyed this and I'm not the biggest fan of either. As far as not so serious stuff goes, I feel like this was done right. Silver is a trip, I think I'm starting to like him.
Cody vs Darby passed my expectations. Thought they had a great match.
Shida and Nyla was ok.
Jericho and MJF was a little disappointing but not bad. I liked the finish.
Bucks and FTR was surprisingly the match of the night for me. Great storytelling and nice finish.
Mox and Kingston was just what I was expected and I loved it. I was trying to figure out how one of these guys were supposed to say I Quit when it's hard to buy either saying it, but they pulled it off.

Great show overall, had fun watching it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Intimidator3 said:


> Silver is a trip, I think I'm starting to like him.


...... it has begun 

love to see it


----------



## 3venflow

Carter84 said:


> Hi there champ did u see the results, you tied 1st!! CONGRATULATIONS mate!


Yeah I did, thanks! Think Nyla/Shida is the only one I got wrong (happy to be wrong about that result though).


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its because he puts his whole body shoulder first in it
> 
> best tope in the biz


it's true. Plus, the heavyweights like Jon Moxley and Brodie Lee do _extremely_ safe looking topes

I dunno if you would call the tackle through the ropes Cash Wheeler did a tope suicida but that looked awesome both when he hit it and when he missed it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> it's true. Plus, the heavyweights like Jon Moxley and Brodie Lee do _extremely_ safe looking topes


mox looks like he literally does a less impactful clothesline when he does his

Darby just delivers his with venom - the benefits of being a smaller guy - he can put his whole frame into it


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mox looks like he literally does a less impactful clothesline when he does his
> 
> Darby just delivers his with venom - the benefits of being a smaller guy - he can put his whole frame into it


Half the time Mox just does a pattycake or like grabs them around the neck like a muay thai clinch


----------



## ECFuckinW

Hurricane helms got me to mark the fuck out haha OMG that got me to pop.Gangel was cool to see too,I actually enjoyed that match much more then I thought.Whole show was very good kudos AEW you killed it.


----------



## Wolf Mark

From the overall view of things I didn't watch the show but it seemed like they were well executed matches but with no heat. It was just guys showing up and doing things. There was no heat in Page and Kenny splitting up and there was none either during the match, I presume. I think you need SOME hate to make things memorable in wrestling in my opinion.


----------



## Geeee

bdon said:


> So, whose call was it to make Hangman and Omega go on first, which was a clear indicator they were not going to have the classic that one would expect? It isn’t the job of an opener. They’re just there to set the mood and get the crowd into things, but that story deserved so much more time.
> 
> It felt like another instance of “Hey Kenny, will you and your friend take the backseat on this one for us..?”


I have a feeling Kenny and Hangman made this call themselves, so they can hold something back for their eventual world title match.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Wasn't excited for the show at all until I saw the countdown show, they sold me with that, and holy fuck did I get my money's worth.

Easily worth the $50, hoping they can build off of this.

Videogame announcement Tuesday, Dynamite has Fenix/Penta 2, some good stuff this week.


----------



## omaroo

Dynamite has to really develop new storylines next week but just feel gona be a random show and lacklustre like all shows have been post ppv.


----------



## Hitman1987

Wolf Mark said:


> From the overall view of things I didn't watch the show but it seemed like they were well executed matches but with no heat. It was just guys showing up and doing things. There was no heat in Page and Kenny splitting up and there was none either during the match, I presume. I think you need SOME hate to make things memorable in wrestling in my opinion.


For me, story/heat is what makes the difference between a good match between 2 wrestlers and a great match between 2 friends/siblings/enemies/characters


----------



## ProjectGargano

omaroo said:


> Dynamite has to really develop new storylines next week but just feel gona be a random show and lacklustre like all shows have been post ppv.


Maybe we have PAC re-debut after the Lucha Bros match and an upcoming feud (Fenix and Pac vs Kingston and Fenix?)


----------



## PhilThePain

Is Eddie Kingston related to Kofi Kingston?


----------



## Mercian

The buy in wasnt upto much but at least we didnt have Sonny Kiss, Luther, Serpentico or Big Swole

Apparently musical madness or whatever it was called was one of the greatest Wrestling segments of all time? No, it made even more people hate you Jericho and lose your audience. Austin 3:16, Andre/Hogan press conference, Harley Race's bounty on Flair, et al it was not, you fat deluded inner city sweathog

Kenny Omega v Hangman Page was very watchable and faced paced, a good opener, didnt feel to me as long as the time it actually lasted, it did feel an arsenal of moves rather than a wrestling match but some of the counters were superb. For me its where Page goes next

Orange Cassidy v John Silver, for me this is where OC should be at best rather than getting title shots. John Silver was absolutely superb in charisma, moves, flow, pace, I usually knock his stature but he did everything great, a DO member with real character! OC did this like Jake Roberts in his glory days getting beat up throughout then hitting the finisher from nowhere. Two out of two and a positive OC match, really, thumbs up! OC looks like he's hitting the gym a little also

Cody Rhodes v Darby Allin was good and was built well, I dont like short reigned champions but putting the belt on a smaller guy like Darby gives a title more vulnerability thus more interesting. Im glad Cody didnt go heel, Arn Anderson does the square root of FU again. Love Tazz on the mike, and the after match beat up was good and although I predicted Hobbs to make the save it ws a good way to kep the Team Tazz feud keep brewing and Hell lets hope for Wargames or something somewhere down the line. Was Ricky Starks wearing Womens flat shoes? What is it with AEW and dress? 

Hikaru Shida v Nyla Rose was OK although a little long, the best bit was the aftermath-I dont really want to see face Nyla, perhaps Vicki should take on Abadon and keep saying "Thats the killer instincy you lack Nyla" , at least that way we can taste the face turn waters

Announced Dynamite matches were good, Allie looked superb in that white dress

Young Bucks v FTR was good although I dislike the Bucks style but FTR do make all look better, for me I hope both teams trade this belt a few times and the feud does not stop here

Matt Hardy v Sammy Guevara was fucking awful, I had loved Sammi's work on Dynamite a rising star no doubt and they have him lose to Billy Gunn's equal which does nothing. Stupid music in the background,this was like a shit awful no budget horror film that didnt make sense on any level, some sort of masturbatory fantasy of the booker and Im being kind- Jim Cornette will not be 

Adrian Adonis v MJF, I congratulate Jericho for letting the young talented guy get the win. Jericho is awful, yes the 2020 Jericho highlight reel is probably the 2020 Wrestlecrap winner. He's 50, yes and I see Wrestlers who are 60 in much superior condition on every level than this Buddy Rose lookalike. I feel sick and sad watching Jericho, having watched him since SMW to what he has become i'd rather watch Janela v Luther in an Iron Man match or Brandi v Mel in a submission match  Jericho currently is below Luther on my estimation chart

Jon Moxley v Eddie Kingston was Ok, good but nothing outstanding given the builld up felt like a Dynamite Match, can we lose thumb tacks in 2020 please? 

There was a lot of good, more good than bad, I hope the outcomes will lead into the next PPV being even better but I dont trust the booker


----------



## spiderguy252000

I’m so glad they decided to change the set and make it feel like a PPV. I was so disappointed in how bland All Out felt. It literally felt like a regular Dynamite. It didn’t help that the show had a cold open with no hype intro video. Looks like they listened to the complaints as both delivered on there front.


----------



## Geeee

Mercian said:


> The buy in wasnt upto much but at least we didnt have Sonny Kiss, Luther, Serpentico or Big Swole
> 
> Apparently musical madness or whatever it was called was one of the greatest Wrestling segments of all time? No, it made even more people hate you Jericho and lose your audience. Austin 3:16, Andre/Hogan press conference, Harley Race's bounty on Flair, et al it was not, you fat deluded inner city sweathog
> 
> Kenny Omega v Hangman Page was very watchable and faced paced, a good opener, didnt feel to me as long as the time it actually lasted, it did feel an arsenal of moves rather than a wrestling match but some of the counters were superb. For me its where Page goes next
> 
> Orange Cassidy v John Silver, for me this is where OC should be at best rather than getting title shots. John Silver was absolutely superb in charisma, moves, flow, pace, I usually knock his stature but he did everything great, a DO member with real character! OC did this like Jake Roberts in his glory days getting beat up throughout then hitting the finisher from nowhere. Two out of two and a positive OC match, really, thumbs up! OC looks like he's hitting the gym a little also
> 
> Cody Rhodes v Darby Allin was good and was built well, I dont like short reigned champions but putting the belt on a smaller guy like Darby gives a title more vulnerability thus more interesting. Im glad Cody didnt go heel, Arn Anderson does the square root of FU again. Love Tazz on the mike, and the after match beat up was good and although I predicted Hobbs to make the save it ws a good way to kep the Team Tazz feud keep brewing and Hell lets hope for Wargames or something somewhere down the line. Was Ricky Starks wearing Womens flat shoes? What is it with AEW and dress?
> 
> Hikaru Shida v Nyla Rose was OK although a little long, the best bit was the aftermath-I dont really want to see face Nyla, perhaps Vicki should take on Abadon and keep saying "Thats the killer instincy you lack Nyla" , at least that way we can taste the face turn waters
> 
> Announced Dynamite matches were good, Allie looked superb in that white dress
> 
> Young Bucks v FTR was good although I dislike the Bucks style but FTR do make all look better, for me I hope both teams trade this belt a few times and the feud does not stop here
> 
> Matt Hardy v Sammy Guevara was fucking awful, I had loved Sammi's work on Dynamite a rising star no doubt and they have him lose to Billy Gunn's equal which does nothing. Stupid music in the background,this was like a shit awful no budget horror film that didnt make sense on any level, some sort of masturbatory fantasy of the booker and Im being kind- Jim Cornette will not be
> 
> Adrian Adonis v MJF, I congratulate Jericho for letting the young talented guy get the win. Jericho is awful, yes the 2020 Jericho highlight reel is probably the 2020 Wrestlecrap winner. He's 50, yes and I see Wrestlers who are 60 in much superior condition on every level than this Buddy Rose lookalike. I feel sick and sad watching Jericho, having watched him since SMW to what he has become i'd rather watch Janela v Luther in an Iron Man match or Brandi v Mel in a submission match  Jericho currently is below Luther on my estimation chart
> 
> Jon Moxley v Eddie Kingston was Ok, good but nothing outstanding given the builld up felt like a Dynamite Match, can we lose thumb tacks in 2020 please?
> 
> There was a lot of good, more good than bad, I hope the outcomes will lead into the next PPV being even better but I dont trust the booker


I think Ricky Starks was wearing polished loafers and like those weird invisible socks


----------



## RainmakerV2

It was a solid ppv. 

Omega vs. Page was really good but felt weird for some reason. Never hit that 6th gear. 

Fuck the OC match.

Cody vs. Darby was fine, again, theyve had better matches. 

Shida vs. Nyla was okay, but god it went WAY too long and the finish just sucked. Britt needs the belt ASAP.

The Bucks vs. FTR was really good, but needed about 5 minutes shaved off it and got to the point of self indulgence with ALL the cut offs and the DIY stuff. Just too much. Plus the finish blew. Fuck that.

You know I could forgive the deletion match had Sammy won, but he didn't. So blow me. Plus acting like Sammys head exploded from the table fall was just uncalled for. Like cmon.

Jericho vs. MJF wasnt much of a match. Jericho needs to take a break. It was pretty much whatever.

The main event was a letdown to me. I mean, it was alright, but it wasnt some epic bloodbath like they built it to be. It also would help if they didnt do one of these at least every two weeks on Dynamite. Plus the finish looks dumb when Kingston isnt even bleeding from the face or neck at all afterwards.

No big triggers pulled besides the two title changes. Omega is still going transformation, MJF and the IC storyline seems to be just getting going instead of reaching a climax, Cody is still Cody.

Id give it a 7/10. It had some good hits.


----------



## TripleG

I really enjoyed the show last night. I give it a strong B+. 

- The preshow women's title match was good. AEW has recently made some good pick ups for the women, and hopefully we get that AEW-NWA Women's Title for Title match down the road because that could be the best thing they could do. 

- Main Card opens up with Hangman Vs. Omega which was really good and hopefully a preview for some World Title matches between these two in 2021. It didn't get crazy with the finisher kickouts, which is good, and they did some really cool counters and avoidances of the big moves. Omega going over wasn't a surprise, but the match was a good way to open up the show. 

- OC Vs. John Silver was a nice filler match and showcase for OC's antics. No more, no less. 

- Darby Vs. Cody was great and the title change legit surprised me. I also loved that they did a flash rollup as the finish...that's something that should happen more to be honest. Great great match, almost my favorite of the night (there's one other I really enjoyed), and the title change made it stand out even more. The post match beat down by Team Tazz is a nice continuation of Darby's issues with them, setting up some challengers for him, and its always good to see Will Hobbs show up too, haha. 

- Nyla Vs. Shida was awful, overly long, and sloppy towards the end. I did not like this at all and I didn't care about the result. 

- The Tag Title Match was wild and awesome fun with a nice blending of the two teams' styles, and alot of fun with them stealing past tag team finishers, to the delight of all us nerds that recognized it. It was stellar, and I LOVED that FTR lost after making the mistake to go for a high risk flippy move. Oops! Great match. 

- The Elite Deletion...basically, if you like the Broken Matt stuff, you'll like this. If you don't, you won't. I enjoy the mindless insanity of these things, and I'm not going to lie, I popped for Gangrel, lol. It was all in good fun, and they even repeated the spot from the last PPV where Matt got hurt as a way to finish off Sammy, which was a nice touch. 

- Jericho Vs. MJF was a fun battle of two guys trying to out heel each other, and I loved the finish as MJF was able to sucker Jericho into the loss. Now MJF is in the Inner Circle...where do things go from here???

- Kingston Vs. Moxley: The problem with Kingston is that he's an amazing promo, but only so-so in matches. This match was all around solid, but really just a fairly typical hardcore match that's slightly above backyard level, but lacked the real intensity and drama you would have expected out of these two given the promos. Still, it was solid and had some brutality. Ending the show with the a Mox/Omega teaser was fine.


----------



## bdon

TripleG said:


> - The Tag Title Match was wild and awesome fun with a nice blending of the two teams' styles, and alot of fun with them stealing past tag team finishers, to the delight of all us nerds that recognized it. It was stellar, and I LOVED that FTR lost after making the mistake to go for a high risk flippy move. Oops! Great match.


I hate cinematic matches, couldn’t stand Taker and AJ lowering themselves, Cena doing the bullshit funhouse garbage, stadium stampede, etc...

But I really did like the Elite Deletion. I expected garbage, got garbage kayfabe breaking bullshit, but it was comedy done right thanks to Hurricane Helms. Seeing Gangrel was cool. The “I had to come to AEW to finish this” line had me howling.

I grew up hating Attitude Era and “sports entertainment”, but I was genuinely “sports entertained”. Makes me wish I could have seen Mankind and Rock in a cinematic match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Bit late to the party, just watched the majority of it, didn’t really want to sit through the whole card last night.

Of the matches I watched...

Young Bucks vs FTR - ****1/2
Cody vs Darby Allin - ****1/4
Jon Moxley vs Eddie Kingston - ****
Kenny Omega vs Hangman Page - ***3/4
MJF vs Chris Jericho - ***

Young Bucks vs FTR was MOTN for me, would have rated it higher though if it wasn’t for a ridiculously nonsensical last five minutes.

Going off comments I feel people are underrating Cody vs Darby and overrating Omega vs Page. Cody vs Darby had much better storytelling, Omega vs Page lacked emotion and concentrated too much on moves and counters.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

I thought the show was quite good. None of the matches reached the highest heights of previous PPV's but a real consistent good entertaining wrestling PPV.

Page vs. Omega - 4.0 stars - Good match; but i think Page should have won. More appeal.. and i sense Omega will get the belt; and it will not be as successful as they had hoped. 

Silver vs. OC 3.25 - Solid, Fun match

Cody vs Darby 3.5 - Not sure why Cody won the belt back only to drop it to Darby. Seems like they had time to build a good Brodie vs. Darby match. 

Nyla vs. Shida 3.25

Bucks vs. FTR= 4.25 Really good; but not great imo. 

Hardy vs Sammy - 3.75 Another fun entertaining match. 

MJF vs. Jericho - 3.0 - Ironically probably the worst match on the show; but i liked the finish. 

Mox vs. Kingston - 3.75 - I'd probably even go higher, if i thought for 1 second Kingston had a shot of winning. Think Kingston/Mox delivered... although the same ole hardcore spots from Mox are getting old in my opinion and very predictable. 

Overall 9/10. Not easy to have a 3.5 hour show; with really nothing bad. I think some of the winners could have been different; but i enjoyed the show quite a bit. My favorite top to bottom AEW PPV to date. Good variety.


I noticed there were no real big name surprises; like they had kind of teased. Not cool.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Hitman1987 said:


> For me, story/heat is what makes the difference between a good match between 2 wrestlers and a great match between 2 friends/siblings/enemies/characters


AEW always go out of their way to avoid heat and storylines. I don't see the point in wanting guys to just go in there and just do moves. You have to raise the stakes. And when there's heat like Bucks vs FTR, they create heat at first and then it comes down and they do something pointless like have the Bucks super-kick people as a semi heel turn that muddy the water. You need to have constant heat non-stop. Page vs Omega kind of reminds me of Bobby Roode vs James Storm if the hate was not there. I am sure with talent like Page and Omega, the execution must have been good but Roode vs Storm was almost legendary.


----------



## Prosper

PHENOMENAL show last night. I couldn't watch till this morning but I was still as hyped going into it this morning as I was last night when I watched the Countdown show. Great PPV that made up for the Hardy stuff that left a bad taste in everyone's mouth at All Out. This may have been their best PPV since their inception. 


-Serena Deeb/Alysin Kay on the Buy In was pretty good. I haven't seen much from Kay in NWA but I liked her. Deeb is great in the ring and really has her submission prowess down. Marked out for Thunder Rosa making an appearance. Love that woman. At this point, we now know that she doesn't want to go to WWE because of them not allowing her to continue with her personal projects, so signing with AEW when her contract is up next year is most likely a lock. Signing Kay and Rosa will definitely bolster the division a lot more. Really liked the Kingston promo to follow this with the PAC name drop. 

-Omega/Hangman was incredible. MOTY candidate for sure but I think they can do even better. The match was super physical, they beat the shit out of each other. I was surprised at how much offense Hangman got in on Omega. Kenny kind of took a backseat to let Page dominate most of this match it seemed. I like that they started the show with this. Hoping for Omega to truly complete his heel turn in this build-up to the Moxley match at Revolution. Should be great. Dope ending with Hangman trying to get out of the One-Winged Angel, but eventually going down to it. Most protected finisher in wrestling. I can see Moxley being the first to kick out of it in February. 

-Silver/OC was surprisingly pretty good. Wasn't expecting much at all but they delivered in their own way. I liked the spot where Silver ripped OC's pockets out. The little guy also showed a lot of strength. Decent stuff.

-Darby/Cody was great. Loved everything about the match. A lot of drama and emotion in this one. Darby's entrance and face paint were cool as shit. Cody getting his last name back was a big moment for him and Justin Roberts made sure to let us know lol. Cody worked a heel in this match for sure, but he's been playing at a heel since coming back. The crowd booed him at multiple points. Darby is a big fan favorite though so that's to be expected regardless. Great selling and psychology in this match with Cody working the arm to perfection. He let Darby stick around for too long and ended up losing the gold in a moment that will go down as one of the best in AEW history. Darby winning was incredible. Cody winning would have gave him some big time go-away heat from a lot of people so great move pulling the trigger. It's moments like these that really make you miss full capacity crowds. Imagine the energy and the pop that the kid would have gotten. Holy shit. The look on Cody's face after losing was priceless. I loved all the Team Taz stuff to ensue afterwards too. Team Taz and Darby feuding over the TNT Title is gonna be great. Looking forward to Darby's title reign. 

-Shida/Rose was OK. Got a little sloppy at times though. I liked the leg work from Nyla and the Avalanche falcon arrow from Shida. There was a cool moment in this match where both women could have gone for the pin but both took the arrogant way out of continuing the match. Shida's devilish smile when she did it was cool. Big loss for Nyla though, especially after Vickie interfered multiple times. Not gonna lie I'm tired of Shida's reign personally. I'm ready for her to drop the gold to Britt. Hopefully it happens sooner rather than later. 

-Bucks/FTR was MOTN and another MOTY contender. This was definitely one of the best tag team matches I have ever seen up there with Omega/Hangman vs Bucks at Revolution. 5-star tag match easily that didn't disappoint. The Bucks get a lot of shit for no-selling but Matt did a very good job at selling last night. So did Dax with his hand. Great psychology in this one. Loved the part of the match where the Bucks used tag team moves from tag teams they grew up watching. This match was a celebration of tag team wrestling in a way. Awesome stuff. It doesn't really get any better than this. I really liked the call of making the Young Bucks the new champions. Year 2 is all about the Elite after Year One being all about building others up. There will be a 2nd and a 3rd match in the future between these 2 teams I'm sure of it. FTR will get their win back. The aftermatch was one of my favorite moments of the night. Omega came out to congratulate but in the background, you could see Hangman wanting to congratulate them but not being able to bring himself to make the whole walk to the ring. Such great storytelling with that one moment. He lost his friends, he lost to Omega, and he has nothing left but that glass of whiskey to drown in. Hangman is gonna spiral down hard and have his redemption story next year, hopefully going over Omega to win the gold. 

-Sammy/Hardy was fun. Started off slow and thought it would be a dud but when Gangrel, IC, Hurricane, and PP showed up, it got to be very enjoyable and entertaining. The firework attacks were awesome lol. The crowd really had a good time with this. Didn't like Hardy going over at all though. Sammy needed the win more. I'm glad they are putting an end to the feud. Sammy can now move on to better feuds and angles. 

-Jericho/MJF got a little boring at times. Jericho has really slowed down. He's 50 years old though so what can we really expect. Glad that MJF picked up the win here. Now that he's in the Inner Circle, they can go multiple ways in how they want to tell the story. I'm hoping they keep MJF & Wardlow together and just have the IC turn on Jericho for letting him in. Then have Jericho leave and come back as a babyface. He's essentially already turned honestly. The crowd was hot for him tonight and can't help cheering the guy.

-Kingston/Moxley was great. Loved the emotion in this one. The thumbtack and alcohol spots made me cringe a little. The barbwire bulldog chokehold was a great ending. Going into this I didn't expect anything on the level of Moxley and Omega's hardcore match last year but this one didn't disappoint. Love the storytelling and the back and forth shit talk. Even the referee who knew Eddie got a little emotional at the end. Pretty good main event. Omega coming out to confront Moxley was good. 

*Overall: 9/10* 

Looking like a dope Fallout show this Wednesday with Butcher/Blade vs Natural Nightmares in their NO DQ match, Red Velvet vs Tay Conti, and Penta/Fenix 2. Looking forward to seeing the new tag and TNT champs as well. And Hangman's segment should be good. Dynamite is about to be a completely different show with 2 titles changing hands last night.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PhilThePain said:


> Is Eddie Kingston related to Kofi Kingston?


dude, please.... not again


----------



## Wolf Mark

prosperwithdeen said:


> PHENOMENAL show last night. I couldn't watch till this morning but I was still as hyped going into it this morning as I was last night when I watched the Countdown show. Great PPV that made up for the Hardy stuff that left a bad taste in everyone's mouth at All Out. This may have been their best PPV since their inception.
> 
> 
> -Serena Deeb/Alysin Kay on the Buy In was pretty good. I haven't seen much from Kay in NWA but I liked her. Deeb is great in the ring and really has her submission prowess down. Marked out for Thunder Rosa making an appearance. Love that woman. At this point, we now know that she doesn't want to go to WWE because of them not allowing her to continue with her personal projects, so signing with AEW when her contract is up next year is most likely a lock. Signing Kay and Rosa will definitely bolster the division a lot more. Really liked the Kingston promo to follow this with the PAC name drop.
> 
> -Omega/Hangman was incredible. MOTY candidate for sure but I think they can do even better. The match was super physical, they beat the shit out of each other. I was surprised at how much offense Hangman got in on Omega. Kenny kind of took a backseat to let Page dominate most of this match it seemed. I like that they started the show with this. Hoping for Omega to truly complete his heel turn in this build-up to the Moxley match at Revolution. Should be great. Dope ending with Hangman trying to get out of the One-Winged Angel, but eventually going down to it. Most protected finisher in wrestling. I can see Moxley being the first to kick out of it in February.
> 
> -Silver/OC was surprisingly pretty good. Wasn't expecting much at all but they delivered in their own way. I liked the spot where Silver ripped OC's pockets out. The little guy also showed a lot of strength. Decent stuff.
> 
> -Darby/Cody was great. Loved everything about the match. A lot of drama and emotion in this one. Darby's entrance and face paint were cool as shit. Cody getting his last name back was a big moment for him and Justin Roberts made sure to let us know lol. Cody worked a heel in this match for sure, but he's been playing at a heel since coming back. The crowd booed him at multiple points. Darby is a big fan favorite though so that's to be expected regardless. Great selling and psychology in this match with Cody working the arm to perfection. He let Darby stick around for too long and ended up losing the gold in a moment that will go down as one of the best in AEW history. Darby winning was incredible. Cody winning would have gave him some big time go-away heat from a lot of people so great move pulling the trigger. It's moments like these that really make you miss full capacity crowds. Imagine the energy and the pop that the kid would have gotten. Holy shit. The look on Cody's face after losing was priceless. I loved all the Team Taz stuff to ensue afterwards too. Team Taz and Darby feuding over the TNT Title is gonna be great. Looking forward to Darby's title reign.
> 
> -Shida/Rose was OK. Got a little sloppy at times though. I liked the leg work from Nyla and the Avalanche falcon arrow from Shida. There was a cool moment in this match where both women could have gone for the pin but both took the arrogant way out of continuing the match. Shida's devilish smile when she did it was cool. Big loss for Nyla though, especially after Vickie interfered multiple times. Not gonna lie I'm tired of Shida's reign personally. I'm ready for her to drop the gold to Britt. Hopefully it happens sooner rather than later.
> 
> -Bucks/FTR was MOTN and another MOTY contender. This was definitely one of the best tag team matches I have ever seen up there with Omega/Hangman vs Bucks at Revolution. 5-star tag match easily that didn't disappoint. The Bucks get a lot of shit for no-selling but Matt did a very good job at selling last night. So did Dax with his hand. Great psychology in this one. Loved the part of the match where the Bucks used tag team moves from tag teams they grew up watching. This match was a celebration of tag team wrestling in a way. Awesome stuff. It doesn't really get any better than this. I really liked the call of making the Young Bucks the new champions. Year 2 is all about the Elite after Year One being all about building others up. There will be a 2nd and a 3rd match in the future between these 2 teams I'm sure of it. FTR will get their win back. The aftermatch was one of my favorite moments of the night. Omega came out to congratulate but in the background, you could see Hangman wanting to congratulate them but not being able to bring himself to make the whole walk to the ring. Such great storytelling with that one moment. He lost his friends, he lost to Omega, and he has nothing left but that glass of whiskey to drown in. Hangman is gonna spiral down hard and have his redemption story next year, hopefully going over Omega to win the gold.
> 
> -Sammy/Hardy was fun. Started off slow and thought it would be a dud but when Gangrel, IC, Hurricane, and PP showed up, it got to be very enjoyable and entertaining. The firework attacks were awesome lol. The crowd really had a good time with this. Didn't like Hardy going over at all though. Sammy needed the win more. I'm glad they are putting an end to the feud. Sammy can now move on to better feuds and angles.
> 
> *-Jericho/MJF got a little boring at times. Jericho has really slowed down. He's 50 years old though so what can we really expect. Glad that MJF picked up the win here. Now that he's in the Inner Circle, they can go multiple ways in how they want to tell the story. I'm hoping they keep MJF & Wardlow together and just have the IC turn on Jericho for letting him in. Then have Jericho leave and come back as a babyface. He's essentially already turned honestly. The crowd was hot for him tonight and can't help cheering the guy.*
> 
> -Kingston/Moxley was great. Loved the emotion in this one. The thumbtack and alcohol spots made me cringe a little. The barbwire bulldog chokehold was a great ending. Going into this I didn't expect anything on the level of Moxley and Omega's hardcore match last year but this one didn't disappoint. Love the storytelling and the back and forth shit talk. Even the referee who knew Eddie got a little emotional at the end. Pretty good main event. Omega coming out to confront Moxley was good.
> 
> *Overall: 9/10*
> 
> Looking like a dope Fallout show this Wednesday with Butcher/Blade vs Natural Nightmares in their NO DQ match, Red Velvet vs Tay Conti, and Penta/Fenix 2. Looking forward to seeing the new tag and TNT champs as well. And Hangman's segment should be good. Dynamite is about to be a completely different show with 2 titles changing hands last night.


Logically you have a group like the Inner Circle who don't like a guy MJF but their leader likes him. They do a match to see who will win and if MJF wins, he's in the group and he does win. They must be thinking "look we don't like this guy and our leader wants him in, he likes him more than us and also he loses against that guy, he's a loser for losing to him and OC". Why would they like and respect Chris at this point? I could see them beating Jericho up next Dynamite with a shocked MJF cause he likes Jericho very much. Then Inner Circle would still allow MJF to stay but not as leader(for the time being). Maybe there could be an election over the next few months to pick a new leader. 

It's a shame that OC didn't win the TNT belt cause you could have had MJF wrestle OC for the TNT belt and win and bring in the title to the Inner Circle to prove a point like "your former leader couldn't beat this guy but I did".


----------



## Hitman1987

Wolf Mark said:


> AEW always go out of their way to avoid heat and storylines. I don't see the point in wanting guys to just go in there and just do moves. You have to raise the stakes. And when there's heat like Bucks vs FTR, they create heat at first and then it comes down and they do something pointless like have the Bucks super-kick people as a semi heel turn that muddy the water. You need to have constant heat non-stop. Page vs Omega kind of reminds me of Bobby Roode vs James Storm if the hate was not there. I am sure with talent like Page and Omega, the execution must have been good but Roode vs Storm was almost legendary.


They tend to lay the foundations for what could be a great blood feud, then diffuse the situation and muddy the waters to drag it out a bit, then the fans don’t really know who to hate as you can’t really tell if the 2 people involved actually hate each other, then some third parties get involved to prolong it further and it takes the focus off the 2 people originally feuding, then they bring it all back together quickly for the match and it just becomes a dynamite type match between 2 good wrestlers but there’s no heat because the build has been so unclear and people don’t know who to cheer/boo.

Hangman cost Kenny his tag title and his friends a number one contender match, if that isn’t enough to hit him over the head with a steel chair I don’t know what is, yet it just ended up just Kenny walking out at all out, then pretending he didn’t really exist until tournament, then having a brief stare down at go home show and then a heatless match at Full gear which ended clean. I just expected a big payoff and didn’t really get it.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Hitman1987 said:


> They tend to lay the foundations for what could be a great blood feud, then diffuse the situation and muddy the waters to drag it out a bit, then the fans don’t really know who to hate as you can’t really tell if the 2 people involved actually hate each other, then some third parties get involved to prolong it further and it takes the focus off the 2 people originally feuding, then they bring it all back together quickly for the match and it just becomes a dynamite type match between 2 good wrestlers but there’s no heat because the build has been so unclear and people don’t know who to cheer/boo.
> 
> Hangman cost Kenny his tag title and his friends a number one contender match, if that isn’t enough to hit him over the head with a steel chair I don’t know what is, yet it just ended up just Kenny walking out at all out, then pretending he didn’t really exist until tournament, then having a brief stare down at go home show and then a heatless match at Full gear which ended clean. I just expected a big payoff and didn’t really get it.


In AEW there's never any payoffs. 😂 

The whole thing with FTR, the Bucks, Omega and Page should have been so simple to pull of. In fact it could have been incredible when you put all the pieces together, they could have brought the heat to incredible levels. With even maybe including Cody in there with a heel turn on his part maybe siding with FTR. It's almost as if there is never character growth and any conclusions to stories. It's just matches. I also find hilarious that Shawn Spears is Tully's bodyguard and he never was included in any of it. You have a heel tag team in FTR who are in the mold of backstabbing Tully Blanchard and they have a third party in Spears and he never helps them in matches or beatdowns? He was there when FTR attacked the Rock N Roll Express, right? 

TK said he was a fan of WCW but he took out all the things that were exciting about this company, it seems.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Wolf Mark said:


> In AEW there's never any payoffs. 😂
> 
> The whole thing with FTR, the Bucks, Omega and Page should have been so simple to pull of. In fact it could have been incredible when you put all the pieces together, they could have brought the heat to incredible levels. With even maybe including Cody in there with a heel turn on his part maybe siding with FTR. It's almost as if there is never character growth and any conclusions to stories. It's just matches. I also find hilarious that Shawn Spears is Tully's bodyguard and he never was included in any of it. You have a heel tag team in FTR who are in the mold of backstabbing Tully Blanchard and they have a third party in Spears and he never helps them in matches or beatdowns? He was there when FTR attacked the Rock N Roll Express, right?
> 
> TK said he was a fan of WCW but he took out all the things that were exciting about this company, it seems.


Storylines on dramas usually end with the same cloudy conclusion. it keeps things open and allows for revisiting later.


----------



## Wolf Mark

optikk sucks said:


> Storylines on dramas usually end with the same cloudy conclusion. it keeps things open and allows for revisiting later.


I feel like we have been saying this forever but it never lead to anything. 

At the end of the day it's just matches that we forget a week later.


----------



## shandcraig

When does everyone think cody will turn


----------



## EmbassyForever

Great show. The big matches delivered and most of the booking decisions were on point.
Really looking forward to see how they handle Darby's title run and Mox/Omega II should be awesome. The story is definitely there.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

It was a solid PPV for me. I hyped myself into thinking it would be an All Timer and it wasn't. No classic matches that I'll rewatch for years to come. That said pretty much every match delivered in some way and there is nothing wrong with a card that has ~6 good matches even if none were great. I desperately hope they can have Mox and Kenny feud until DoN.


----------



## One Shed

shandcraig said:


> When does everyone think cody will turn


I think they are really still holding out on the major stuff in hopes crowds will return early next year. I think the answer is based on that.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Wolf Mark said:


> I feel like we have been saying this forever but it never lead to anything.
> 
> At the end of the day it's just matches that we forget a week later.


Cody Darby is a good example where a muddy ending allowed them to revisit the feud.
Moxley Omega is another one.
MJF Cody will be revisited.
so will hangman Omega.

I think one muddy ending is ok. The revisit must then be conclusive. After that is excessive.


----------



## Hitman1987

Wolf Mark said:


> In AEW there's never any payoffs. 😂
> 
> The whole thing with FTR, the Bucks, Omega and Page should have been so simple to pull of. In fact it could have been incredible when you put all the pieces together, they could have brought the heat to incredible levels. With even maybe including Cody in there with a heel turn on his part maybe siding with FTR. It's almost as if there is never character growth and any conclusions to stories. It's just matches. I also find hilarious that Shawn Spears is Tully's bodyguard and he never was included in any of it. You have a heel tag team in FTR who are in the mold of backstabbing Tully Blanchard and they have a third party in Spears and he never helps them in matches or beatdowns? He was there when FTR attacked the Rock N Roll Express, right?
> 
> TK said he was a fan of WCW but he took out all the things that were exciting about this company, it seems.


The build for FTR vs Bucks and Omega vs Page was harder to fuck up but they managed it, luckily the FTR vs Bucks match lived up to the hype otherwise it could’ve gone down as one of the worst dream matches of all time.

As for Spears, if you don’t watch dark, which most don’t, then you would have been pretty confused on the go home show when he turned up with Tully on a double figure winning streak to face Scorpio Sky.

They expect you to put a lot of dots together yourself but can’t tell the story properly when they need to.


----------



## Klitschko

I wanted to do a quick little review of the ppv from the matches I saw and put out some ratings. I ended up skipping some.

Kenny Omega vs Adam Page
Rating - ☆☆☆☆
Really good opener but far from a classic that we were all expecting. Really felt like they were holding back a bit because they didn't really blow their whole moveset and the match wasn't that long.

OC vs Silver
- skipped
I dont like either guy so I skipped, but apparently it was decent.

Shida vs Nyla Rose
Rating - skipped
I skipped this. If AEW doesn't care about its women's division, why should anybody else?

TNT championship
Cody Rhodes vs Darby Allin
Rating - ☆☆☆3/4
Great match. Really good selling from Darby. Cody played a great heel, and there was a few times where I thought Cody would win for sure. Great ending as well. Also loved what happened after the match with team Tazz.

Hardy vs Sammy
Rating - skipped
The whole feud died after their tables match for me. Just had no interest at all in this.

AEW tag championships
Young Bucks vs FTR
-match rating - ☆☆☆☆1\4
Motn and a hell of a match. Surprisingly good selling by the Bucks of the leg. Great high spots, and some believable near falls. Didnt like how the ending came from a regular super kick after they threw all those huge moves at each other, and the first half of the match was kind of slow, but great match overall. 

MJF vs Chris Jericho
Match rating- skipped
Did not care about this feud at all and did not expect anything out of 2020 Jericho. 

Aew world title 
Jon Moxley vs Eddie Kingston
Match rating- ☆☆☆1\2
Good solid match, but not as brutal as I thought it would be. The thing that kept pulling me out of the match was the clearly gimmicked barbed wire that couldn't even puncture anyone and the announcers selling it like something brutal. Just looked like a plastic toy to me.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Just saw FTR-Bucks. Matt didn't even sell the superkick at the end from Cash. Indy wrestling at its finest, get beat by moves then recover like a zombie like nothing happened. Match was fine but I wish they would take away this type of stuff.


----------



## shandcraig

Two Sheds said:


> I think they are really still holding out on the major stuff in hopes crowds will return early next year. I think the answer is based on that.



Personally think larger crowds will not be happening at all early next year


----------



## PavelGaborik

Very good PPV, but they have to cut the lows if they want to put out an all timer. 

Keep Nyla away and stay away from cinematic garbage and this easily would've been a 9.5/10 for me. 



It was still very good, no duds from any of the most hyped matches, they all delivered.


----------



## rbl85

Wolf Mark said:


> Just saw FTR-Bucks. *Matt didn't even sell the superkick at the end from Cash*. Indy wrestling at its finest, get beat by moves then recover like a zombie like nothing happened. Match was fine but I wish they would take away this type of stuff.


He was dead in the middle of the ring, what more do you want him to do.....


----------



## Chip Chipperson

So I didn't watch the entire PPV but high praise so I will give AEW the "kudos" that people seemingly want me to give them. Good job on putting a good PPV together that is being touted as PPV of the year by some of the more excitable types.

What I did watch is the insanity was Matt Hardy Vs Sammy Guevara and I FUCKING LOVED IT.

...Not serious

The hologram scene will be in The Rise and Fall of AEW Documentary when they talk about the silly shit they did.

The shot at Cornette on live PPV is unprofessional and amateurish.

Hardy making fun of long term story telling despite being an amusing shot at Tony Khan is unprofessional and amateurish

The lake of reincarnation of whatever it is once again making an appearance as Shane Helms reverts from a WWE character to another WWE character

The drone running interference

The making light of the heavily criticised spot where Hardy busted the back of his head open and almost died on PPV.

The making light of the heavily criticised spot where Hardy got legitimately hit in the face with a chair.

The ageing former WWE star beating the young upstart.

The implication that they've killed Sammy and dumped the body.

The fact they gave close to 30 minutes to this bullshit

---

Just bad. With AEW it seems like if they'd cut Nyla/Shida (Go with Kay/Shida), Silver/OC and the Hardy match and filled it with something half decent they could've put on a truly phenomenal PPV but instead they insist on separating the wrestling with stupid garbage like this.

Again, taking nothing away, seemingly a great PPV but once again stupid shit has to be involved.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> So I didn't watch the entire PPV but high praise so I will give AEW the "kudos" that people seemingly want me to give them. Good job on putting a good PPV together that is being touted as PPV of the year by some of the more excitable types.
> 
> What I did watch is the insanity was Matt Hardy Vs Sammy Guevara and I FUCKING LOVED IT.
> 
> ...Not serious
> 
> The hologram scene will be in The Rise and Fall of AEW Documentary when they talk about the silly shit they did.
> 
> The shot at Cornette on live PPV is unprofessional and amateurish.
> 
> Hardy making fun of long term story telling despite being an amusing shot at Tony Khan is unprofessional and amateurish
> 
> The lake of reincarnation of whatever it is once again making an appearance as Shane Helms reverts from a WWE character to another WWE character
> 
> The drone running interference
> 
> The making light of the heavily criticised spot where Hardy busted the back of his head open and almost died on PPV.
> 
> The making light of the heavily criticised spot where Hardy got legitimately hit in the face with a chair.
> 
> The ageing former WWE star beating the young upstart.
> 
> The implication that they've killed Sammy and dumped the body.
> 
> The fact they gave close to 30 minutes to this bullshit
> 
> ---
> 
> Just bad. With AEW it seems like if they'd cut Nyla/Shida (Go with Kay/Shida), Silver/OC and the Hardy match and filled it with something half decent they could've put on a truly phenomenal PPV but instead they insist on separating the wrestling with stupid garbage like this.
> 
> Again, taking nothing away, seemingly a great PPV but once again stupid shit has to be involved.


I knew you weren’t going to like it. I would have normally hated it, but I think the stupidity of the “fireworks battle” topped with Hurricane and Gangrel additions made me say “fuck it” and just went with it.


----------



## Wolf Mark

rbl85 said:


> He was dead in the middle of the ring, what more do you want him to do.....


Yea and then he got better. lol


----------



## Jman55

bdon said:


> I knew you weren’t going to like it. I would have normally hated it, but I think the stupidity of the “fireworks battle” topped with Hurricane and Gangrel additions made me say “fuck it” and just went with it.


That's what I tend to do....I have been a reasonable critic of AEW Matt Hardy for a while never wanted him to sign as an on screen talent in the first place and still hold firm he shouldn't have but....yeah I also kinda enjoyed that match but for the opposite reason, cause though it was still a deletion match with typical wackiness that got overboard at times there was the skeleton of an honestly brutal fight in there that was good enough to keep me interested....I might be insane and delusional and saw something completely different to what everyone else did though do not discount that possibility.


----------



## rbl85

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea and then he got better. lol


Like any wrestler after a move....


----------



## bdon

Jman55 said:


> That's what I tend to do....I have been a reasonable critic of AEW Matt Hardy for a while never wanted him to sign as an on screen talent in the first place and still hold firm he shouldn't have but....yeah I also kinda enjoyed that match but for the opposite reason, cause though it was still a deletion match with typical wackiness that got overboard at times there was the skeleton of an honestly brutal fight in there that was good enough to keep me interested....I might be insane and delusional and saw something completely different to what everyone else did though do not discount that possibility.


No, I agree. That could have been a good match without the wacky shit.


----------



## Wolf Mark

rbl85 said:


> Like any wrestler after a move....


Not after a super-kick. Matt get kicked. Then Cash does a flying move and boom suddenly Matt gets better. It was a great match but the finish just did not make sense.


----------



## CM Buck

Geeee said:


> it's true. Plus, the heavyweights like Jon Moxley and Brodie Lee do _extremely_ safe looking topes
> 
> I dunno if you would call the tackle through the ropes Cash Wheeler did a tope suicida but that looked awesome both when he hit it and when he missed it
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Nah not a tope. You've seen it done by big E. It was a shout out to them


----------



## alex0816

FTR vs the Bucks was fucking epic and honestly should have main evented. no one say the Bucks don't sell again. Matt sold his leg the whole match even in the end. he hit a super kick and instantly grabbed his leg as he fell for the pin.

the matches these 2 have the better imo


----------



## thorn123

like a few people have said, remove the cinematic match, the women's match and the OC match and it was a great ppv. I guess OC is over so he will continue to appear. I like women's wrestling - I wish they would get it right. I don't hate Hardy but he should be putting people over and lets forget these cinematic matches. I quite like cameos from past greats  wrestlers


----------



## Joe Gill

FTR vs Bucks was one of the best tag matches ive ever seen


----------



## TripleG

Gotta admit, I popped like a madman for FTR breaking out the Steiner Bulldog, haha.


----------



## Purple Haze

Great PPV, not a single bad match from what i saw, and the booking was great.


----------



## Unityring

I just finished watching Full Gear ⚙ 
Skipped the OC match and Matt Hardy’s match,and watched about 1min of the women’s match.
I really enjoyed all the matches 🤗 can’t help but think how good they could of been with a crowd.i really hope we see The Young Bucks vs FTR in front of an audience,match of the night for me.
Closely followed by Darby vs Cody.The top rope Cross Rhodes was insane.
I haven’t really been watching Dynamite,it hasn’t looked great but every PPV from AEW I’ve got has been pretty decent.worth it for mine 🔥


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DaveRA said:


> like a few people have said, remove the cinematic match, the women's match and the OC match and it was a great ppv. I guess OC is over so he will continue to appear. I like women's wrestling - I wish they would get it right. I don't hate Hardy but he should be putting people over and lets forget these cinematic matches. I quite like cameos from past greats  wrestlers


You know who else was over though? Forgive the dated reference but I watched it weekly about a decade ago because they'd rerun it here in Australia.

Happy Days, The Fonz was totally over but they very rarely centered an episode around him. They tried an animated spin off with him and it only lasted a year. Fonzie was best used as a support character (One of the best ever actually) and to pop up, get applauded, do a catchphrase and make his weekly appearance.

Kramer from Seinfeld also, he was super over and everyone adored him but he didn't often do very much except for the occasional episode that gave him something major to do. He was always a really good support character just like Fonz.

That's what Orange should be. He should be the guy who turns up and goes "Ayeeee" or jumps into the room aggressively and OCCASIONALLY is involved in a story line that isn't too important.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> You know who else was over though? Forgive the dated reference but I watched it weekly about a decade ago because they'd rerun it here in Australia.
> 
> Happy Days, The Fonz was totally over but they very rarely centered an episode around him. They tried an animated spin off with him and it only lasted a year. Fonzie was best used as a support character (One of the best ever actually) and to pop up, get applauded, do a catchphrase and make his weekly appearance.
> 
> Kramer from Seinfeld also, he was super over and everyone adored him but he didn't often do very much except for the occasional episode that gave him something major to do. He was always a really good support character just like Fonz.
> 
> That's what Orange should be. He should be the guy who turns up and goes "Ayeeee" or jumps into the room aggressively and OCCASIONALLY is involved in a story line that isn't too important.


Exactly, and I made a similar reference using the kid on Roseanne, “DJ”. He was only used to pop-in, make a funny comment roasting the family, and out of the scene.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> Exactly, and I made a similar reference using the kid on Roseanne, “DJ”. He was only used to pop-in, make a funny comment roasting the family, and out of the scene.


For the people who like Orange it's too much of a good thing and for those who hate Orange it's turning them away.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> You know who else was over though? Forgive the dated reference but I watched it weekly about a decade ago because they'd rerun it here in Australia.
> 
> Happy Days, The Fonz was totally over but they very rarely centered an episode around him. They tried an animated spin off with him and it only lasted a year. Fonzie was best used as a support character (One of the best ever actually) and to pop up, get applauded, do a catchphrase and make his weekly appearance.
> 
> Kramer from Seinfeld also, he was super over and everyone adored him but he didn't often do very much except for the occasional episode that gave him something major to do. He was always a really good support character just like Fonz.
> 
> That's what Orange should be. He should be the guy who turns up and goes "Ayeeee" or jumps into the room aggressively and OCCASIONALLY is involved in a story line that isn't too important.


And we should all remember that Fonz jumping the shark while water skiing led to that phrase becoming the staple in the industry for a show beginning its decline. And the reason for that was they did something that strayed way outside of what made it popular in the first place.


----------



## Jman55

Chip Chipperson said:


> For the people who like Orange it's too much of a good thing and for those who hate Orange it's turning them away.


Exactly as someone who likes OC....yeesh that Jericho feud was not it for me, the Silver feud on the other hand as a fun midcard comedy angle (even if framed around the TNT title which eh) was a lot of fun and a much better use of OC for me (and even got me to like Silver a bit as was not really with the other big fans on him till now....though again that's in these smaller midcard doses if I saw silver beating Jericho once again I'd not be impressed)


----------



## La Parka

The NWA women’s title should’ve been on the main card.

Cinematic match and OC match should’ve been on the preshow. Most die hard fans watch the preshow and that’s probably the only audience that would enjoy OC or the cinematic match.


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> The NWA women’s title should’ve been on the main card.
> 
> Cinematic match and OC match should’ve been on the preshow. Most die hard fans watch the preshow and that’s probably the only audience that would enjoy OC or the cinematic match.


I actually disagree with this. When you call your preshow the "Buy-In" it exists to excite people who may not have already bought the show to buy it right? Who is going to see Trashidy fighting an Oompa Loompa or Matt Hardy insulting everyone who has every liked wrestling and want to lose $50? The women's match they presented on the Buy-In was actually good. The other two matches simply never should have happened anywhere at any time.


----------



## Geeee

Wolf Mark said:


> Just saw FTR-Bucks. Matt didn't even sell the superkick at the end from Cash. Indy wrestling at its finest, get beat by moves then recover like a zombie like nothing happened. Match was fine but I wish they would take away this type of stuff.


Cash fucked around before going for the 450. It also took him a bit to prepare himself for it because this shit is way out of his wheelhouse.

I think Matt got a realistic amount of time to recover and IMO this finish was great.

If anything, Matt should get credit for selling Cash's kick so well that it made you think he should go to the hospital or something.


----------



## bdon

Geeee said:


> Cash fucked around before going for the 450. It also took him a bit to prepare himself for it because this shit is way out of his wheelhouse.
> 
> I think Matt got a realistic amount of time to recover and IMO this finish was great.
> 
> If anything, Matt should get credit for selling Cash's kick so well that it made you think he should go to the hospital or something.


Cash definitely gave somewhere between 30 seconds and a minute of time for Matt to recover and react.


----------



## Dickhead1990

I really enjoyed the PPV as a whole and thought the matches were great. I have to say that I am super impressed with FTR as of late, and especially during the match. It's truly great to see them live up to their hype and show how good they are. Also, it's great to see a team legitimately throwback to some of the great teams of the 80's/early 90's too. 

I especially liked the touches for including team moves from tag teams that inspired them and was really shocked to see the DIY reference - which was even acknowledged on commentary too! As great as it is to see the Young Bucks as champs, I wanted to see more of FTR at the top.


----------



## Shock Street

I fell asleep during the intros of the Bucks and FTR match and only woke up to the sound of Gangrel


----------



## ShadowCounter

PhilThePain said:


> Is Eddie Kingston related to Kofi Kingston?


Of course. They're brothers. Eddie suffers from vitiligo. Lots of it.


----------



## bdon

The tag match was not just a tag match, but a goddamn love letter to tag team wrestling.

I believe I enjoyed Omega/Page vs the Bucks more, but I APPRECIATE what FTR/Bucks did more. If that makes sense.


----------



## 3venflow

Shaq was at Full Gear, why no cameo I wonder? Saving it for a rainy day? Or was this the cancelled surprise?


----------



## Aedubya

He's training with them isn't he
Him and Ogogo were filmed at The Nightmare Factory


----------



## Chip Chipperson

3venflow said:


> Shaq was at Full Gear, why no cameo I wonder? Saving it for a rainy day? Or was this the cancelled surprise?
> 
> View attachment 93373


Imagine expecting Sting and the surprise cameo is an almost 50 year old ex NBA player...

Probably a good idea that they didn't do that if that was indeed the original plan.


----------



## rbl85

3venflow said:


> Shaq was at Full Gear, why no cameo I wonder? Saving it for a rainy day? Or was this the cancelled surprise?
> 
> View attachment 93373


Not the first time that he is backstage


----------



## Necrolust

It was a really good PPV in my eyes, can’t fault much. I do agree with Orange should be in feuds with people like Silver instead of Jericho, felt much better. I hope they give him fewer matches but more funny segments. He’s over, but don’t turn him into a “regular” wrestler.

Bucks vs FTR, damn, tag-match of the year for me. I really popped for the Hart Foundation finisher, great storytelling in the ring and 4 guys that clicked much better than I expected.

Few blips here and there, but really, really good!


----------

